# Bangladesh Military prepares for a WAR against Myanmar



## Raquib

Bangladesh Military prepares to defend motherland in the face of Myanmar aggression 
_
The Bangladesh military is preparing for war as Myanmar refuses to withdraw from the sovereign territory of Bangladesh. The Bangladesh Navy has already deployed five warships, while the fleet has been put on alert. The Bangladesh Air Force is also preparing according to sources within the organisation. Bangladeshi's from all walks of life have condemned the aggression by the neighbouring country ruled by an oppressive regime. _



Tension is mounting over the intrusion of Myanmar vessels into Bangladesh territorial waters after Myanmar Tuesday said it will continue exploration of oil and gas in deep-sea blocks in the Bay of Bengal.

Bangladesh on Sunday and Monday twice summoned the Myanmar envoy in Dhaka and lodged strong protest asking to stop exploration in Bangladesh territorial waters.

Foreign Adviser Dr. Iftekhar Ahmed Chowdhury yesterday told newsman that a high-level delegation to Myanmar, led by Foreign Secretary M Touhid Hossain, will try to defuse the current situation.

He said more substantive discussions on maritime boundary will take place on November 16 and 17 when a delegation from Myanmar, to be headed by a Deputy Minister, will come to Bangladesh.

The Foreign Adviser said, "It will be our endeavour to settle the issue diplomatically, for Bangladesh is a peace-loving country. But let it also be understood that we will do all that it takes to protect our sovereignty."

He said Bangladesh has so far refrained from energy exploration in disputed waters. "It is our hope Myanmar will do the same."

The World Bulletin, an online news source, referring Reuters news agency reported that Myanmar will press ahead with oil and gas exploration in deep-sea blocks in the Bay of Bengal despite Bangladesh's claim to the disputed area.

"We have no reason to stop the exploration activities since these blocks are located in our exclusive economic zone. We will go ahead with it," a senior official from Myanmar's Foreign Ministry told Reuters.

"We summoned the Bangladeshi Ambassador to the Foreign Ministry on November 2 and lodged a complaint against the intrusion of their naval ships into our territory, and told them to leave," the official told the news agency, declining to be named.

Meanwhile, Bangladesh and Myanmar overnight mobilized more war ships in the Bay of Bengal as diplomatic efforts were underway to resolve the row over the Yangon's attempt to explore hydrocarbon in disputed maritime boundary.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Always Neutral

Ships
Main article: List of equipment in Union of Myanmar Navy
Vessel Type Quantity 
Corvettes - 4 
Offshore Patrol Boats - 3 
Coastal Patrol Crafts - 12 
Inshore Patrol Boats - 6 
River Patrol Craft - 36 
Gunboats - 21 
Survey Ships - 2 
Support Ships - 2 
Transport/Landing Ships -14

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Always Neutral

Bangladesh Navy Ships/Equipment

[edit] Frigates
Name Pennant Number Class 
Khalid Bin Walid F25 Ulsan class 
Osman
(ex-Xingtan) F18 Type 053H1 
Umar Faruq
(ex-Llandaff) F16 Type 61 
Abu Bakr
(ex-Lynx) F15 Type 41 
Ali Haider
(ex-Jaguar) F17 Type 41 


[edit] 'Offshore Patrol Vessel" EX RN Island class patrol vessels
BNS KAPATHAKHAYA

BNS TURAG

BNS KAROTOA

BNS GOMATI

BNS SANGU

BNS S R AMIN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Always Neutral

Raquib said:


> Bangladesh Military prepares to defend motherland in the face of Myanmar aggression
> _
> The Bangladesh military is preparing for war as Myanmar refuses to withdraw from the sovereign territory of Bangladesh. The Bangladesh Navy has already deployed five warships, while the fleet has been put on alert. The Bangladesh Air Force is also preparing according to sources within the organisation. Bangladeshi's from all walks of life have condemned the aggression by the neighbouring country ruled by an oppressive regime. _
> 
> .



That would be the most stupid thing to do as Myanmar Navy and Army are no walk overs. They will retaliate and Bangladesh economy will suffer.

Regards


----------



## khanz

I hope bangladesh does not go to war south asia has seen enough violence

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vinod2070

War seems to be an over reaction!

Trying to sort out the issue peacefully through negotiations is the right approach for both these poor nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nick

Bangladesh has been maintaining "emergency status" since 2006 but yesterday president of Bangladesh ordered to withdraw troops and half-lifted emergency status. All army personnel are told to report in their headquarters. There could be a war but I don't think BD will suffer crisis in economy. Because lots of money will be on the way for this from all parts of the world.


----------



## Always Neutral

nick said:


> *There could be a war but I don't think BD will suffer crisis in economy. Because lots of money will be on the way for this from all parts of the world.*



Please clarify how that will happen ?

Regards


----------



## gpit

Going into war on this matter is not only stupid, silly, self-devastating, but also looks childish and sounds petulant.

Where are the wise men in both countries?

Somebody/country has to step in and mediate the thing out, if it is indeed on verge of a war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

Always Neutral said:


> That would be the most stupid thing to do as Myanmar Navy and Army are no walk overs. They will retaliate and Bangladesh economy will suffer.
> 
> Regards



I totally disagree. Bangladesh has a full right to protect its water from it's enemy...and I dont think it will harm it's economy. Whats the point of forming Military then if it comes for no good for our country...!!
Bangladesh Military is surely stronger than Myanmar. Yes, I admit that we are less in number than Myanmar, but, numbers dont win a war. rather its the skill and discipline, which the Bangladesh Miltary has got enough. Let me tell you 1 difference between the Bangladesh Military and Myanmar Military: as far as I know, the Myanmar Military sometimes wear sandals(up to their wish!!) instead of boots while the Bangladesh Military are strictly sticked with discipline. its just a simple difference between us.


----------



## Always Neutral

Raquib said:


> I totally disagree. Bangladesh has a full right to protect its water from it's enemy...and I dont think it will harm it's economy. Whats the point of forming Military then if it comes for no good for our country...!!
> Bangladesh Military is surely stronger than Myanmar. Yes, I admit that we are less in number than Myanmar, but, numbers dont win a war. rather its the skill and discipline, which the Bangladesh Miltary has got enough. Let me tell you 1 difference between the Bangladesh Military and Myanmar Military: as far as I know, the Myanmar Military sometimes wear sandals(up to their wish!!) instead of boots while the Bangladesh Military are strictly sticked with discipline. its just a simple difference between us.



The VietCong wore sandals and the beat France Usa and China. Mukti bahini were bare foot and they won you freedom.

I assure you Bangladesh will be ruined if they go to war. Myanmar has nothing to loose and Bangladesh has all to loose and no one in the world or the Ummah will help you if you go to war.

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Don't underestimate the foes.

The Myanmar military is no pushover.

People just seem to be spoiling for war here to get some excitement in their lives!


----------



## khanz

yes definitely BD has right to protect it's waters but i think bangladeshi economy is doing ok ? better not to risk it and find a diplomatic solution and appeal to the international community to put pressure of myanmar war should be last resort only.


----------



## Black Stone

Joint Exploration seems to be the best option.


----------



## Raquib

khanz said:


> yes definitely BD has right to protect it's waters but i think bangladeshi economy is doing ok ? better not to risk it and find a diplomatic solution and appeal to the international community to put pressure of myanmar war should be last resort only.


 Your answer is here sir. just read the blue colored lines.

Bangladesh Navy deploys another warship to confront Myanmar aggressors 

_Peace-loving Bangladesh is trying to use all diplomatic measures in an attempt to diffuse the current maritime dispute in the Bay of Bengal though Myanmar has kept drilling despite protests from Dhaka. Another Bangladesh Navy warship has been deployed in the troubled waters to give Myanmar a reminder that other less diplomatic options can be exercised too. _

Bangladesh said Tuesday it has deployed another warship to the Bay of Bengal and would send a top diplomat to Myanmar amid escalating tensions over gas exploration in disputed waters.

Foreign Minister Iftekhar Ahmed Chowdhury told AFP a three-member team led by Bangladesh's foreign secretary would fly to Myanmar later in the day to try to resolve the row.

"They will discuss the latest situation with Myanmar officials and try to defuse the situation," he said.

Chowdhury said Bangladesh would "endeavour to settle the issue diplomatically" but warned of unspecified action if Myanmar continued to hunt for gas.

"Let it also be understood that we will do all that it takes to protect our sovereignty," he said, repeating earlier warnings that the South Asian nation would not hesitate to take "all possible measures."

He said Bangladesh has so far refrained from energy exploration in disputed waters, despite its earlier invitation to foreign oil companies to explore offshore for gas.

"It is our hope Myanmar will do the same," he added.

A top navy official said a frigate had been sent to the disputed waters, joining the three warships already deployed 50 kilometres (31 miles) south of Saint Martin Island, close to the border between the two countries.

"We deployed a British-made frigate, the BNS Kopothakka, to step up patrols, as Myanmar's navy had not yet shifted its vessels engaged in exploration activities" he said.

"Other vessels in our fleet were kept on stand-by," he said.



*Still Myanmar refused to wthdraw from our sovereign territory. What do you think BD should do after all these incidents...?*


----------



## nick

Black Stone said:


> Joint Exploration seems to be the best option.




It's impossible because you cannot negotiate with them. We want negotiation but they sent warship to explore oil first. Here is a news. If you read it then you'll understand that they always think in the wrong way.

Here it is :

Bangladeshi diplomats head to Myanmar for energy row talks
7 hours ago

YANGON (AFP)  

Bangladeshi diplomats headed to Yangon on Wednesday to try and smooth tensions over gas exploration in disputed waters, as a Myanmar official implied the *United States had a hand in the row.*

Bangladesh earlier this week deployed four warships to the Bay of Bengal close to the border between the two countries after accusing Myanmar of carrying out gas exploration in a disputed stretch of sea.

Iftekhar Ahmed Chowdhury, Bangladesh's foreign minister, said a three-member team led by foreign secretary Touhid Hossain had left for Yangon.
"I hope there is a diplomatic solution to this issue and the relevant authorities would dismantle the installation in disputed territorial waters," Chowdhury told AFP.

*He also warned of possible military action, should Myanmar continue with its exploration work.
*

"Our intention has always been peaceful. But we have to let them know that Bangladesh will defend her territorial sovereignty in every way possible," he said.

A senior official from Myanmar's military government said they were open to talks, but insisted that oil and gas companies were operating inside their territory and far away from the disputed sea boundary.
"We will try to solve this peacefully, but we are also ready to protect our country if needed ... we will not tolerate being insulted, although we do want good will. We will continue with exploration," he told AFP.

*The official, who refused to be named as he was not authorised to speak to the media, claimed that other countries were meddling in the spat, and implied that the United States had a hand in the dispute.
"The acts of Bangladesh have the signs of instigation by outsiders," he said. "A US warship is now in Bangladesh doing joint exercises. Bangladesh threatened us with no reason."
*

*A spokesman at the American embassy in Dhaka said that a US Navy salvage ship had arrived last week in the southeastern Bangladesh port of Chittagong, but said it was there for a salvage and diving operation.
"This exercise has nothing to do with (the) Bangladesh-Myanmar dispute. This is unrelated and the US ship is nowhere near the disputed waters," he said.
*

Another Myanmar official confirmed that the delegation from Bangladesh had arrived, and said they would travel to the new capital Naypyidaw on Thursday before returning home on Friday.

Myanmar has been ruled by the military since 1962, and is under economic sanctions by the United States and Europe over the long-running detention of democracy leader Aung San Suu Kyi and human rights abuses.

The United States has been Myanmar's harshest critic, pushing for UN Security Council resolutions against the isolated nation, which has responded by *accusing US leaders of plotting to overthrow the government.*

*Bangladesh, meanwhile, has put its navy on high alert, deploying four warships close to the exploration rig* -- owned by a South Korean firm -- in the disputed waters of the Bay of Bengal.

*"All the ships are ready with arms and ammunition," said one naval official.*

Myanmar has discovered huge reserves of natural gas in the Bay of Bengal and has made it clear it intends to explore further in an area also claimed by Bangladesh. The two countries have held a series of meetings in the past year aimed at resolving the dispute over their maritime boundary.


______________


Now you tell me how will you cooperate and JOINTLY explore for gas and oil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

> Still Myanmar refused to wthdraw from our *sovereign territory*. What do you think BD should do after all these incidents...?



This seems technically incorrect. EEZ is not "sovereign territory".

If at all the war happens, it will be one short war! Given the naval resources that can be brought to bear, should not last more than a few hours.


----------



## DarkStar

Myanmar and Bangladesh have a chequered history. There are many burmese muslim refugees in bengladesh, who have fled the intermittent violence and riots against teh peaceful muslim communities in northern burma. T

he monks who would not hurt a fly, have many a times banded together to stone and kill muslims just because they are not buddhists. Their suffering is one of the untold Human Rights violations of the world. As the victims are muslims, no one bothers reporting more than a few one liners, here and there.

The only answer to aggression is having a defiant attitude, maybe fire a couple of shots along the short international border. That will show them who they are dealing with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nick

Myanmar is the country that don't respect their nationals moreover they often kill them,rape them and awarding stars and stripes to those people who are expert in human rights abuses. We are the neighbor that has been holding their national as refugees for years,feeding them, giving them education,healthcare,security and place to live. We are taking these burdens for years but did Myanmar paid a single dollar for that? Myanmar is almost isolated from the rest of the world but we have given them the hand full of cooperation (we all know the how many & details). They are actively involved in drag trafficking to Bangladesh including yaba and stuff. Because of their abuse, people come here as refugees, then we give them food to survive and they give drugs our youths to die. They should be proud that at least we had taken them into account and gave them some respect. And as a result, the monkey is in the shoulder.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Stone

nick said:


> Now you tell me how will you cooperate and JOINTLY explore for gas and oil.



This is not the correct question, the correct question would be, do you want war to happen over some resources and disputed territory? and is it worth it?.


----------



## nick

Bangladesh is now holding about 2 million Burmese Rohingya refuges. Also there are 450000 standard Pakistani living in here after 1971 as they didn't get back. Pakistan refused to take them back (This year BD Govt. has given all of them Bangladeshi nationality) as Pakistan is already holding huge number of refuges from Afghanistan and Iraq. This is the brotherhood that we have in our Muslim world, to help people when they are in huge trouble.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nick

Black Stone said:


> This is not the correct question, the correct question would be, do you want war to happen over some resources and disputed territory? and is it worth it?.




Oh my.... Look. Myanmar made that DISPUTE, it has always been OURS. They claimed our area as their asset and you are asking me "is it worth it?"

Dude ask yourself please.


----------



## Nihat

BD would certainly be justified to use force against Myanmar if needed , they are probably getting desperate for energy resources as they are by and large an isolated nation and closed economy ruled by military (always a deadly combo).

As of BD has around 5 warships in BOB and their delegation should set some sort of deadline for withdrawal and if ti si not adhered to then use air force to destroy drilling ops in BD territory.

Looking at the history of the conflict , I know that BD is not in the wrong - if they allow such uncontrolled drilling in their waters it would give a failed state more encouragement.

It appears as though Myanmar is throwing the gauntlet down to Dhaka and the correct mix of Force and Diplomacy could find a way here .


----------



## nick

Nihat said:


> Looking at the history of the conflict , I know that BD is not in the wrong - if they allow such uncontrolled drilling in their waters *it would give a failed state more encouragement.*




Your country and your middle-east buddy has been arming them for years dude. The news was like this -

"" India and Israel gives military aid to military junta of myanmar including aircraft ""

sounds great?


----------



## DarkStar

do u think the indians could be the real instigators? thats what it seems to sound like.


----------



## Always Neutral

darkStar said:


> do u think the indians could be the real instigators? thats what it seems to sound like.



One of the ships drilling there is an Indian registered. Anyway its disputed territory on Bangladeshi territory.

Regards


----------



## Always Neutral

nick said:


> Your country and your middle-east buddy has been arming them for years dude. The news was like this -
> 
> "" India and Israel gives military aid to military junta of myanmar including aircraft ""
> 
> sounds great?



BTW china is the biggest arms supplier to Burma. Why leave them out ?

Regards


----------



## khanz

nick said:


> Myanmar is the country that don't respect their nationals moreover they often kill them,rape them and awarding stars and stripes to those people who are expert in human rights abuses. We are the neighbor that has been holding their national as refugees for years,feeding them, giving them education,healthcare,security and place to live. We are taking these burdens for years but did Myanmar paid a single dollar for that? Myanmar is almost isolated from the rest of the world but we have given them the hand full of cooperation (we all know the how many & details). They are actively involved in drag trafficking to Bangladesh including yaba and stuff. Because of their abuse, people come here as refugees, then we give them food to survive and they give drugs our youths to die. They should be proud that at least we had taken them into account and gave them some respect. And as a result, the monkey is in the shoulder.



wow seems the relationship between myanmar and BD seems strikingly similar to pakistan's and afghanistans sounds like exactly the same what we say about the afghans u r lucky your border is only 90km we have 2400 + km to deal with.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Stone

nick said:


> Oh my.... Look. Myanmar made that DISPUTE, it has always been OURS. They claimed our area as their asset and you are asking me "is it worth it?"
> 
> Dude ask yourself please.



Listen, war is not child's play for you or any country. You don't advocate war unless all diplomatic efforts has been exhausted and a threat to your security. Your immature behaviour of "they don't want to talk" and "shoot before talk" nonsense is not going to solve anything. 

Not to mention that you don't shut the door to diplomacy just because the other side don't want to tangle with you. If everyone acts like you then we will see war every day around the world.

Territorial disputes is not only happening in your area. This happens in other places too. Do you see them starting wars just because the other side don't play ball?. Disputes is a complicated matter and it takes time to resolve.

The situation is a dispute, therefore there are uncertainties. The first step is to resolve these uncertainties, be it through bilateral talks or intermediataries. Diplomacy and negotiations are the way forward here. Not "start shooting and talk later" attitude.


----------



## Flintlock

darkStar said:


> do u think the indians could be the real instigators? thats what it seems to sound like.



The "Hand of RAW" eh? Where's Munshi when you need him...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## third eye

Those who have the capability to wage war do not talk .. Burma is obviously " testing ' the waters .

I am not sure if an EEZ is sovereign territory. There must be a mix up in the maps or its interpretation.


----------



## Nihat

nick said:


> Your country and your middle-east buddy has been arming them for years dude. The news was like this -
> 
> "" India and Israel gives military aid to military junta of myanmar including aircraft ""
> 
> sounds great?



you know what sounds even better , look at this 

Myanmar air force - 40 F-7 (China)
2 J-6 (China)
30 A-5 (China)
12 Hongdu K-8 Karakorum (China)

These are just fighter aircrafts buddy , the list under transport aircraft is even longer from China. On the other hand India lists HAL Dhruv to myanmar .


----------



## p2prada

We can probably send a couple of missile boats and stop the disturbance. 

Anyways, this will be solved diplomatically.


----------



## Raquib

Always Neutral said:


> BTW china is the biggest arms supplier to Burma. Why leave them out ?
> 
> Regards



Yes, that one might be true...but you should also keep in mind that Bangladesh is the largest equipment buyer of China...


----------



## Raquib

p2prada said:


> We can probably send a couple of missile boats and stop the disturbance.
> 
> Anyways, this will be solved diplomatically.



you better not interfare in our matters. we will do whatever is needed to protect our water from the evils.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ejaz007

nick said:


> Bangladesh is now holding about 2 million Burmese Rohingya refuges. Also there are 450000 standard Pakistani living in here after 1971 as they didn't get back. Pakistan refused to take them back (This year BD Govt. has given all of them Bangladeshi nationality) as Pakistan is already holding huge number of refuges from Afghanistan and Iraq. This is the brotherhood that we have in our Muslim world, to help people when they are in huge trouble.



Can you confirm the number of Pakistani's stranded in Bangladesh. If you have given them nationality then they are not Pakistanis.

By the way we do not have Iraqi refugees.

Who is in big trouble and how have you helped? Pakistan has been taking care of 3 million Afghans for years and we can certainly take care of few thousand more of our own. However unfortunately the case has become controversial and a lot of innocent are suffering as a result.


----------



## Nihat

Raquib said:


> you better not interfare in our matters. we will do whatever is needed to protect our water from the evils.



thats right - 0 interference , it's BD 's issue


----------



## BanglaBhoot

The Myanmar exploration vessels and warships have vacated the area and BD is now back in control. Diplomacy worked.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## third eye

Thats the right way to solve a prob.


----------



## PeaceForAll

*Myanmar refuses to back down in row with Bangladesh
*

YANGON (AFP) - Myanmar refused to back down Thursday in a row with Bangladesh, vowing it would continue to explore gas in disputed waters despite a four-day standoff between warships in the Bay of Bengal.

Myanmar, which has discovered huge reserves of natural gas in the Bay of Bengal, insisted its exploration work was legal.

"The government of the Union of Myanmar rejects the wrongful demands of Bangladesh as it has been working according to international law," said a statement broadcast on Myanmar state television.

"In order to protect and maintain the benefit of the country the exploration of (area) AD7 will continue until it has finished," it added.

The two countries have held a series of meetings in the past year aimed at resolving the dispute over their maritime boundary.

Tensions flared when Myanmar sent warships to support a Korean company drilling some 50 kilometres (30 miles) south of Bangladesh's Saint Martin Island.


Bangladesh immediately deployed four warships to the area and warned it would take "all possible measures" to protect its sovereignty.

But Myanmar's ruling junta said its support of the Korean company Daewoo was in accordance with a contract agreed in 2005 for "Myanmar's special economic zone."

"While the company was working, neighbouring Bangladesh unlawfully and wrongfully demanded an immediate halt to drilling on the Myanmar side saying the AD7 offshore field is in their waters," state media announced.

Earlier Thursday, a Bangladesh naval official said Myanmar had withdrawn two warships, but this could not be confirmed.

Bangladesh foreign secretary Touhid Hossain flew to Myanmar on Wednesday for talks on the row.

Three members of the Bangladesh delegation had already arrived in Yangon on Wednesday, and a Myanmar government official said Thursday that they had headed to the isolated capital Naypyidaw for talks with junta officials.

Another official from Myanmar's military government said Wednesday the country was open to talks, but insisted that oil and gas companies were operating inside its own territory and far away from the disputed sea boundary.



Seems like diplomacy did not work!! this news was a few hrs ago...


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Daewoo withdrawing from Bay: adviser

Dhaka, Nov 6 (bdnews24.com)  Daewoo, the Korean construction giant that got the contract from Myanmar to explore oil and gas in the disputed waters in the Bay of Bengal, suspended work late Thursday, the foreign adviser has told bdnews24.com.

"According to information received from government sources of the Republic of Korea, the Daewoo-Myanmar Company has already initiated the process of withdrawal of the installation placed in areas claimed by Bangladesh as her territorial waters," Iftekhar Ahmed Chowdhury said in the evening.

"This is indeed good news, if true, and would mean that our initiatives have paid off," he said.

The adviser talked to the South Korean ambassador to try to persuade Daewoo to leave the disputed waters.

Dhaka also turned to China, which has huge influence over Myanmar, a reclusive country run by the military junta since early 1960s, to make it to agree to stop the exploration.

Iftekhar said on Thursday he had received a letter from Daewoo company which stated that the dismantling process had begun and it might take a few days to complete.

"Of course we have goodwill for Myanmar, a close neighbour, but critical national interests have to be protected," the adviser said.


A high-powered Bangladesh delegation, headed by foreign secretary Md Touhid Hossain, on Thursday had talks with his Myanmar counterpart in its capital Yangon to that suspend the exploration.

The adviser said a high-level meeting, chaired by the chief adviser Fakhruddin Ahmed, in the evening underscored Bangladesh's "strong resolve".

Foreign and home advisers, the chiefs of armed forces, and other senior civil and military officers attended the meeting.

Bangladesh and Myanmar were in a "crisis" over the exploration of oil and gas in the disputed waters, some 60 nautical miles off the Saint Martin's Island, in the Bay of Bengal.

As per an agreement, the two countries pledged not to carry out oil and gas exploration in the disputed waters until the disagreement was resolved.

But Myanmar awarded Daewoo the contract prompting Dhaka to send frigates to the area.

A technical delegation, headed by a deputy minister of Myanmar, will arrive in Dhaka to continue sea boundary delimitation talks on Nov 16 and 17.

bdnews24.com/krc/bd/2022hours 

<font color=red size=5>Daewoo withdrawing from Bay: adviser</font> :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## PeaceForAll

Hey MBI, the news u posted is dated :
*Thu, Nov 6th, 2008 9:29 pm BdST*

the one I posted is
*Friday November 7, 12:48 AM*
link:
Myanmar refuses to back down in row with Bangladesh

and it says that myanmar has refused to backout!!!


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Hey PeaceForAll you don't seem that peaceful at all. 

Lets hope diplomacy works out but if Daewoo is leaving the area then what is the point of Myanmar making these statements? 

There is another angle to this and that involves the elections in BD scheduled for December 18. If Myanmar pushes this issue then this will bring a military response from BD and probable cancellation of elections and maybe even the military stepping in. That would really piss off the Indians who have stage managed everything to secure an AL victory.


----------



## Nihat

> That would really piss off the Indians who have stage managed everything to secure an AL victory.



from Where did you get that , eh!!

btw - I missed your posts a lot while you took a little break.


----------



## PeaceForAll

MBI Munshi said:


> *Hey PeaceForAll you don't seem that peaceful at all. *


 I just quoted the difference in times of the news that we posted and u got personal!! 

I have no where mentioned that diplomacy should not win or that war should happen. You mentioned a post saying they withdrew, i mentioned a post later than that saying that they dint. Please stop getting personal.

Please specify where does it show in my post that i was nt giving peace a chance. and I was quoting a neutral source - yahoo asia!!


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Nihat said:


> from Where did you get that , eh!!
> 
> btw - I missed your posts a lot while you took a little break.



Thanks I did not realize I was so much appreciated and by an Indian. 

I got that information from an Indian on this forum and from my own analysis of the situation in BD. The Indians have put their propaganda machine in overdrive and RAW is very active and setting up dummy parties to lift the AL. They have also created anti-nationalist forces to undermine the BNP alliance. I know all this because I know people close to the Indian High Commission and the intelligence community both local and foreign.


----------



## Vinod2070

> That would really piss off the Indians who have stage managed everything to secure an AL victory.



That's all a paranoid mind can think of!

Instead of thinking what would be the effect of the cancellation of the election on the country concerned, the hyper paranoid mind can only think of how it would supposedly piss off the Indians!

But not entirely unexpected given the history of the person and the known paranoia.

*PS:* 99 &#37; of the Indians are not even aware that there are elections scheduled in Bangladesh. Same would be true for 99 % Pakistanis, I guess.

They couldn't care less.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

It is only the 1% of Indian policy makers and RAW operatives who know and who do care that matters.


----------



## Nihat

MBI Munshi said:


> It is only the 1% of Indian policy makers and RAW operatives who know and who do care that matters.



Could be possible , maybe not. Who is to know

Since there is no real concrete proof of report of it , let this one die and keep the topic on BD-Myanmar , like it was


----------



## PeaceForAll

btw, MBI, according to my previous post, Myanmar has not backed off - this is from yahoo asia - is bangladesh reporting something different?? pls keep it posted.


----------



## Vinod2070

MBI Munshi said:


> It is only the 1% of Indian policy makers and RAW operatives who know and who do care that matters.



Even 1 % of Indians would make more than 10 millions. I doubt we have that many policy makers and RAW operatives.

But you seem to feel that RAW can stage manage an entire election in Bangladesh and ensure AL victory! Well that can only point to some serious flaws within Bangladesh.

A true patriot doesn't need to worry who will come to power rather what they will do once they come to power.

Is it the fear of the the corrupt people of the current regime being brought to book that is effecting some here!


----------



## Ali.009

Dont worry, soon india will be having wars for this peace of land, the area is full of OIL.


----------



## Raquib

PeaceForAll said:


> *
> 
> Myanmar, which has discovered huge reserves of natural gas in the Bay of Bengal, insisted its exploration work was legal.
> *


*

I dont get tis B.S matter...why those ******s would enter our territory for gas or oil survey....!! After all, it belongs to Bangladesh, rite? Isnt it illegal.
It really disturbs my equanimity.... The Bangladesh Navy should have blown 'em up so that they wouldnt even dare to commit this sort of crime against us in the next time...

Anyone agree with me...?*


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Vinod2070 said:


> But you seem to feel that RAW can stage manage an entire election in Bangladesh and ensure AL victory! Well that can only point to some serious flaws within Bangladesh.



RAW thought it could stage manage an election in 2001 and was shocked when the BNP alliance came back with a 2/3 majority. This time around they roped in the army to help out but whether this will work out is impossible to say. 

PeaceForALL,

I am keeping track of the Myanmar dispute but at the same time I think it is closely related to our elections and the outcome if any. 

Raquib,

That was certainly my gut reaction that the Myanmar navy should have been shelled but there are several other factors and considerations to take into account. A limited conflict would derail the elections probably bringing in the military to power. This would wreck Indian plans for the AL to capture power with a manipulated election. Why has Myanmar chosen this time for such a provocation?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Korean firm stops Bay of Bengal exploration - minister

Fri Nov 7, 2008 1:00pm IST

DHAKA (Reuters) - A Korean company hired by Myanmar to explore for oil and gas in disputed waters in the Bay of Bengal is withdrawing, a senior Bangladesh foreign ministry official said on Friday.

"The Daewoo-Myanmar company, a South Korean firm appointed by Myanmar for oil and gas exploration in the Bay of Bengal, has started the process of withdrawal from areas Bangladesh claims to be her territorial water," said Iftekhar Ahmed Chowdhury, Foreign Affairs adviser (minister).

"The government of the Republic of Korea and the Daewoo company informed us that the dismantling process had begun which might take a few days to complete," he told Reuters.

Iftekhar said Bangladesh still hoped for a peaceful resolution of the dispute in the Bay, where both countries have deployed navy ships.

Dhaka has noted the issue to China, a friend of both.

In Yangon, a Foreign Ministry official said on Thursday Myanmar had only "paused" in its exploration activities in the disputed waters.

"We don't have any reason to change our stance on this matter because it is located in our exclusive economic zone," said the Foreign Ministry official, who declined to be identified.

"We will continue it soon and move somewhere else within our zone when it's finished," he said of the exploration work.

Meanwhile, the head of Bangladesh's army-backed interim government, Fakhruddin Ahmed, held a meeting on Thursday with the armed forces chiefs and foreign ministry officials to take stock of the situation. 

Iftekhar said the meeting underscored Bangladesh's "strong resolve" to protect sovereign territory, including in the Bay.

Yangon summoned the Bangladesh ambassador on Sunday to protest against Dhaka's actions, after Dhaka had done the same for Yangon's envoy to lodge a protest over Myanmar's moves.

A Bangladesh diplomatic mission led by Foreign Secretary Touhid Hossain is in Yangon to discuss the issue, ministry officials said.

Bangladesh was also in contact with some diplomats, including the Chinese ambassador in Dhaka and Bangladeshi ambassadors abroad, trying to find a solution, foreign ministry officials said.

China's foreign ministry on Thursday urged both countries to take measures to resolve the dispute amicably.

Bangladesh and Myanmar have been holding talks for years to settle their claims in the Bay of Bengal.

Technical delegations from both sides were scheduled to meet in Dhaka on Nov. 16 and 17 to discuss maritime boundary demarcation, officials said.

Korean firm stops Bay of Bengal exploration - minister | Reuters


----------



## p2prada

Raquib said:


> you better not interfare in our matters. we will do whatever is needed to protect our water from the evils.



I was joking pal.


----------



## p2prada

Ali.009 said:


> Dont worry, soon india will be having wars for this peace of land, the area is full of OIL.



It would be cheaper to just buy the oil than go to war over it.


----------



## PakistanFront

the foes in Myanmar are well under influence of Indian chessmasters and this issues will never settle down. Until or unless Myanmar did not liberate it from them.

The other way is that Bangladesh need to enhance its military power, as well as economic conditions (to support its growing military power and for well being of its people). The strong military presence from Bangladesh will provide the guarantee against the Bunya mantality of Myanmar's foes.

As far as refugees in Pakistan and Bangladesh is concern. Some other foes in Pakistan politicalised the issue of East Pakistan and they are FORCED not to return. Anyway, it is a matter of satisfaction that Bangladeshi government is giving them nationalities and equal oppertunities within the country.

Yes, we do not have migrants from Iraq, but no we had some. Though majority of them were Pakistani but you should not forget that there were many others like indians who evcuated from Iraq/Kuwait and they were MIGRANTS. Additionally, we have more than 1.5 million migrants from Bangladesh and far more than that from India and again, far more from Indians, Afghanis.

Interestingly but tragically, Pakistan is probably world's biggest refugee camp in the world. As almost equal to 10&#37; of our population are migrants from Afghanistan, Nepal, Burma, India, Bangladesh and many other countries. This figure do not include legal foreigners, such as Chinese. Though, many many Bangalees are also living and working in Pakistan legally.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

I hope no one is pushing for a proxy war between Myanmar and Bangladesh with the US and China behind. Who does this help? It could easily escalate into a wider war involving India and other regional powers. Not a good idea. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

China Urges Fair Settlement of Myanmar-Bangladesh Gas Dispute

By Michael Heath

Nov. 7 (Bloomberg) -- China called on Myanmar and Bangladesh to settle their dispute over oil and natural-gas reserves in the Bay of Bengal that triggered a naval standoff in waters contested by the two countries.

Bangladesh deployed warships to the area about 93 kilometers (58 miles) southwest of St. Martin's island earlier this week after a Myanmar ship, escorted by three naval vessels, began oil and gas exploration. Bangladesh says the area falls within its territorial waters and summoned Myanmar's ambassador before sending envoys to the nation formerly known as Burma.

``We hope the countries will settle it through equal and friendly negotiations,'' Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesman Qin Gang told reporters in Beijing yesterday, according to the official Xinhua news agency. ``As their friend, China will contribute in an appropriate manner.''

The impoverished neighbors have failed to agree on a maritime border as they vie to control as much of the potentially energy rich Bay of Bengal as possible. Myanmar late yesterday rejected Bangladesh's demand that it stop drilling, Xinhua said, citing a government statement.

``When the test drilling was being conducted, neighboring Bangladesh claimed that the AD-7 block falls within its territorial waters and lawlessly demanded that the drilling should be suspended immediately,'' Myanmar's ruling junta said in the statement carried on state television, Xinhua reported.

``To protect the interest of our own country in accordance with the international laws'' the drilling will carry on until it is concluded, the government said, according to Xinhua.

Key Ally

China, the world's fastest-growing major economy, is a key ally of Myanmar and last year won the rights to buy gas from the country's biggest field.

Myanmar had 21.19 trillion cubic feet of gas reserves, or 0.3 percent of the world's total, while Bangladesh had 13.77 trillion cubic feet, or 0.2 percent, at the end of 2007, according to BP Plc. Most of this is located in the Bay of Bengal, though not all as it includes onshore fields.

Myanmar and Bangladesh had per capita gross domestic product of $1,900 and $1,400 respectively in 2007, according to U.S. government data.

A delegation from Myanmar is scheduled to arrive in Bangladesh's capital, Dhaka, Nov. 16 for a two-day visit to discuss the issue, a Bangladesh Ministry of Foreign Affairs spokesman said Nov. 4. 

Bloomberg.com: India & Pakistan


----------



## su-47

Raquib said:


> I dont get tis B.S matter...why those ******s would enter our territory for gas or oil survey....!! After all, it belongs to Bangladesh, rite? Isnt it illegal.
> It really disturbs my equanimity.... The Bangladesh Navy should have blown 'em up so that they wouldnt even dare to commit this sort of crime against us in the next time...
> 
> Anyone agree with me...?



Blowing them up is easy to say, but the repercussions could be severe. The Burmese military Junta have nothing much to lose, and will probably engage in war. I dunno about the military capabilities of Burma and Bangladesh, so I can't say who'll win, but since both countries are not very advanced militarily, it is likely that both sides will be engaged in a brutal brawl along the border, with causalities escalating on both sides. since neither country is an economic power, a war could have dire consequences to the people of both countries. This is just my analysis based on what i feel will happen. feel free to correct any mistakes. 

the best solution in this case is diplomatic.


----------



## Neo

*Myanmar stops disputed gas exploration ​*
DHAKA: Myanmar stopped oil and gas exploration in deep-sea blocks in disputed waters in the Bay of Bengal on Thursday, a day after Bangladesh had apprised China over the row, officials said. 

*They have stopped exploration, but are yet to remove vessels and equipment from our (sea) territory, a Bangladesh navy official told Reuters. Bangladesh asked China on Wednesday to help it resolve the row with Myanmar, after sending a diplomatic team to Yangon on Tuesday in a bid to resolve the standoff. *

Bangladesh sent a naval patrol to the area on Sunday after Myanmar began exploration in the blocks, thought to be rich in gas reserves. The two have been holding talks for years to demarcate their border in the Bay of Bengal, and this week Bangladesh said it wanted a diplomatic solution to the dispute to avoid any confrontation. Chinas Foreign Ministry on Thursday urged both countries to take measures to resolve the dispute amicably. 

As a friend and neighbour of both countries, China hopes to play a role through appropriate means, Foreign Ministry spokesman Qin Gang told reporters at a regular briefing.


----------



## Black Stone

Looks like the Chinese played a role.


----------



## Imran Khan

why two poor nations going to be poorst nations ?


----------



## Nihat

Black Stone said:


> Looks like the Chinese played a role.



good on them , they probably helped avoid a war .


----------



## Black Stone

Nihat said:


> good on them , they probably helped avoid a war .



Yes, it is a good thing, I think neither China, India or other neighbouring nation would want war and instability in the region.


----------



## Ali.009

p2prada said:


> It would be cheaper to just buy the oil than go to war over it.



Yes, cheaper - for short term only. If that was the case, US would be just buying it up, instead of having oil wars. 

2 oil hungry nations are in the region - china and india, this oil-rich area is located right inbetween both of them - you do the math.


----------



## PeaceForAll

both the oil hungry nations - china and india - are buying up huge exploratory blocks off africa and latin thanks to their economy. Myanmar cannot do that (no money!!) and so it has taken this route. Bangladesh should set a deadline and stay strong. and china and India should not increase the tension under any case for their advantage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Pullout of warship is on Myanmar moves troops along eastern border

Staff Reporter

Bangladesh apparently avoided a naval confrontation with Myanmar through diplomatic initiatives and also safeguarded its sovereignty in territorial waters, as the neighbour has started withdrawing battleships from the disputed waters.

The government, however, vowed to do everything to protect its territory from intrusion as Myanmar moved some troops in the frontiers along the southeastern Bangladesh at the same time.

Defence sources said Yangon overnight withdrew two warships leaving the two missile boats at the scene but reports were received that they moved some troops along Bangladesh border.

Meanwhile, the South Korean company, engaged by Myanmar, was wrapping up its hydrocarbon exploration mission that it began in Bangladesh water.

We will do everything to maintain our sovereignty and territory, Foreign Adviser Dr Iftekhar Ahmed Chowdhury told national news agency BSS.

Chief Adviser Dr Fakhruddin Ahmed late Thursday reviewed the situation in a meeting joined by home and foreign advisers, army, navy and air force chiefs and senior civil and military officials.

Dr Iftekhar said, he talked to envoys of South Korea and China, a close ally of Myanmar, while Bangladesh ambassadors to the two countries were continuing talks with authorities in Seoul and Beijing to resolve the crisis.

The crisis erupted last week with the intervention of Yangon in the Bangladesh waters defying an earlier understanding.

Officials earlier said, South Korean Daewoo had already initiated the process of dismantling of the installation from the scene in the sea, while Bangladesh and Myanmars war ships were still positioned in the area.

(But) we will keep our presence in the region until we are confident about their (Myanmars) intention, the Foreign Adviser said while defence sources said five Bangladeshi navy vessels including a frigate and 2 missile boats and two Myanmar missile boats were staying in close proximity, while the Korean rig continued the withdrawal process.

Foreign ministry officials, without elaboration, said the three-member high powered delegation led by foreign secretary Mohammad Touhid Hossain was expected to return home today after three days of talks with military junta in Yangon.

The delegation went to Myanmar in a bid to pursue the secluded country to suspend the hydrocarbon explorations in the area until the settlement of the maritime boundary.

Foreign ministry officials said, the Foreign Adviser was in communication with some foreign diplomats in Bangladesh and some Bangladeshi ambassadors abroad in the past two days as Dhaka engaged diplomatic channels abroad seeking other concerned countries role in revolving the crisis.

This is indeed good news, if true, and would mean that our initiatives have paid off, Dr Iftekhar said referring to the South Korean companys reported move.

The foreign ministry also received a letter from Daewoo Company stating that the dismantling process had begun which might take a few days to complete. 

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Border forces up over sea row

DHAKA- BANGLADESH and Myanmar reinforced troops along the border between the two countries after talks over disputed waters in the Bay of Bengal failed in Yangon, officials said on Saturday.

The Bangladesh Rifles (BDR), a border force, said Myanmar had started reinforcing troops at strategic points along the 320 kilometres border, partly demarcated by the Naf river.

'We have also taken appropriate measures and asked for reinforcement,' a senior BDR official told Reuters by telephone from Tumbru, a border point some 500 kilometres southeast of the capital Dhaka.

BDR also alerted people living in the border area to leave their homes when the situation warranted.

The dispute surfaced after Myanmar started oil and gas exploration last week in a stretch of the sea both countries claim.

Bangladesh deployed naval ships to the area and simultaneously sent a diplomatic team to Yangon seeking to solve the issue through negotiations.

'The meeting ended without any resolution, but we have apprised our claim on the territory to the Myanmar authorities,' a foreign ministry official said on Saturday.

Earlier in the week Bangladesh said a Korean company hired by Myanmar to explore for oil and gas in the disputed waters was withdrawing.

Myanmar said it had paused in its exploration activities in the disputed waters, but would not give up its claim on the territory.

Dhaka has noted the issue to China, a friend of both, and China advised the countries to solve the issue amicably.

The head of Bangladesh's army-backed interim government, Fakhruddin Ahmed, held a meeting on Thursday with the armed forces chiefs and foreign ministry officials to take stock of the situation.

Foreign Adviser (minister) Iftekhar Ahmed Chowdhury said the meeting underscored Bangladesh's 'strong resolve' to protect sovereign territory, including in the Bay.

Bangladesh and Myanmar have been holding talks for years trying to settle their claims in the Bay of Bengal.

Technical delegations from both sides were scheduled to meet in Dhaka on Nov 16 and 17 to discuss maritime boundary demarcation, officials said. -- REUTERS

Breaking News


----------



## Raquib

MBI Munshi said:


> Border forces up over sea row
> 
> DHAKA- BANGLADESH and Myanmar reinforced troops along the border between the two countries after talks over disputed waters in the Bay of Bengal failed in Yangon, officials said on Saturday.
> 
> The Bangladesh Rifles (BDR), a border force, said Myanmar had started reinforcing troops at strategic points along the 320 kilometres border, partly demarcated by the Naf river.
> 
> 'We have also taken appropriate measures and asked for reinforcement,' a senior BDR official told Reuters by telephone from Tumbru, a border point some 500 kilometres southeast of the capital Dhaka.
> 
> BDR also alerted people living in the border area to leave their homes when the situation warranted.
> 
> The dispute surfaced after Myanmar started oil and gas exploration last week in a stretch of the sea both countries claim.
> 
> Bangladesh deployed naval ships to the area and simultaneously sent a diplomatic team to Yangon seeking to solve the issue through negotiations.
> 
> 'The meeting ended without any resolution, but we have apprised our claim on the territory to the Myanmar authorities,' a foreign ministry official said on Saturday.
> 
> Earlier in the week Bangladesh said a Korean company hired by Myanmar to explore for oil and gas in the disputed waters was withdrawing.
> 
> Myanmar said it had paused in its exploration activities in the disputed waters, but would not give up its claim on the territory.
> 
> Dhaka has noted the issue to China, a friend of both, and China advised the countries to solve the issue amicably.
> 
> The head of Bangladesh's army-backed interim government, Fakhruddin Ahmed, held a meeting on Thursday with the armed forces chiefs and foreign ministry officials to take stock of the situation.
> 
> Foreign Adviser (minister) Iftekhar Ahmed Chowdhury said the meeting underscored Bangladesh's 'strong resolve' to protect sovereign territory, including in the Bay.
> 
> Bangladesh and Myanmar have been holding talks for years trying to settle their claims in the Bay of Bengal.
> 
> Technical delegations from both sides were scheduled to meet in Dhaka on Nov 16 and 17 to discuss maritime boundary demarcation, officials said. -- REUTERS
> 
> Breaking News



i wonder when would those ******s give up...! 
As I said before, they should have been blown up at their step in the Bay of Bengal by the BN, and now, you see what happened...


----------



## nick

That is why I told in the other thread that myanmar junta is hypocrite. They make promises and the next day they do the opposite. Now people in this forum please talk more and more about peace and negotiation. Now this will start a war in BD definitely and US is already keeping the Pakistan busy with missile strikes.

So the situation is :

1. Afghanistan - Busy
2. Iraq - Busy
3. Pakistan - Busy
4. Bangladesh - Busy
5. Iran - Next
6. Syria - Next
7. Saudi - Upcoming (whatever the friendship is)

Make sense? Or bullshit?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nick

Raquib said:


> i wonder when would those ******s give up...!
> As I said before, they should have been blown up at their step in the Bay of Bengal by the BN, and now, you see what happened...



Have you noticed our media is not concerned about this latest event?


----------



## Raquib

nick said:


> Have you noticed our media is not concerned about this latest event?



yes, I have...except for the BTV...its very surprising...i dont know why...


----------



## Raquib

nick said:


> That is why I told in the other thread that myanmar junta is hypocrite. They make promises and the next day they do the opposite. Now people in this forum please talk more and more about peace and negotiation. Now this will start a war in BD definitely and US is already keeping the Pakistan busy with missile strikes.
> 
> So the situation is :
> 
> 1. Afghanistan - Busy
> 2. Iraq - Busy
> 3. Pakistan - Busy
> 4. Bangladesh - Busy
> 5. Iran - Next
> 6. Syria - Next
> 7. Saudi - Upcoming (whatever the friendship is)
> 
> Make sense? Or bullshit?



sounds about rite...


----------



## Raquib

Myanmar massing troops near border; BDR asks for reinforcements

_Recently the reports from the Bangla daily Nayadiganta proved to be correct. Myanmar is in fact massing troops near the Bangladesh-Myanmar border after diplomatic efforts failed._

Bangladesh and Myanmar reinforced troops along the border between the two countries after talks over disputed waters in the Bay of Bengal failed in Yangon, officials said on Saturday.

The Bangladesh Rifles (BDR), a border force, said Myanmar had started reinforcing troops at strategic points along the 320 kilometres border, partly demarcated by the Naf river.

'We have also taken appropriate measures and asked for reinforcement,' a senior BDR official told Reuters by telephone from Tumbru, a border point some 500 kilometres southeast of the capital Dhaka.

BDR also alerted people living in the border area to leave their homes when the situation warranted.

The dispute surfaced after Myanmar started oil and gas exploration last week in a stretch of the sea both countries claim.

Bangladesh deployed naval ships to the area and simultaneously sent a diplomatic team to Yangon seeking to solve the issue through negotiations.

'The meeting ended without any resolution, but we have apprised our claim on the territory to the Myanmar authorities,' a foreign ministry official said on Saturday.


----------



## Raquib

Raquib said:


> Myanmar massing troops near border; BDR asks for reinforcements
> 
> _Recently the reports from the Bangla daily Nayadiganta proved to be correct. Myanmar is in fact massing troops near the Bangladesh-Myanmar border after diplomatic efforts failed._
> 
> Bangladesh and Myanmar reinforced troops along the border between the two countries after talks over disputed waters in the Bay of Bengal failed in Yangon, officials said on Saturday.
> 
> The Bangladesh Rifles (BDR), a border force, said Myanmar had started reinforcing troops at strategic points along the 320 kilometres border, partly demarcated by the Naf river.
> 
> 'We have also taken appropriate measures and asked for reinforcement,' a senior BDR official told Reuters by telephone from Tumbru, a border point some 500 kilometres southeast of the capital Dhaka.
> 
> BDR also alerted people living in the border area to leave their homes when the situation warranted.
> 
> The dispute surfaced after Myanmar started oil and gas exploration last week in a stretch of the sea both countries claim.
> 
> Bangladesh deployed naval ships to the area and simultaneously sent a diplomatic team to Yangon seeking to solve the issue through negotiations.
> 
> 'The meeting ended without any resolution, but we have apprised our claim on the territory to the Myanmar authorities,' a foreign ministry official said on Saturday.



now what the **** our politicians waiting for...i think a knuckle sand-witch is all to do it.


----------



## Vinod2070

Hope that the issue gets resolved peacefully. War is not in anyone's interest and will not solve any issues.

None of the sides can enforce a solution on the other. It will only bring further misery to the people of both countries.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Bangladesh ups watch along Myanmar border

DHAKA, Bangladesh (AP)  Bangladesh said it put border guards on alert Saturday because it had information that neighboring Myanmar was amassing troops after talks on oil and gas exploration in disputed seas off their coasts ended inconclusively, officials said.

Both countries claim areas in the Bay of Bengal that are believed to contain oil and gas reserves. Bangladesh has been angered by Myanmar's recent moves to begin prospecting in some of those areas.

"We have just reinforced the regular vigilance but there's nothing to worry about yet," A.K.M. Nurul Bahar, a top border guard official, said of the alert.

"We have information that Myanmar has increased its soldiers along the border with us," he said.

He would not give further details.

Bangladesh has a 170-mile land border with Myanmar.

Iftekhar Ahmed Chowdhury, an adviser to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, told reporters in Dhaka on Saturday that Bangladesh wanted a peaceful solution to the dispute, but that it was ready to protect its sovereignty at any cost.

On Monday, Bangladesh accused Myanmar of sending several ships  apparently for prospecting  into a contested deep-sea area believed to contain hydrocarbon reserves.

The dispute surfaced after South Korea's Daewoo International Corp., which has been hired by Myanmar, started formal explorations in September. Bangladesh protested the move, saying it was intruding into its waters.

Myanmar has called Bangladesh's claims "unlawful and wrong."

Bangladesh said Friday that Daewoo has started dismantling its equipment in the disputed areas in response to its protests.

Bangladesh urged Myanmar earlier in the week to remove its ships and stop exploration until the sea boundary dispute is resolved, saying it would also refrain from exploration. It sent naval vessels to the area, but vowed to use diplomatic methods to solve the dispute.

But talks held in Myanmar's capital, Naypyitaw, ended inconclusively on Friday, the Independent newspaper reported Saturday.

The two sides have been engaged in long-standing talks to delineate their maritime border, with the next session scheduled for Nov. 16-17 in Dhaka. 

The Associated Press: Bangladesh ups watch along Myanmar border


----------



## nick

Vinod2070 said:


> Hope that the issue gets resolved peacefully. War is not in anyone's interest and will not solve any issues.
> 
> None of the sides can enforce a solution on the other. It will only bring further misery to the people of both countries.



Bangladesh-Myanmar war will bring another bloodshed event in the history of south asia. Myanmar has lots of weapons,BD also has lots of weapons but not as much as Myanmar. Number of weapons are not an indicator of the win/defeat status of a war but bot countries have to spend some money for ammunition. Lots of tanks will be destroyed as well as aircrafts. Other countries will make some money from arms/ammunition sells. China will build a base in Myanmar, US will build a base in BD. Cold war 3 starts and all those gas and oil will be used in tanks and apc's. 


**** politics, **** military regime.


----------



## Raquib

Vinod2070 said:


> Hope that the issue gets resolved peacefully. War is not in anyone's interest and will not solve any issues.
> 
> None of the sides can enforce a solution on the other. It will only bring further misery to the people of both countries.



come what may, we are ready to do everything in order to protect our country...we cannot just sit idle and get ourselves captured... If Myanmar causes any harm on us, we'll give it back on them... and that would be a tremendous attack from our brave our soldiers I wish...


----------



## Vinod2070

Raquib said:


> come what may, we are ready to do everything in order to protect our country...we cannot just sit idle and get ourselves captured... If Myanmar causes any harm on us, we'll give it back on them... and that would be a tremendous attack from our brave our soldiers I wish...



I think no one is attacking each other's country here. It is a matter about the perceptions of the two countries about where their respective EEZ lies. I am not sure since when this problem has been there but supposedly its a long one like the Rann of Kutch issue between India and Pakistan.

Its at all an issue because the area has good prospects of oil and gas. So it is about economics mainly and not territory.

Solving such issues is not an easy task but why can't it be done in accordance with the international principles that apply in such cases? What exactly is the issue in resolving the problem as per the international rules?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

BDR on alert on Myanmar border: officials

Dhaka, Nov 8 (bdnews24.com) - Bangladesh Rifles have been put on alert on the Bangladesh-Myanmar border at Teknaf and Bandarban, after reports that Yangon is strengthening its border security troops in the wake of a recent dispute over Myanmar's oil-gas exploration in the Bay, say officials.

Foreign adviser Iftekhar Ahmed Chowdhury told bdnews24.com on Saturday, meanwhile: "Daewoo has said it would start removing its installations from the disputed waters from late night of Nov 7. The withdrawal will take several days, they said."

Myanmar employed South Korea's Daewoo to undertake its oil-gas activities, that came to light just over a week ago.

"Our ships will remain there until Myanmar withdraws its vessels," said the foreign adviser.

He said Bangladesh was observing the situation "very closely".

Meanwhile, BDR numbers have been reinforced at different border outposts and border patrols have been intensified in response to Nasaka activity, BDR and local authorities said Saturday.

BDR has imposed an alert along the 105 kilometre border of Naikkhongchhari upazila in Bandarban, said Naikkhongchhari zone BDR commander Lt Col Abu Nayeem.

Local Upazila Nirbahi Officer Nabab Aslam Habib told bdnews24.com: "Both BDR and Myanmar border security force Nasaka have deployed additional force and intensified security and patrol at the border."

Though locals said an exchange of fire took place on Friday night, officials denied it.

bdnews24.com Cox's Bazar correspondent said BDR had imposed an alert along 40 kilometres of border in Teknaf.

Locals also said three Myanmar ships were seen inside Bangladesh waters, about 90 kilometres south-west of St Martins on Friday evening.

Teknaf 42 Rifle Battalion commander Lt Col Abdul Khaledque confirmed to bdnews24.com Saturday: "Three Myanmar ships are still in the area of St Martins."

Several hundred fishing trawlers have halted fishing activities around St Martins.

Teknaf police officer in charge Md Jasim Uddin, however, said the border situation remained normal.

"More than 200 tourists in two ships, the Keari Sindabad and LCT Kutubdia, went to St Martins from Teknaf Saturday morning. They returned by the same ships in the evening. There was no problem."

Cox's Bazar deputy commissioner Monzur Alam Bhuiyan said BDR is in normal positions at border. He said he does not know about any alert.

bdnews24.com/corr/eh/rah/2120hours 

<font color=red size=5>BDR on alert on Myanmar border: officials</font> :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## p2prada

PakistanFront said:


> the foes in Myanmar are *well under influence of Indian chessmasters* and this issues will never settle down. Until or unless Myanmar did not liberate it from them.



U mean Anand Vishwanathan.


----------



## p2prada

Ali.009 said:


> Yes, cheaper - for short term only. If that was the case, US would be just buying it up, instead of having oil wars.
> 
> 2 oil hungry nations are in the region - china and india, this oil-rich area is located right inbetween both of them - *you do the math.*



1+1+1+1=1
ok did the math. So we take your advice and just jump into the mess. Kick the chinese out, kick BD and Myanmar out. we will be the only *1* left. Nice!!!!


Buying from Myanmar or BD is cheaper than building oil rigs in the middle of the ocean. Heck even the Iran pak india gas pipeline is cheaper.


----------



## p2prada

Anyways, the situation will be resolved "peacefully"(authoritatively) since your "friends" china jumped into the mess too.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Bangladesh boosts presence on Myanmar border

DHAKA (AFP)  Bangladesh has deployed more troops along its border with Myanmar, a military official said late Saturday, as tensions between the two countries simmer over a disputed stretch of water.

Colonel Mohammad Anisuzzaman, of the border Bangladesh Rifles, told AFP that extra troops had been deployed in the past two days along the 271-kilometre (168-mile) border it shares with military-ruled Myanmar.

"Because of what is happening in the Bay of Bengal we have taken precautionary measures along the border. We have intensified the presence of our troops there and they are on high alert," he said.

Myanmar has also sent soldiers to the border, a senior Bangladeshi border official told AFP.

Talks between the two countries have failed to resolve the dispute, which began six days ago when Myanmar instructed the Korean company Daewoo to begin drilling in a disputed mineral-rich area.

Bangladesh says it has had assurances from the firm and the South Korean government that work is winding up, but Myanmar, which has discovered huge reserves of natural gas in the Bay of Bengal, insists its exploration work is legal.

More talks between the two nations are due to be held in Dhaka on November 16 and 17.

Tensions flared when Myanmar sent warships to support Daewoo drilling some 50 kilometres south of Bangladesh's Saint Martin Island.

Bangladesh immediately deployed four warships to the area. 

AFP: Bangladesh boosts presence on Myanmar border

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

Why Myanmar is doing all these things...it seems they are interested in Bangladesh. Not only them, but many other countries are interested in Bangladesh aswel.


----------



## Ali.009

India might be playing an active role in this conflict ofcrse.. To destroy and weaken both the countries and later it will be easier to access their oil reserves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

Ali.009 said:


> India might be playing an active role in this conflict ofcrse.. To destroy and weaken both the countries and later it will be easier to access their oil reserves.



sounds true...


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Bangladesh says Myanmar vacating disputed sea patch

DHAKA (Reuters) - Bangladesh said on Sunday that Myanmar has started withdrawing oil and gas exploration equipment from disputed waters in the Bay of Bengal.

"By this time they (Myanmar) are leaving our territory, and (we) hope they won't resume exploration unless both sides finalise the demarcation (of boundary claims) in the Bay of Bengal," Foreign Adviser (minister) Iftekhar Ahmed Chowdhury told reporters.

His remarks came after a diplomatic team returned from Yangon late on Saturday following inconclusive talks with Myanmar over the issue.

"They have started withdrawing ships and other exploration equipment from our waters. We hope the withdrawal will be completed soon," a senior Navy official told Reuters.

Bangladesh and Myanmar have reinforced troops along their common border and put them on high alert since early Saturday.

The Bangladesh Rifles (BDR), a border force, also advised people living close to the border to leave their homes when the situation might warrant.

The situation along the border remained tense but there was no untoward incident, security officials said on Sunday.

"We are on high alert to face any circumstances," BDR Major Sajjadul Kabir told Reuters in the Cox's Bazar frontier district.

Bangladesh and Myanmar share a 320 km (200 mile) border, partly demarcated by the Naf river.

The dispute surfaced after Myanmar started oil and gas exploration early this month in a stretch of the sea both countries claim.

Bangladesh raised the issued with China, a friend of both countries, and also urged Seoul to ask a South Korean-based company hired by Myanmar to explore for oil and gas to stop activities in the disputed waters.

Bangladesh deployed naval ships to the area, and sent the diplomatic team to Yangon seeking to solve the issue through negotiations.

Iftekhar said Bangladesh still hoped for a peaceful resolution of the dispute.

Bangladesh and Myanmar have been holding talks for years to settle their Bay of Bengal claims.

Technical delegations from both sides were scheduled to meet in Dhaka on Nov. 16 and 17 to discuss maritime boundary demarcation, officials said.

Bangladesh says Myanmar vacating disputed sea patch | Reuters


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Myanmar says Daewoo will continue exploration

Daewoo International Corp. has completed its oil and gas exploration in contested waters in the Bay of Bengal and will drill elsewhere, Myanmar state-controlled media said Sunday, disputing Bangladesh's claim that the company backed out after it complained about the activities.

Tension flared between the two countries a week ago when Bangladesh accused Myanmar of sending several ships  apparently for prospecting  into a contested area believed to contain hydrocarbon reserves.

The dispute surfaced after South Korea's Daewoo, which was awarded exploration rights by Myanmar, started formal explorations in September. Bangladesh protested the move, saying Myanmar was intruding into its waters.

Bangladesh's Foreign Ministry said Friday it had received a letter from Daewoo saying the company had started dismantling its oil and gas equipment.

The Myanmar government, which often makes official announcements in state-controlled media, appeared to issue a rebuttal through the Myanma Ahlin and other newspapers on Sunday.

The reports said Daewoo had "successfully conducted oil and gas exploration" in the disputed area known as block AD-7 and moved its equipment when the work was done. Drilling machinery was shifted on Saturday to another block, called A-3, that is estimated to hold 6 trillion cubic feet (170 billion cubic meters) of gas, the Myanma Ahlin said.

The Myanmar government has given the South Korean company exploration rights for a total of three areas in the Bay of Bengal and the activities will "continue as planned," the newspaper said.

Attempts to contact Daewoo International offices in Seoul and Myanmar were not immediately successful Sunday.

Iftekhar Ahmed Chowdhury, foreign affairs adviser to Bangladesh's government, said Sunday his government hopes Myanmar will suspend all exploration until the sea border dispute is resolved "peacefully between friendly neighbors."

Bangladesh placed its border guards on alert Saturday because of reports that neighboring Myanmar was amassing troops following the breakdown of talks on the oil and gas exploration dispute, said A.K.M. Nurul Bahar, a top border guard official. He would not give further details.

Bangladesh shares a 170-mile (275-kilometer) land border with Myanmar.

Military-ruled Myanmar has rejected demands by Bangladesh that it halt exploration in disputed areas of the Bay of Bengal as "unlawful and wrong."

The two sides are engaged in long-standing talks to agree on their maritime border, with the next session scheduled for Nov. 16-17 in Dhaka.

Myanmar says Daewoo will continue exploration - International Herald Tribune


----------



## p2prada

Ali.009 said:


> India might be playing an active role in this conflict ofcrse.. To destroy and weaken both the countries and later it will be easier to access their oil reserves.



LOL. More conspiracy theories. But what else can I expect???


----------



## Vinod2070

Ali.009 said:


> India *might be *playing an active role in this conflict ofcrse.. To destroy and weaken both the countries and later it will be easier to access their oil reserves.



Is there a limit to the paranoia of some here!

Guess not. It might be your uncle China doing that who is the main patron of both these countries and is the main weapon supplier to both. May be to make some extra money from both.

After all, they are the pig eating Godless communist kaffirs. Now, aren't they?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

India is making a similar claim on another block belonging to Bangladesh. Bangladesh should aggressively assert its rights and if it means war then so be it. Of course if we head for conflict with Myanmar the elections for December are probably off.


----------



## Vinod2070

^^ I hope all those spoiling for war actually go to the front lines and face the bullets.

Why do I get the feeling most of them are armchair warriors looking for cheap thrills when the people of their country will face all the difficulties!


----------



## BanglaBhoot

That statement would probably apply if the people you mention did not reside in Bangladesh. Its just makes Indians nervous that Bangladesh is taking an aggressive stance. Under the circumstances Bangladesh would be fully entitled to raise its defence budget. This is probably what worries India.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Myanmar, Daewoo pull back

Dhaka, Nov 9 (bdnews24.com)  Myanmar has pulled out vessels from the disputed waters in the Bay of Bengal where it had been drilling for oil and gas and the vessels are patrolling inside their seawaters, the foreign adviser has said.

He said the South Korean industrial giant, which was awarded oil and gas exploration by Myanmar, also started dismantling their installations for the offshore exploration.

"Myanmar vessels have left the disputed waters and are staying in their waters," adviser Iftekhar Ahmed Chowdhury told bdnews24.com on Sunday at his office.

The adviser said Daewoo had responded to Bangladesh's protests and had been suspending their operations.

"We have heard from the ground that Daewoo has begun the process of dismantling their installations and removing rigs," the adviser said.

"Naturally, we are pleased with this development."

The adviser said Dhaka was keen to peacefully resolve the issue with the neighbour.

"At the same time, we will protect our sovereign interests," he said.

Foreign ministry sources said Myanmar's ruling junta awarded Daewoo the contract secretly in 2005. There was no open bidding for the contract, they said.

"Daewoo did not know that the site was in the disputed waters. The company first came to know about it when Bangladesh protested the exploration," an official, asking not to be named as he was not authorised to brief the media, told bdnews24.com.

He said according to international practices, international companies do not go for exploration works in the disputed waters.

Sending protest letters to the South Korean government was a good move that influenced Daewoo's withdrawal, he said.

Tension flared between Bangladesh and its southwest neighbour last week over Yangon's oil and gas exploration activities in the Bay of Bengal, some 60 nautical miles south of Saint Martin's Island.

The area is claimed both by Bangladesh and the reclusive Myanmar.

According to an agreement, both the countries committed not to go for oil and gas exploration in the disputed waters until the disagreement was resolved through negotiation as per the United Nations laws.

A Myanmar delegation is due in Dhaka soon to continue the sea boundary delimitation talks that resumed in April this year after a pause of 22 years.

bdnews24.com/krc/bd/1648hours 

<font color=red size=6>Myanmar, Daewoo pull back</font> :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## BanglaBhoot

su-47 said:


> Deal with Myanmar first.



We are doing just that. 

Nevertheless the claims by Myanmar should allow Bangladesh policy makers to reconsider their position on defence matters. 

For long the Indian argument has been that BD does not need a strong defence because it could only be directed against India. Myanmar's actions clearly show there are other threats facing BD.


----------



## Neo

If it comes to a full conflict, what alliance can we expect? China is main supplier of military hardware to both Myanmar and Bangladesh and will probably halt supplies to both governments and use her weight to end the conflict.

India however is different story, will she side up with Myanmar?


----------



## su-47

Neo said:


> If it comes to a full conflict, what alliance can we expect? China is main supplier of military hardware to both Myanmar and Bangladesh and will probably halt supplies to both governments and use her weight to end the conflict.
> 
> India however is different story, will she side up with Myanmar?



I doubt whether china and india will do anything other than use diplomacy to try prevent war. Neither will want to get mixed up in a conflict.


----------



## Neo

su-47 said:


> I doubt whether china and india will do anything other than use diplomacy to try prevent war. Neither will want to get mixed up in a conflict.



What if the conflict leads to scores of civilians fleing to India? Will India still opt for diplomacy?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Neo said:


> If it comes to a full conflict, what alliance can we expect? China is main supplier of military hardware to both Myanmar and Bangladesh and will probably halt supplies to both governments and use her weight to end the conflict.
> 
> India however is different story, will she side up with Myanmar?



It is possible that India would want to provoke a war to distract Bangladesh from Indian claims on another exploration block. 

India may also think that a war between the two would pull Bangladesh away from China. 

If a war broke out the US would probably intercede on Bangladesh's behalf. This may not be liked by either India or China. Since India is now aligned with the US it would be more detrimental to China.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Neo said:


> What if the conflict leads to scores of civilians fleing to India? Will India still opt for diplomacy?



I doubt that Myanmar could inflict that much damage to create a refugee situation moving out of BD into India.


----------



## Vinod2070

It seems Bangladesh is trying to bully the cute little Myanmar because it is much bigger than it's little neighbor.


----------



## Neo

Vinod2070 said:


> It seems Bangladesh is trying to bully the cute little Myanmar because it is much bigger than it's little neighbor.



Imho BD like any other small or big country has a valid issue to defend her SEZ.


----------



## Vinod2070

^^ Which is quite true.

But you know if there is an accident of the car and the bicycle, its always the carwallh that is accused. At least in India I have seen that.

Its the natural tendency of people to side with the weaker party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Vinod2070 said:


> ^^ Which is quite true.
> 
> But you know if there is an accident of the car and the bicycle, its always the carwallh that is accused. At least in India I have seen that.
> 
> Its the natural tendency of people to side with the weaker party.



But it does not mean the carwalla is always innocent...


----------



## Vinod2070

But he does need to be more careful on the road.

Remember, bigger the vehicle you drive, more you are responsible for the safety as much of yourself as of others.

As the bigger country, Bangladesh needs to act as the bigger brother and take measures to cool the situation down instead of escalating it.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

No more rigs in our waters: Dhaka to Daewoo

Dhaka, Nov 9 (bdnews24.com) The foreign ministry will request South Korea's Daewoo not to set up any further rigs in the Bay of Bengal waters claimed by Bangladesh, after the industrial giant said it would relocate to "other blocks".
 
Daewoo has assured Dhaka that the rig used in the recent oil and gas exploration activities in disputed Bay waters would be shifted to other Myanmar blocks, foreign secretary Md Touhid Hossain said at a press conference Sunday.

"Myanmar authorities would not have removed the rig had there no prompt diplomatic response from Dhaka," Touhid added.

"Daewoo has told us it would relocate the rig, removed from the disputed waters, to other blocks," Touhid told journalists at a press conference Sunday at foreign ministry.

"We will send Daewoo a letter along with charts of our sea boundary asking them not to carry out oil and gas exploration inside the line," he said.

The secretary also said Bangladesh would be able to demarcate its continental shelf by 2009, two years before the UN deadline.

Myanmar last week started oil and gas exploration in an area which Bangladesh claimed according to its sea boundary act 1974.

But Myanmar rejecting the act, has made counter-claim over the same waters.

Foreign ministry sources said Myanmar's ruling junta awarded Daewoo the contract secretly in 2005. There was no open bidding for the contract, they said.

"Daewoo says it did not know that the site was in the disputed waters. The company first came to know about it when Bangladesh protested the exploration," an official told bdnews24.com.

He said according to international practices, international companies do not go for exploration works in disputed waters.

Touhid Hossain said he met Myanmar's deputy minister Maung Myit, the key man in charge of sea boundary delimitation, during the secretary's recent diplomatic mission to yangon.

"He denied that they were exploring for oil and gas in the disputed waters. Myanmar also refused to remove the rig from the waters at the time," he said

Nevertheless, Daewoo removed the rig from the site around midday Sunday, said Touhid.

"Of course Myanmar did not wish to remove the rig, but our quick diplomatic initiative might have caused the withdrawal," the secretary added.

The foreign ministry earlier sent letters to Chinese and South Korean ambassadors to Dhaka informing them of Myanmar's exploration in the disputed waters in the Bay of Bengal.

Touhid Hossain ruled out media reports that Myanmar had withdrawn as they had already completed their exploration work.

"Myanmar's support vessels started moving into the disputed water in September.

"According to the experts, Daewoo would have been there for two to three more months to complete their oil and gas exploration activities," the secretary said.

The secretary said Bangladesh and Myanmar had talks on sea boundary demarcation as per the UN convention on laws of the seas (UNCLOS) which came into being in 1982.

"Our 1974 act is inconsistent with UNCLOS in some cases," he added.

bdnews24.com/krc/rah/2205hours 

<font color=red size=5>No more rigs in our waters: Dhaka to Daewoo</font> :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## Imran Khan

munshi je there is any order of waipens from bangladesh to chaina pak india or any one incase war will start soon ?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Vinod2070 said:


> But he does need to be more careful on the road.
> 
> Remember, bigger the vehicle you drive, more you are responsible for the safety as much of yourself as of others.
> 
> As the bigger country, Bangladesh needs to act as the bigger brother and take measures to cool the situation down instead of escalating it.



It has nothing to do with who is bigger or smaller. Bangladesh is asserting its right and will defend its interests. The message on this occasion has been sent to Myanmar but it equally applies to the much bigger India who is trying to claim some exploration blocks that belong to BD.


----------



## Vinod2070

MBI Munshi said:


> It has nothing to do with who is bigger or smaller. Bangladesh is asserting its right and will defend its interests. The message on this occasion has been sent to Myanmar but it equally applies to the much bigger *India who is trying to claim some exploration blocks that belong to BD*.



While I have not heard of any such thing, what makes you certain that they _belong_ to Bangladesh?

Just your own claims! Is that your basis for the dispute with Myanmar too?


----------



## p2prada

Vinod2070 said:


> ^^ I hope all those spoiling for war actually go to the front lines and face the bullets.
> 
> Why do I get the feeling most of them are armchair warriors looking for cheap thrills when the people of their country will face all the difficulties!



Not Munshiji. His hands still stuck in the cookie jar.

Anyways, munshiji, do u really believe BD Navy can stand up to IN. This incident will blow over after some diplomatic settlement. Instead of moving troops to your border you should have just walked up to the UN for resolving it.

If BD has legitimate claims over those blocks, then Myanmar will have to answer to the international court of justice.


----------



## Vinod2070

p2prada said:


> Not Munshiji. His hands still stuck in the cookie jar.



Well other parts of the body can still be used if the intention is there.

At least one can waste a bullet of the enemy that would otherwise be used on a more useful member of the country.


----------



## courageneverdies

I would like to share a quotation By Niccolò Machiavelli. He says;



> *"Wars begin when you will, but they do not end when you please." *



So we should avoid wars.

KIT


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Under the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea 1982 (UNCLOS 1982) Bangladesh is entitled to claim 200nm of sea area as its EEZ and all living and non-living resources within these areas are exclusively the property of Bangladesh. Out of this, the first 12 miles are called Territorial Sea (TS) and the next 188 miles are its EEZ. Bangladesh must also claim another 150-mile or more from the limit of the EEZ based on the geo-physical characteristics of the seabed as the extended CS. However, to claim the CS, we have to complete various surveys as prescribed by the UN and submit our claim before 2011. India and Myanmar arbitrarily drew the maritime boundary under equidistance principle, which in effect is allowed only up to 12 miles of TS. 

It is now evident that India and Myanmar have intentionally intruded into our EEZ and exploring oil/gas there by demanding an equidistant line, which is not supportable by the UNCLOS and Geneva Convention. India has mapped out a line up to Andaman incorporating Bangladeshi EEZ and CS waters. Similarly, the Myanmar line enters our sea area beside block 18 and allows her to grab vast offshore areas of Bangladesh.

This is very basically the background to the dispute.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nick

Vinod2070 said:


> While I have not heard of any such thing, what makes you certain that they _belong_ to Bangladesh?
> 
> Just your own claims! Is that your basis for the dispute with Myanmar too?



Let me get this thing clear. Those places are ours according to UN maritime guideline (not our claim) and it became "disputed" when burma and india claimed a portion of it. Now india has made the same claims with every other neighbor (BD,China,Pakistan,Burma,Nepal,Bhutan) in the past and the idea of India is "we can make a try,if we can get those then it's better but if not then still ok" . Now Myanmar junta is trying to do the same but they won't be succeeded. US,westerns and allies already imposed tons of sanctions on Junta plus ASEAN already declared there is no support for Junta. Now if they still want to play balls with BD which may let others(westerns) a window of opportunity to attack Burma and take their oil & gas they already have, well it will benefit India too. 

The problem is we south asians always hate each other and try to prove who is the best ally of westerns. We south asians are not united and this makes the others to have access in our system.

But you Indians should be proud that BD got independence from Pakistan otherwise there would be another war between Pakistan and India for sure.


----------



## nick

p2prada said:


> If BD has legitimate claims over those blocks, then Myanmar will have to answer to the international court of justice.



Yes, we have been trying to bring Burmese Junta to UN for this matter but they are not cooperating. They just claim but stay out of UN.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Tense border situation appears to intensify

Dhaka, Nov 9 (bdnews24.com)  An already tense situation on the Bangladesh-Myanmar border appeared to deepen on Sunday evening with Bangladesh deploying additional security forces, according to officials and witnesses.

They said the situation flared suddenly, though it had been relatively "normal" earlier in the day despite Bangladesh Rifles being on alert in the Naikkhangchhari border area.

"The situation suddenly began to change in the evening," said Taslim Iqbal Chowdhury, Naikkhangchhari correspondent of Dainik Purbokon.

A number of witnesses also said they saw the Bangladesh Army take position at the border.

However, they could not estimate the number of army personnel.

At neighbouring Ramu upazila, in Cox's Bazar, UNO Nabab Asram Habib said he heard of extra security forces deployed in his area.

The UNO met with neighbouring upazila chairmen and members at the Naikkhangchhari BDR zone headquarters, causing speculation among locals.

But Asram said the agenda of meeting was local matters.

Tension flared between Bangladesh and its southwest neighbour last week over Yangon's oil and gas exploration activities in disputed waters of the Bay of Bengal, some 60 nautical miles south of Saint Martin's Island.

The area is claimed both by Bangladesh and military-ruled Myanmar.

bdnews24.com/corr/khk/rah/rah/2249hours 

Tense border situation appears to intensify :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## Neo

*Bangladesh, Myanmar to build up border forces over sea row​*
** Delegations from both sides scheduled to meet in Dhaka on November 16 and 17 to discuss maritime boundary demarcation​*
DHAKA: Bangladesh and Myanmar reinforced troops along the border between the two countries after talks over disputed waters in the Bay of Bengal failed in Yangon, officials said on Saturday.

The Bangladesh Rifles (BDR), a border force, said Myanmar had started reinforcing troops at strategic points along the 320 km border, partly demarcated by the Naf River.

We have also taken appropriate measures and asked for reinforcement, a senior BDR official told Reuters by telephone from Tumbru, a border point some 500 km southeast of the capital Dhaka.

BDR also alerted people living in the border area to leave their homes when the situation warranted.

The dispute surfaced after Myanmar started oil and gas exploration last week in a stretch of the sea both countries claim.

Bangladesh deployed naval ships to the area and simultaneously sent a diplomatic team to Yangon seeking to solve the issue through negotiations.

The meeting ended without any resolution, but we have apprised our claim on the territory to the Myanmar authorities, a foreign ministry official said on Saturday.

Earlier in the week Bangladesh said a Korean company hired by Myanmar to explore for oil and gas in the disputed waters was withdrawing.

Myanmar said it had paused in its exploration activities in the disputed waters, but would not give up its claim on the territory.

Dhaka has noted the issue to China, a friend of both, and China advised the countries to solve the issue amicably.

The head of Bangladeshs army-backed interim government, Fakhruddin Ahmed, held a meeting on Thursday with the armed forces chiefs and foreign ministry officials to take stock of the situation.

Foreign Adviser Iftekhar Ahmed Chowdhury said the meeting underscored Bangladeshs strong resolve to protect sovereign territory, including in the Bay.

Bangladesh and Myanmar have been holding talks for years trying to settle their claims in the Bay of Bengal.

Technical delegations from both sides were scheduled to meet in Dhaka on November 16 and 17 to discuss maritime boundary demarcation, officials said. reuters


----------



## Raquib

BANGLADESH ARMY deployed on Myanmar border

_*Various English and Bangla newspapers have reported that the Bangladesh Army has been deployed on the Bangladesh-Myanmar border after Myanmar Army troops started pouring in reinforcements.*_

Army deployed its troops on Myanmar border on Sunday afternoon following the ongoing tense between the two neighbouring countries over intrusion of Bangladesh maritime boundary by Myanmar navy for oil and gas exploration.

An unknown number of troops, equipped with heavy firearms, has taken position along with Myanmar border at Narikel Bariya Barack under Ramu Upazila of Cox's Bazar.

Earlier, Myanmar started reinforcing its border troops at Mongu of Arakan State on Cox's Bazar border from Saturday.

Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) also issued red alert in Bandarban and Cox's Bazar districts following the Myanmar measurers.

According to BDR sources, the paramilitary forces have been put on alert in Rezu, Chakdhala, Asadtali, Fultali, Lebuchhari, Dhumdhum, Amtali, Tamru and Ukhia borders in the two districts.

Local sources said BDR also alerted people living in the border areas apprehending untoward incidents. A number of schools in the areas were vacated and BDR troops took positions there.


----------



## Raquib

Raquib said:


> BANGLADESH ARMY deployed on Myanmar border
> 
> _*Various English and Bangla newspapers have reported that the Bangladesh Army has been deployed on the Bangladesh-Myanmar border after Myanmar Army troops started pouring in reinforcements.*_
> 
> Army deployed its troops on Myanmar border on Sunday afternoon following the ongoing tense between the two neighbouring countries over intrusion of Bangladesh maritime boundary by Myanmar navy for oil and gas exploration.
> 
> An unknown number of troops, equipped with heavy firearms, has taken position along with Myanmar border at Narikel Bariya Barack under Ramu Upazila of Cox's Bazar.
> 
> Earlier, Myanmar started reinforcing its border troops at Mongu of Arakan State on Cox's Bazar border from Saturday.
> 
> Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) also issued red alert in Bandarban and Cox's Bazar districts following the Myanmar measurers.
> 
> According to BDR sources, the paramilitary forces have been put on alert in Rezu, Chakdhala, Asadtali, Fultali, Lebuchhari, Dhumdhum, Amtali, Tamru and Ukhia borders in the two districts.
> 
> Local sources said BDR also alerted people living in the border areas apprehending untoward incidents. A number of schools in the areas were vacated and BDR troops took positions there.



now Myanmar has to pay for the advantage they took over our Military...


----------



## Imran Khan

there is some serius war or just show time i think war will never happen there


----------



## Vinod2070

I agree. There is little chance of a war.

And its just as well. The last thing the poor countries of South Asia need is war.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Well at least a stand off until the Myanmar delegation comes to Bangladesh on 16-17 November to discuss the boundary issue.


----------



## p2prada

MBI Munshi said:


> *Bangladesh is entitled to claim 200nm of sea area* as its EEZ and all living and non-living resources within these areas are exclusively the property of Bangladesh.
> 
> * India has mapped out a line up to Andaman incorporating Bangladeshi EEZ* and CS waters.



Andaman is not 200nm from India or BD.

Do u have specific neutral sources indicating India is incorporating BD's EEZ into its own EEZ. This sounds like typical Journalist BS to me. 

As for CS, it has still not been defined for India, BD and Myanmar. So where is the question of treading into BD waters by both countries. The claims for CS is not valid until it is approved by UN bodies, which is 2011. Until then war over CS waters is illegal.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

So BD is expected to wait till 2011 and allow India and Myanmar to drill and set up permanent platforms and then when the boundaries are finalized in 4 years time we find all these structures within our CZ's and EEZ's. I don't think so. BD will not accept a fait accompli.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Tension lessens in Bay, mounts on border

Star Report

Bangladesh and Myanmar continue to mobilise troops along the border although the tension over Myanmar's attempt to explore oil and gas in Bangladesh waters in the Bay of Bengal seems to be dying down.

Meanwhile, Ministry of Foreign Affairs said the crisis in the Bay ended following the withdrawal of the fossil fuel exploration rig of Korean company Daewoo Saturday afternoon.

The negotiations over the issue resulted in a win-win situation for both Bangladesh and Myanmar, Foreign Adviser Iftekhar Ahmed Chowdhury told reporters at the ministry yesterday.

"Bangladesh has always wanted to establish close relations with Myanmar and our policy will be directed towards that end," he said.

reports that although Myanmar withdrew its warships and the rig from Bangladesh waters, it continued to mobilise its troops on the frontiers with Bangladesh.

Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) members along with army personnel are keeping round-the-clock vigil on the borders.

Our correspondent from Bandarban reports: BDR Director General Maj Gen Sakil Ahamed visited various border outposts in Naikkhangchhari of Bandarban yesterday. Later, he also held a meeting with security officials.

Meanwhile, BDR on Sunday evening held three Myanmar citizens at Reju of Naikkhangchhari upazilla for intruding into Bangladesh territory.

The detainees are Moung Buk Yee, 26, U Ching Ku, 25 and Moung Ching, 23. They were handed over to the police.

Local people also held two Myanmar citizens -- Azizul Haque and Nur Mohammed -- at Amtoli on Friday. They were produced before a court that sent them to jail.

Our Cox's Bazar correspondent reports: Myanmar has mobilised its forces along the border with Bangladesh.

However, referring to various official sources, Superintendent of Police of Cox's Bazar Imam Hossain, said they received information that Myanmar started withdrawing its troops from the frontier at about 12:00noon yesterday.

Meanwhile, it has been reported in Myanmarese media that Myanmar withdrew its warships, exploration rig and vessels as the South Korean company conducting the exploration work had completed its seismic survey and shifted to another place, reports Bloomberg.

"The necessary survey was completed," the state-run newspaper New Light of Myanmar said yesterday.

"Continued tasks will be undertaken according to the work programme," the daily said.

Bangladesh and Myanmar has so far held three rounds of talks to settle the maritime boundary dispute while the fourth round of talks is expected to be held in Dhaka next week, foreign ministry officials said.

*Meanwhile, BDR in a report based on press publications said India has signed an agreement with Myanmar on a project to build a multi-modal transit- cum- transport system in the coastal region of Myanmar.

Under the India-funded Rs-548 crore project, two roads and a seaport in the estuary of Kaladan river about 250 kilometres off India's Mizoram province will be built within three years.

India is also interested to explore oil and gas in these areas. But some of the exploration blocks may overlap with Bangladesh's maritime economic zone.

The demarcation of maritime boundary through mutual discussion with Myanmar needs to be completed to avert dispute.

The report recommended that Bangladesh Navy and Coast Guard should stay alert so that no 'Indian oil company' could enter Bangladesh's economic zone for oil and gas exploration.*

http://www.thedailystar.net/story.php?nid=62809


----------



## DarkStar

As suspected, another Kautliyan offensive by the Republic of India.


----------



## asaad-ul-islam

that's too bad, I was hoping for two new faces in south asia to be the ones to go to war, besides the same old pakistan and india.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

darkStar said:


> As suspected, another Kautliyan offensive by the Republic of India.



No another Kautliyan stab in the back by the three faced Republic of India.


----------



## Raquib

Bangladeshi forces repulse Myanmar armed forces without firing a single shot

The Bangladesh Armed Forces have proven their strength once again at the hour of need by repulsing intruding Myanmar forces without firing a single shot. Combined with the frantic efforts of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs Myanmar was pressured in to retreating from Bangladesh's sovereign territorial waters. 

Four Myanmar nationals arrested by Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) border protection force.
BDR Chif visits Myanmar border area as tension eases
Bangladesh Foreign Advisor terms Myanmar withdrawal a 'win-win' outcome
Turbulence in the Bay (Highly recommended article)


----------



## Goodperson

There is no limits for imaginations.

India has neighborly relations with Bangladesh and Myanmar. Even India is against Aung San Suu Kyi put behind Bars, India is for Civilian rule in neighbor countries.

Few days back I read road to be constructed Linking Bangladesh with China
what happened to that ?


----------



## Raquib

Bangladesh military should keep an eye on the border with Myanmar and prepare all-out for a possible war in order to defend our territory as its no surprising they could do it again...


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Bangladesh, Myanmar hold talks to defuse sea row

DHAKA (Reuters) - Bangladesh and Myanmar foreign ministers held talks in the Indian capital of New Delhi on Wednesday to solve a territorial dispute in the Bay of Bengal.

Tension between the two countries was sparked last month when Yangon started exploring for gas and oil in the disputed sea stretch. Both countries continue to keep their troops along their common border.

A Bangladesh foreign ministry statement said the country's Foreign Adviser (minister) Iftekhar Ahmed Chowdhury and Myanmar Foreign Minister U. Nyan Win met on the sidelines of a foreign ministers conference in New Delhi.

"We agreed to continue high-level contacts including a meeting between the two heads of the governments," the statement quoted Chowdhury as saying.

Bangladesh pulled back naval ships from the disputed water after Myanmar stopped the exploration, following intense diplomatic efforts by Dhaka.

Myanmar started the exploration early this month, defying protests by Bangladesh, in a sea zone that both countries claim.

Both the countries share a 320 km (200 mile) border, partly demarcated by the river Naf.

Officials said the dispute would also be discussed when technical delegations from both sides meet in Dhaka on Nov. 16 and 17. The two neighbours have been discussing this for years but without reaching an agreement.

Bangladesh, Myanmar hold talks to defuse sea row | Top News | Reuters


----------



## Imran Khan

i read some were MYM ready to fire M11 missles on BD if war will happens


----------



## su-47

Does myanmar even have M-11 missiles? Even if they do, the missiles are not detterrent enough if not armed with WMDs


----------



## BanglaBhoot

su-47 said:


> Does myanmar even have M-11 missiles? Even if they do, the missiles are not detterrent enough if not armed with WMDs



A deterrent against whom? It is Myanmar who is the aggressor here. It is BD that needs the deterrent capabilities.


----------



## su-47

MBI Munshi said:


> A deterrent against whom? It is Myanmar who is the aggressor here. It is BD that needs the deterrent capabilities.



I never implied that Bangladesh was the aggressor. 

Ballistic missiles are usually fired first by the losing side. Even aggressor's can use missiles as a deterrence against getting whooped. so if Bangladeshi army starts beating the crap out of Myanmar's army, Myanmar might fire those missiles, as a sign that they are willing to step up the conflict, and hopefully get Bangladeshi Army to back off.


----------



## Goodperson

I don't think both countries would goto WAR, Even in that case Myanmar has little to lose its Military junta has few supporters outside Myanmar. Both countries should sort out issues.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Well diplomacy is continuing but the border is tense. Surprisingly Myanmar has UV's. Where did they get those from? They don't make them I think.


----------



## Always Neutral

MBI Munshi said:


> Well diplomacy is continuing but the border is tense. Surprisingly Myanmar has UV's. Where did they get those from? They don't make them I think.



Probably from China. What type and model of UAV are you talking about ?

Regards


----------



## Goodperson

Always Neutral said:


> Probably from China. What type and model of UAV are you talking about ?
> 
> Regards



Source please


----------



## Vinod2070

China is obviously the major supplier of arms to both the parties here.

Just see the way "jaban ko taale lag jaate hain", when China is mentioned. Its amusing to say the least.

True for both Pakistan and Bangladesh. Even here some are sneakily trying to blame India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goodperson

If true then its double game by china I wonder then why hold border talks in India then ?


----------



## Flintlock

Vinod2070 said:


> China is obviously the major supplier of arms to both the parties here.
> 
> Just see the way "jaban ko taale lag jaate hain", when China is mentioned. Its amusing to say the least.
> 
> True for both Pakistan and Bangladesh. Even here some are sneakily trying to blame India.



That is actually true. China is supplying arms to both parties and enjoying the show.


----------



## Always Neutral

Goodperson said:


> Source please



Ask Mr MBI as he stated that Burma has got UAV's

Regards


----------



## Imran Khan

there is no sorces that MYM has UAV or m11 i look more then 1 hour


----------



## Black Stone

imran khan said:


> there is no sorces that MYM has UAV or m11 i look more then 1 hour



Imran, you spent 1 hour looking for sources? that is some dedication.


----------



## Goodperson

Always Neutral said:


> Ask Mr MBI as he stated that Burma has got UAV's
> 
> Regards



I did not believe him hence asked you on your response.


----------



## Humanoid

Black Stone said:


> Imran, you spent 1 hour looking for sources? that is some dedication.



he he he he he


----------



## Humanoid

I made a quick check of military of both sides.. and looks like Myanmar has got a slight edge on numerical and quality superiority ... don't know though what will be the actual case in the case of a conflict.. mostly .. it will be BD's disadvantage.. Bengali's are not good fighters as such.. unless they are inspired by a pan national cause like 1971... these time around a swift action of Burmese Force might cause trouble for BD....


----------



## Vinod2070

I also think war is not in anyone's interest, especially not in Bangladesh' interest.

Myanmar is likely to prevail as they will get more support from the Chinese. They are supplying energy to China.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

It appears these UAV's have been flying over the disputed exploration blocks for several weeks now. I got the info from a military source that is all you need to know. I am just trying to figure else what else they got under their sleeves and where they are getting them from. Anyone know?


----------



## su-47

MBI Munshi said:


> It appears these UAV's have been flying over the disputed exploration blocks for several weeks now. I got the info from a military source that is all you need to know. I am just trying to figure else what else they got under their sleeves and where they are getting them from. Anyone know?



Probably from China. China is Myanmar's biggest supplier.

I don't think Myanmar ahs the technology base to build UAVs themselves.


----------



## T-Rex

su-47 said:


> Probably from China. China is Myanmar's biggest supplier.
> 
> I don't think Myanmar ahs the technology base to build UAVs themselves.



Instead of saying probably you should provide links to prove that it is the case, you talk of links when others use the word "probably" remember ? Even if China provided the UAV, certainly China did not tell Burma to use it for illegal activities. In this conflict I can say that probably India is supporting Burma because there is no benefit for China in this but there is benefit for India. India now has an opportunity to add a new dimension to its blackmailing tactics on Bangladesh, after all, both India and Myanmar are violating the territorial waters of Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## third eye

Humanoid said:


> I made a quick check of military of both sides.. and looks like Myanmar has got a slight edge on numerical and quality superiority ... don't know though what will be the actual case in the case of a conflict.. mostly .. it will be BD's disadvantage.. *Bengali's are not good fighters as such.*. unless they are inspired by a pan national cause like 1971... these time around a swift action of Burmese Force might cause trouble for BD....




I feel differently here. Everyone is a good fighter when cornered or threatned beyond a point. The Tamils have shown the world what they can do & dispelled the martial race theory in our sub continent.

All it takes is motivation, leadership & a cause... backed of course by finance.

The bengalis did well in '71. They are doing well in the IA. There is no reason why ppl of BD shouldn't excel when their homeland is threatened. 

In any case if there were to be a war , it would at best be a skirmish before the world steps in. The hostility & distrust it would generate would remain for years.


----------



## Black Stone

I don't think it's the Chinese doing in this Bangladesh-Myanmar tension because China gains nothing from a conflict in the region, on the contrary, it will bring headache to them. 

As I am aware, China has good relations with both Bangladesh and Myanmar.


----------



## Vinod2070

Myanmar Juntha don't really need anyone to escalate matters. But they can't go to this length without at least a nod and a wink from their CCP masters.

It may just provide them a diversion from the many domestic issues.


----------



## T-Rex

The meeting between Bangladesh and Burma took place in India, isn't that strange ? The meeting should have taken place in China but suddenly India has become such a buddy of Burma that its leaders went to India to have negotiations with Bangladesh. If Burma received any wink, it is not from China but from its new found buddy India.


----------



## Kasrkin

Or maybe India was just eager to arrange the meeting in order to seem important? And China is taking the more political mature course by trying to look less involved in case things went south...?


----------



## Flintlock

T-Rex said:


> The meeting between Bangladesh and Burma took place in India, isn't that strange ? The meeting should have taken place in China but suddenly India has become such a buddy of Burma that its leaders went to India to have negotiations with Bangladesh. If Burma received any wink, it is not from China but from its new found buddy India.



Erm...India is the mediator.

Like Norway is the mediator between LTTE and Sri Lanka. Doesn't mean that Norway is the "buddy" of either pary. 

In any case, both Bangladesh and Myanmar agreed on the neutral party. Its not like they were forced to meet in India. if B'desh have any issues with the mediating party, they are welcome to meet in China or Timbuktu.

Sheesh...you guys have too much free time on your hands.

Perhaps even I have got far too much free time on my hands.


----------



## Flintlock

Kasrkin said:


> Or maybe India was just eager to arrange the meeting in order to seem important? And China is taking the more political mature course by trying to look less involved in case things went south...?



China is providing weapons to both parties, including what seems to be UAVs to Burma. 

That hardly seems mature. You seem to be an expert at turning logic on its head.

The most obvious conclusion (and correct) conclusion is that India is being the more mature party by acting as the mediator.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Dhaka, Yangon talk maritime boundary today 

Dhaka and Yangon talk the maritime boundary delimitation in Dhaka today in the wake of the recent face-off over Myanmars intrusion into Bangladeshs territorial waters in the Bay for hydrocarbon exploration. The recent tension between the two next-door neighbours flared as Myanmar(The Newage)

unilaterally early this month started oil and gas exploration in Block AD-7 claimed to be Bangladeshs territory in the Bay of Bengal.

During the hydrocarbon exploration, Myanmar kept warships in the area for assisting Daewoo, the Korean conglomerate which was awarded the task. In response to Yangons arrangement, Dhaka also sent its warships to the area.

Myanmar finally pulled back its warship and started withdrawing hydrocarbon exploration equipment from the disputed waters in the Bay after Bangladeshs multi-pronged diplomatic manoeuvres involving China and South Korea.

The fourth round of such discussion since its resumption in January after more than two decades would discuss core issues of starting point and exclusive economic zone of the two neighbours to put forward their claims before the United Nations.

As signatories to the United Nations Conventions of the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS), Bangladesh has to take up the claim with the Commission on the Limits of the Continental Shelf by 2011 and Myanmar by 2009 for dispute resolution.

Maung Moyint, the deputy foreign minister of Myanmar, will lead an 11-member delegation while Bangladeshs additional foreign secretary MAK Mahmood will lead a 12-member home side to the two-day talks.

The Myanmar delegation arrived in Dhaka Saturday afternoon to attend the two-day technical discussion.

As the deputy foreign minister of Myanmar leads the delegation, we except some positive outcome at the meeting, Mahmood told New Age Saturday evening.

He said as the negotiation process began in January, the two-day meeting in Dhaka would be the third technical talks between the two countries.

Another official, who is in the Bangladesh delegation, said Dhaka would emphasise the method of starting point on how to mark from the coastline the exclusive economic zone.

We hope they [Myanmar] may give some positive response at the scheduled meeting, the official said.

The issue of starting point on how to mark from the coastline the exclusive economic zone that has apparently overlapped claims of Bangladesh, India and Myanmar because of the funnel-like shape of the Bay of Bengal, said an official.

A country is supposed to enjoy its right to fish and other marine resources as well as extraction of mineral resources in exclusive economic zone, an area of 200 nautical miles into an adjacent sea, according to international maritime law.

In the absence of a recognised exclusive economic zone, India and Myanmar recently opposed Bangladeshs offshore block bidding for exploration of oil and gas even within the territorial waters of the country.

The issue of continental shelves in the Bay also came up during the staggered discussions. The United Nations Convention on Law of the Sea allows each country to claim 350 nautical miles as its continental shelf.

The military-controlled interim government initiated to resume negotiations with Delhi and Yangon as its delay in laying its claim to the maritime boundary allowed India and Myanmar to creep into the Bangladesh waters.


http://www.newagebd.com/2008/nov/16/front.html#4


----------



## Raquib

This ones for them who opposed Bangladesh's military ability against Myanmar.


Military analyst says Myanmar Navy can't compete with Bangladesh's

_*The capabilities of the Myanmar Navy may have been over estimated according to a military researcher of a pro-democracy Myanmar group.*_

A Burmese military analyst said Burma's navy could not compete with Bangladesh's if the two countries come to blow over ongoing maritime boundary dispute in the Gulf of Bengal.

*U Htay Aung from research and documentation department of Thailand-based Network for Democracy and Development said the Burmese Navy's weaponry and tactical skills are no match for those of Bangladesh.

"The Burmese government only has a few warships bought from China that break down often even during military exercises," said U Htay Aung.*

"Many Burmese naval ships in Heingyi Island base were also destroyed by Cyclone Nargis," he said


----------



## BanglaBhoot

That is probably why Myanmar moved the dispute from the sea to the borders.


----------



## Raquib

MBI Munshi said:


> That is probably why Myanmar moved the dispute from the sea to the borders.



yea...and thats why i'v always been saying they should have been blown up at their first step that they entered our water illegally. we've shown enough patience. they will never change this attitude doesnt mean our's would be monotonous...!


----------



## Vinod2070

T-Rex said:


> The meeting between Bangladesh and Burma took place in India, isn't that strange ? The meeting should have taken place in China *but suddenly India has become such a buddy of Burma that its leaders went to India to have negotiations with Bangladesh.* If Burma received any wink, it is not from China but from its new found buddy India.



Isn't that strange? Didn't Bangladesh leaders also go to India to have negotiations with Burma? Why Bangladesh became such a buddy of India? 

Oh, the fear of China. Even on the forums people are scared of them. Or may just plain dishonest.


----------



## Raquib

Vinod2070 said:


> Isn't that strange? Didn't Bangladesh leaders also go to India to have negotiations with Burma?



Yes, but thats just only for their(Myanmar) good, not our! you can take the first reply of this page as a proof.
theres no need of negotiation with Burma for they did few days ago. we could have just shoot 'em down as they had broken the international law by entering our territory.


----------



## T-Rex

Vinod2070 said:


> Isn't that strange?Didn't Bangladesh leaders also go to India to have negotiations with Burma?



Why should it be strange for the present BD government to have meetings in India, after all some morons on this forum claim that this govrnment has been hitting the anti-Indian groups for them.



Vinod2070 said:


> Oh, the fear of China. Even on the forums people are scared of them. Or may just plain dishonest.



Absolutely a rubbish statement. When one does not have any reply he resorts to this kind of irrelevant reply. As I said it is most likely that Burma got the wink from India, not from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

T-Rex said:


> Why should it be strange for the present BD government to have meetings in India, after all some morons on this forum claim that this govrnment has been hitting the anti-Indian groups for them.



So are you _accusing_ your government of being pro-India if it is _hitting _some terror groups? 



T-Rex said:


> Absolutely a rubbish statement. When one does not have any reply he resorts to this kind of irrelevant reply. *As I said it is most likely* that Burma got the wink from India, not from China.



Surely you need to prove your assertion to be taken seriously.

Myanmar is obviously under greater Chinese influence than Indian. So Chinese should be the first they would get a wink from.


----------



## Raquib

Vinod2070 said:


> *Myanmar is obviously under greater Chinese influence than Indian.* So Chinese should be the first they would get a wink from.



so, now you agree with it that India is also playing an assisting role behind...

what benefit would China get you think helping Myanmar? In a word, nothing. But, Bangladesh for sure would be backed by China as its China's largest equipment buyer.


----------



## daredevil

Raquib said:


> so, now you agree with it...
> 
> *what benefit would China get you think helping Myanmar?* In a word, nothing. But, Bangladesh for sure would be backed by China as its China's largest equipment buyer.



A lot of natural resources and strategic value vis-a-vis India.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

daredevil said:


> A lot of natural resources and strategic value vis-a-vis India.



Would it not be easier with BD's cooperation to get these resources and strategic assets rather than antagonize an ally and cut itself off or spark an expensive war that could easily escalate involving other countries outside the region.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Day one of sea border talks ends, Dhaka stresses UNCLOS

Dhaka, Nov 16 (bdnews24.com)The first day of a two-day sea border meet with Myanmar ended Sunday in Dhaka, with additional foreign secretary MAK Mahmud reiterating that boundaries must be redrawn according to the UN laws of the sea.

Mahmud told bdnews24.com after the talks ended on day one that Myanmar should not cross the 180 degree north-south line, according to which Bangladesh's sea border was defined in 1974.

He stressed that the maritime boundaries must be drawn through negotiation and according to UNCLOS.

Both Bangladesh and Myanmar are signatories to the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea adopted in 1982.

The two-day technical-level committee talks kicked off Sunday morning at the foreign ministry.

Myanmar deputy minister Maung Myit heads an 11-member delegation while the additional foreign secretary is leading the Bangladesh delegates in the talks.

Foreign secretary M Touhid Hossain, who was in Myanmar recently to resolve a maritime dispute, told bdnews24.com: "The deliberations are a follow-up of the talks already initiated by the two countries to resolve the confusions prevailing over their sea boundaries."

The two nations met earlier this year in April to discuss maritime demarcation after a hiatus of 22 years.

According to an agreement, both countries have committed to forego oil and gas exploration in disputed waters until the boundaries are drawn through negotiations in line with United Nations conventions.

But tension flared between Bangladesh and its southwest neighbour earlier this month as Yangon began oil and gas exploration activities in the Bay of Bengal, some 60 nautical miles south of Saint Martin's Island, an area claimed by both countries.

The dispute was resolved diplomatically after Dhaka sent letters of protest to Yangon and South Korean industrial giant Daewoo requesting them withdraw their installations in the Bay.

bdnews24.com/krc/wz/rah/1922 hours 

Day one of sea border talks ends, Dhaka stresses UNCLOS :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## Goodperson

MBI Munshi said:


> Would it not be easier with BD's cooperation to get these resources and strategic assets rather than antagonize an ally and cut itself off or spark an expensive war that could easily escalate involving other countries outside the region.



If you talk about India's perspective then BD-India cooperation in the energy sector is proposed. Energy Bangla - Bangladesh ? India Energy Trading?

Infact its India who lost to China in Securing Myanmars natural-gas fields here Beijing's use of its veto to keep Myanmar's human-rights record off of the United Nations Security Council agenda secured the deal for them.

Asia Times Online :: Southeast Asia news - China trumps India in Myanmar gas stakes.

You will be able to see only if you remove the lenses of hate while looking at India. 

Now lets discuss about Myanmar and BD please.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Sea talks make 'incremental progress'

Dhaka, Nov 17 (bdnews24.com)The Bangladesh-Myanmar sea boundary delimitation talks ended Monday without any agreement, though some "incremental progress" was made, said a foreign ministry official.

Additional foreign secretary MAK Mahmood, who led the Bangladesh side at the technical-level talks, said Yangon "objected" to Dhaka's call for freezing oil and gas exploration works in the disputed waters until all disputes were settled.

Mahmood termed the meeting "fruitful", nevertheless, saying Myanmar had shifted from her previous stiff position.

He added that the two sides agreed to resume talks at a "convenient time" in Myanmar, in January.

"We have presented a proposal. Myanmar proposed theirs. But we have not been able to reach a consensus in this regard," Mahmood told reporters after the meeting at foreign ministry.

"If we accept their proposal, our sea zone will be locked".

"However, the discussion was fruitful in the sense that some incremental progress has been made. Myanmar has shifted from its previous position," he said.

Mahmood said Dhaka reiterated its call not to carry out oil and gas exploration in the disputed waters in the Bay until the issue of demarcation was resolved.

"But they raised objections. They said the point (where Myanmar explored oil and gas activities) was closer to their coastline," he said.

According to sea boundary act 1974, the disputed waters was inside Bangladesh's territory.

But Yangon makes counter-claim and demands huge portion of waters inside Bangladesh's territory in Bay of Bengal.

Meanwhile, foreign adviser Iftekhar Ahmed Chowdhury told reporters that Bangladesh must protect its sea water.

"Our waters is our's. We want the issue resolved through peaceful means," he told bdnews24.com following his meeting with the visiting Myanmar deputy minister Maung Myint at his office at foreign ministry.

"This is very complex issue. It will not be solved over night. I hope it will be settled in future," he said.

Bangladesh and its reclusive neighbour Myanmar began sea boundary delimitation talks in April this year after a pause of 22 years, with the two countries reaching a consensus that neither of the sides would go for oil and gas exploration in the disputed waters.

But Myanmar, formerly known as Burma and ruled by military junta since 1962, violated the agreement earlier this month, sending vessels to the disputed waters for exploration work carried out by South Korean industrial giant Daewoo.

The area of exploration is claimed by both sides, and a military face off resulted in the Bay.

Foreign secretary Md Touhid Hossain went to Myanmar to defuse the tension. He met deputy minister Maung Myint, in charge of sea boundary delimitation, who agreed to hold talks on Nov 16 and 17.

Daewoo eventually dismantled its rig and Myanmar withdrew in the face of Dhaka's strong diplomatic protests.

A 11-member Myanmar delegation, headed by Maung Myint, arrived in Dhaka Saturday to hold the talks.

bdnews24.com/krc/rah/2109hours 

Sea talks make &#39;incremental progress&#39; :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## Kasrkin

Flintlock said:


> China is providing weapons to both parties, including what seems to be UAVs to Burma.
> 
> That hardly seems mature. You seem to be an expert at turning logic on its head.
> 
> The most obvious conclusion (and correct) conclusion is that India is being the more mature party by acting as the mediator.



Yes ofcourse, India is doing this out of the goodness of their hearts while China is just spurring the both sides on towards war.

I'm sure if India had domestic made battle worthy equipment to offer (and allies to offer them to), they would have sold it as far and wide as they could. China is being prudent by trying not to seem overtly involved, besides given the fact that China has much more influence in both the rival countries as compared to India...there is no reason to suggest why their _subtle_ but significant influence has been anything but constructive. (Besides a few UAVs aren't exactly the most obvious "GO TO WAR NOW" signals around, now are they?)

The conclusion is that China is being prudent and mature, while India is trying to seem so.


----------



## T-Rex

Vinod2070 said:


> So are you _accusing_ your government of being pro-India if it is _hitting _some terror groups?
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you need to prove your assertion to be taken seriously.
> 
> Myanmar is obviously under greater Chinese influence than Indian. So Chinese should be the first they would get a wink from.



Whom I'm accusing is not the point, the point is that one moron claimed that the present BD government was a pro-Indian government and then the moron goes on saying that he finds it strange for this government to have meeting with the Burmese in India, I'm pointing out how the moron makes self-conflicting statements. As for the wink if the moron does not show any proof for his statement why should I.


----------



## T-Rex

Vinod2070 said:


> So are you _accusing_ your government of being pro-India if it is _hitting _some terror groups?
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you need to prove your assertion to be taken seriously.
> 
> Myanmar is obviously under greater Chinese influence than Indian. So Chinese should be the first they would get a wink from.



Whom I'm accusing is not the point, the point is that one moron claimed that the present BD government was a pro-Indian government and then the moron goes on saying that he finds it strange for this government to have meeting with the Burmese in India, I'm pointing out how the moron makes self-conflicting statements. As for the wink if the moron does not show any proof for his statement why should I. Besides, I do not give a damn if those terrorists who kill mothers and infant babies on the border take me seriously or not.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

This is a RAW analysis of the dispute - 

Bangladesh disputes Myanmar explorations in Bay of Bengal

Guest column by Dr. Anand Kumar

The naval forces of Myanmar and Bangladesh came face to face in the Bay of Bengal recently after an oil and gas exploration attempt by Myanmar in a disputed area. Though the tension has been subsequently diffused the crisis is far from over.

The problem started on November 2 when Bangladesh noted that the South Korean Company Daewoo has started exploration work in AD-7 Block. Nearly fifty people using four ships were working in this area, escorted by two Myanmars naval warships. Myanmar had earlier granted rights to this company to do exploration work.

This area in Bay of Bengal is also claimed by Bangladesh. International law allows every country to have and use 200 nautical miles from its coast to the sea. However, this law gives rise to tricky situation as the coasts of India and Bangladesh and Myanmar follow a curve, which implies overlapping of territory. This has led to disagreement on their maritime border. Under the UN Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS), India and Myanmar have to delimit the border and file their claim to the UN on June 29 and May 21 next year while Bangladesh has to do it before July 27, 2011.

Both India and Myanmar have been trying to sort out their border dispute with Bangladesh for a long time. In 2004, the Bangladesh foreign ministry formed a committee with members from Petrobangla, Geological Survey of Bangladesh, the Navy, Spaarso, Inland Water Transport Authority and Surveyor of Bangladesh. The purpose of this committee was to recommend a suitable way to mark the deep-sea territory fulfilling requirements of the UN and as per the law of the sea. However, the committee became dysfunctional within a year and could not produce result expected from it.

Though some high level meetings have taken place between Myanmar and Bangladesh, so far no amicable solution has been found. Myanmar is asking for eco-distance system in East to West boundary while Bangladesh is asking to demarcate in equity basis North to South. Recently, expert delegations of Bangladesh and India also held a three-day meeting after a gap of 28 years to settle unresolved maritime boundary issues. But this talk also could not produce result and hovered around discussing boundary in South Talpatty, an island still in formation, in the Bay of Bengal. The maritime border dispute of Bangladesh with Myanmar and India has not been solved because the Bangladesh government has not given adequate attention to the problem.

During the last meeting Myanmar and Bangladesh agreed that they would not start oil and gas exploration in the disputed area. But Bangladesh has gone ahead and started exploration in area close to Chittagong.

The Bay of Bengal is supposed to be highly rich in hydrocarbon resources. It was proved by the Indian discoveries in the Krishna Godavari Basins and also by massive oil and gas finds in Myanmar. Two main basins in the Bay--Krishna-Godavari and Mahanadi --have shown a potential of nearly 18 billion barrels of oil equivalent gas in place. While official sources quote a figure of 100 trillion cubic feet of gas reserves in the region, unofficial estimates peg the reserves at 200 trillion cubic feet of gas. Myanmar had 21.19 trillion cubic feet of gas reserves, or 0.3 percent of the world's total, while Bangladesh had 13.77 trillion cubic feet, or 0.2 percent, at the end of 2007, according to BP Plc. Most of it is located in the Bay of Bengal.

Bangladesh has recently been facing shortage of gas. The country currently produces 1,750 million cubic feet of gas a day (mmcfd) and faces a shortage of nearly 200 mmcfd in its daily domestic consumption. This situation exists despite the existence of hydrocarbon in Bangladesh. Gas has been discovered in the Commilla, Sylhet and Chittagong area. Generally wherever gas is found oil is also normally present in lower strata provided certain geological conditions prevail. It is expected that the offshore area of Bangladesh may be having reserve of oil.

Early this year Bangladesh divided its sea territory into 28 blocks and auctioned off the area to international oil companies as part of its stepped-up move to end chronic gas shortages. This decision of Bangladesh was protested by both Myanmar and India who have disputes. This decision was also protested by a section of people in Bangladesh who felt that certain vested interests wanted to go ahead with exploration of oil because it was not easy to trade in gas as its liquefaction was costly.

This decision of Bangladesh has not been particularly liked by Myanmar as this resource is a major source of income for the military junta, which had earlier entered into a deal with China to sell gas. It prompted Myanmar to start exploration in the area right away without waiting for the resolution of dispute. Myanmar has discovered seven trillion cubic feet of gas in 2006 close to Bangladesh waters. Myanmar wants to continue this search further. This also led to tension between the two countries.

The initial response of Bangladesh was to send naval ships. Three naval ships of Bangladesh - BNS Abu Bakar, BNS Madhumati and BNS Nirvoy -went to the spot challenging the Myanmars ships but the Myanmar Navy responded by alleging that the Bangladesh Navy ships are trespassing. They also informed the Bangladesh navy that they were acting under instructions from their government.

Bangladesh knows that Myanmar is no pushover, and possibly stronger than it militarily. Hence it also started multi-pronged diplomatic effort. Bangladesh raised the issued with China, a friend of both nations, and also urged Seoul to ask the South Korean-based company hired by Myanmar to stop activities in the disputed waters. The foreign advisor of Bangladesh, Iftekhar Ahmed Chowdhury met Chinese ambassador Zheng Qingdian in Dhaka. After the meeting he hoped that Myanmar would stop activities on the disputed waters. In Beijing Chinese foreign ministry spokesman Qin Gang said, We hope the countries will settle it through equal and friendly negotiations and maintain a stable bilateral relationship." China also promised to contribute in an appropriate manner as their friend.

The weeklong standoff was diffused when Myanmar removed natural-gas exploration equipment from the disputed zone. But Myanmar also stated that the move was technical, as the South Korean company undertaking the exploration work had completed its seismic survey in Block AD-7 and shifted to another offshore block, A-3. The state-run New Light of Myanmar said South Koreas Daewoo International Corp had drilled an exploration well down to the targeted depth in Block AD-7 between October 17 and November 5 and the necessary survey was completed. Most importantly it also stated that "further tasks would be carried out according to the work programme."

Myanmar has claimed that withdrawal was not in response to the request of Bangladesh . Myanmar alleged Bangladesh had ``lawlessly demanded that the drilling should be suspended.'' A senior official from Myanmars military government said they were open to talks, but insisted that oil and gas companies were operating inside their territory and far away from the disputed sea boundary. Myanmar also asserted that the drilling would carry on until it was concluded.' 

Bangladesh Foreign Secretary Touhid Hossain who had a meeting with Myanmar's Deputy Foreign Affairs Minister Maung Myit in the wake of the crisis, stated that it was unclear whether the removal of rig was due to a government order or a ``unilateral decision of the South Korean company.''

Myanmar has also alleged that Bangladesh was acting at the instigation the US. It was hinted by a Myanmar official who said, "The acts of Bangladesh have the signs of instigation by outsidersa US warship is now in Bangladesh doing joint exercises. Bangladesh threatened us with no reason." The US has been one of the severest critiques of military junta in Myanmar. But it has denied any role in the crisis. The American embassy in Dhaka stated that a US Navy salvage ship had arrived in the southeastern Bangladesh port of Chittagong, but said it was there for a salvage and diving operation. It had nothing to do with the Bangladesh-Myanmar dispute and the US ship was nowhere near the disputed waters.

Continuing with their diplomatic effort to resolve the crisis the top leaders of Myanmar and Bangladesh also met in New Delhi on the sidelines of BIMSTEC summit. At the same time, both sides are also building troops on the border. Bangladesh and Myanmar share a 320 km (200 mile) border, partly demarcated by the Naf River. The Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) has even asked people in the bordering area to vacate in case of a flare up. The withdrawal of Myanmar is a temporary one. It has at best provided some time to both sides to solve the issue diplomatically. But in case they fail in this a military flare up is not ruled out. 

Bangladesh disputes Myanmar explorations in Bay of Bengal


----------



## Goodperson

Is RAW aggrieved?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

I dunno you tell me. 

At least you had me laughing for once.


----------



## alexjohn

do you think your country is richer than those nations? lol...poor indians, you all living in third world and there is not much difference between your and there GDP(per capita)


----------



## BanglaBhoot

alexjohn said:


> do you think your country is richer than those nations? lol...poor indians, you all living in third world and there is not much difference between your and there GDP(per capita)



This is your first post on PDF and you pick a topic 3 months old and make a comment like that. Dude get a grip ......


----------



## Raquib

*Tension along Myanmar border*
Star Report

Tension runs high along the Bangladesh-Myanmar borders as the neighbouring country started erecting barbed-wire fences unilaterally on its side of 200-kilometre land borders with Bangladesh, said defence sources.

The neighbouring nation is also mobilising its troops and naval force, sources said.

When contacted, Foreign Secretary Mohammad Towhid confirmed it saying Myanmar started mobilising its forces in the bordering areas since the November incident in the Bay of Bengal.

"The reinforcements are still there but we do not have any information about the construction of fences," Towhid said.

Bangladesh has no problem if Myanmar erects fences on their territory, he said adding, "It will curb smuggling and illegal trespassing."

Myanmar initiated erecting barbed-wire fences along its borders with Bangladesh since last November when its naval ships intruded into Bangladesh's maritime boundary. But the construction of the fences became visible recently.

Sources said an airport in Myanmar's Sitwa, close to Bangladesh border, is being revamped through construction of long runways.

Myanmar has also mobilised a number of China-made naval ships close to its maritime boundary with Bangladesh.

Defence sources said they have information that the Myanmarese military rulers were unhappy that the country in early November had to withdraw an oil and gas-drilling rig from Bangladesh's maritime boundary which they claimed as theirs.

The rig was owned and operated by a South Korean company.

The then Bangladesh caretaker government tackled the situation requesting South Korea to call back its drilling rig. Later, Myanmar withdrew its vessels reluctantly.

Since then Myanmar has kept its soldiers on high alert alongside Bangladesh border while Bangladesh also put its troops on alert for some time.

Sources said Myanmarese soldiers recently erected barbed-wire fences at Kyin Chaung village in Northern Maungdau of Rakhine State in Myanmar's westernmost part. Four cargo ships carrying barbed wires from Maungadau port reached Kyin Gan Bin Jetty on Monday.

They are being taken from the jetty to Nasaka Areas 1 and 2 with a plan to fence the areas from Maungdau to Paletwa, a triangle point on Bangladesh-Myanmar-India border, sources said.

"As tension mounts, smuggling in the bordering areas stopped totally," said a source.

"A Myanmarese drilling rig was positioned close to Bangladesh maritime boundary the day before yesterday. But it did not enter our waters," he added.

The government has already been informed about the prevailing situation but no specific instructions were given to the army, navy or air force.

The Daily Star - Details News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

Are they trying to scare the daylights lights out of us, or they just wanting for a knuckle sand-witch??


----------



## Raquib

Guys check this out and realize the Burmese are an inch closer to commit suicide...





Raquib said:


> Military analyst says Myanmar Navy can't compete with Bangladesh's
> 
> *The capabilities of the Myanmar Navy may have been over estimated according to a military researcher of a pro-democracy Myanmar group.*
> 
> A Burmese military analyst said Burma's navy could not compete with Bangladesh's if the two countries come to blow over ongoing maritime boundary dispute in the Gulf of Bengal.
> 
> *U Htay Aung from research and documentation department of Thailand-based Network for Democracy and Development said the Burmese Navy's weaponry and tactical skills are no match for those of Bangladesh.
> 
> "The Burmese government only has a few warships bought from China that break down often even during military exercises," said U Htay Aung.*
> 
> "Many Burmese naval ships in Heingyi Island base were also destroyed by Cyclone Nargis," he said


----------



## HK-47

knuckle sandwitch?They are very powerful even the Chinese did not back us up,they got strong support from the Chinese as well the Indians.They have a strong military.

any information on the 24th Infantry Division of the Army?


----------



## Raquib

HK-47 said:


> knuckle sandwitch?They are very powerful even the Chinese did not back us up,they got strong support from the Chinese as well the Indians.They have a strong military.
> 
> any information on the 24th Infantry Division of the Army?



I'd be glad if you'd read the third post of this thread posted by me...


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Myanmar attacks BD then the US will back us up. Myanmar could not be so stupid.


----------



## Kharian_Beast

Bangladesh should build an electric fence on its side and landmine key crossing points. No one should have to take stress from Burma, the genocidal experts of the region. 



> Persecution of Muslims in Myanmar
> Further information: Persecution of Muslims in Myanmar
> 
> The first Muslim recorded in Burmese history
> 
> The first Muslim documented in Burmese history (recorded in Hmannan Yazawin or Glass Palace Chronicle) was Byat Wi during the Mon, Thaton King's reign. (It was at about 1050 AD). He was killed not because he was a Muslim but because the king was worried about of his strength.[24]
> 
> Shwe Byin brothers Martyred
> 
> The second two persons killed later were his nephews. The two sons of his brother Byat Ta, known as the Shwe Byin brothers. These children were executed because they refused to obey the forced labour order of the king, and may be also because of their religious belief.[3] But it is sure that they were killed not because they were Muslims nor because they failed to contribute to the building of the pagoda but because the king or people walking in the corridors of powers in the royal court were worried of their popularity and skills. It was clearly recorded in the Glass Palace Chronicle of the Kings of Burma that they were not trusted any more.[27]
> 
> Assassination of Nga Yaman Kan
> 
> Rahman Khan (Nga Yaman Kan) was another Muslim killed for political reason, because of treason to his own king and clearly not a religious persecution. It was during wartime, the famous national hero, King Kyansittha sent a hunter as a sniper to assassinate him.[3][77]
> 
> Massacre in Arakan
> 
> Another mass killings of Muslims in Arakan may be not for the religion but likely to be due to politics and greed only. Shah Shuja&#8217; was the second son of the Mogul Emperor Shah Jahan who built the famous Taj Mahal of India. Shah Shuja&#8217; lost to his brother and fled with his family and army in to Arakan. Sandathudama (1652-1687 AD), the Arakan King accepted and allowed him to settle there. He wanted to continue to buy ships to go to Mecca and was willing to pay with silver and gold. But the Arakan king asked for his daughter and also became greedy to get all the wealth. At last after an alleged unsuccessful attempt of rebellion the sultan and all his followers were killed. All men seen with beards, the symbol of Islam, were beheaded not because they were Muslims but just easily identified from others from these features. Women were put into prison and let them die with hunger. Therefore that massacre was targeted at Muslim refugees from India not because of their religion, Islam, but for economic or political reasons.[78][45][79][80][81][82]
> 
> Muslims under Bayintnaung
> 
> Muslims served under Burmese king Bayintnaung (1550-1589 AD).[13] In 1559 AD after conquering Bago (Pegu) he prohibited the Muslims from doing halal (killing by cutting the throat under the name of Allah) of goats and chicken. He was religiously intolerant and had forced some of his subjects to listen to Buddhist sermons and some were even said to be converted by force. He also disallowed the Edil Adha, Kurbani sacrifice of cattle.[13]
> 
> Muslims under Alaungpaya
> 
> King Alaungpaya (1752-1760) prohibited Muslims to do halal on cattle.[13]
> 
> Bodawpaya
> 
> King Bodawpaya (1782-1819) arrested four famous Myanmar Muslims Moulvis (Imams) from Myedu and killed them in Ava, capital after they refused to eat pork.[83] According to the Myedu Muslims and Myanmar Muslims version there were seven dark days after that execution and the king later apologized and recognized them as saints.[84]
> 
> [edit] Racial and religious Riots
> 
> Under British Imperialism
> 
> Imperialism gives birth to its own antithesis, the movement for national liberation among the colonial countries and the social revolutionary movement of the working-class. Communalism is a phenomenon hitherto unknown to Burma. Burmans are known abroad as hospitable people and as such, they are friendly to foreigners, especially to Indians to whose country Burma owes her cultural heritage. Racial hatred against Indians was a thing unheard of in Burma. Prior to 1930, Indians had even taken part in the movement for political independence. The Burmans on their part, also had demonstrated their solidarity with the Indian struggle for freedom. Dhobama Asi-Ayone, a nationalist organisation with socialist tendencies, the vanguard of the anti-imperialist struggle in Burma, have made various attempts to bring the two communities together. Dhobama Asi-Ayone has widened its scope by including the Indian masses. In all the workers&#8217; struggles under the leadership of Dhobama Asi-Ayone, the Indian workers are fighting side by side with their Burmese comrades. Imperialism could not tolerate the growing solidarity of the Indians and the Burmans.[85]
> 
> Anti Indian and anti Muslim sentiments started during British rule
> 
> Anti Indian sentiments started after the First World War during the British rule.[86] In Burma there were half million Muslims in 1921. More than half of Indians were Indian Muslims.[87] Although Myanmar Muslims are different from the Indian Muslims and Indian Myanmar Muslims, Burmese Buddhists put them together even mixed with Hindu Indians, and called them Kala.[88]
> 
> The root of this hatred was[88][89]
> 
> 1. Difference in religion.
> 2. Basic anti foreigner feelings.
> 3. Low standard of living of the recent migrants.
> 4. Recent migrants willingness to do Dirty, Difficult and Dangerous jobs.
> 5. Indians bought the Burmese lands especially Chittiers.
> 6. Indians had already filled up and monopolized the government services when the Burmese were later ready for those jobs.
> 7. Professional competition.
> 8. World economic recession of 1930 aggravated the competition for the reduced economic pie.
> 
> 1930 anti-Indian riot
> 
> In 1930 there was an anti-Indian riot in Burma under British rule.
> 
> The problem started in Yangon port, because of the irresponsible action of the British firm of Stevedores. It had employed hundreds of Indian labourers. While those Indians were on strike, that firm had employed the Burmese workers just to break the strike. So the Indians had to give in and ended the strike. Next morning when the Burmese workers came and reported for work they were told by the British firm that their service was no longer needed. Some of the Indian workers who were angry because they had to end the strike at failure because of these Burmese workers laughed at them. Some Burmese workers were angry and started the fight and Indians retaliated. It grew rapidly into anti Indian (including anti Muslims) riots. Even within the first half-hour at least two hundred Indians were massacred and flung into the river. Authorities ordered the police to fire upon any assembly of five or more who refused to lay down the arms, under Section 144 of the Criminal Procedure Code. That was a black day of 26 May. Within two days it spread to the whole country and no one knew the exact causality.[88]
> 
> Anti Muslim riot in 1938
> 
> There was another anti Muslim riot in 1938, while still under British rule. The real basic hidden agenda was aimed at the British Government, but the Burmese dared not show this openly. The growing Nationalistic sentiments fanned by the local media disguised as anti Muslim to avoid the early detection and notice was followed by the full blown force of mighty British government machinery. Throughout the Burmese struggles against British rule, all the political issues, movements, meetings, demonstrations, riots, rebellions and even the revolutions were instigated, inspired, influenced and led by newspapers.[90][91]
> 
> Burma for Burmese Campaign
> 
> Burmese started the Burma for Burmese only Campaign, then marched to the Muslim (Surti) Bazaar.[92] While the Indian Police broke the violent demonstration, three monks were hurt. Burmese newspapers used the pictures of Indian police attacking the Buddhist monks to further incite the spread of riots.[93] Muslim properties: shops, houses and mosques were looted, destroyed and burnt to ashes. They assaulted and even massacred the Muslims. It spread to all over Burma and recorded that 113 mosques were damaged.[94]
> 
> British Official White Paper
> 
> This paragraph's basic facts are taken from Maurice Collis' "Trials in Burma". He was the judge in Rangoon, who eyewitnessed the riots and wrote his book based on the British Official White Paper given by, The Simon Commission. (The Royal Statutory Commission, appointed according to the Law of the Government of India in 1919, The Montague-Chelmsford Law.)[88]
> 
> The Inquiry Committee by British
> 
> On 22 September 1938, the British Governor set up the Inquiry Committee.[95] They found out that the real cause was the discontent in the government regarding the deterioration in sociopolitical and economic conditions of Burmans.[95] The book was used as an inciting factor by the irresponsible Burmese newspapers.[95] They used the anti Muslim propaganda as a disguise to cover up for the political struggle to gain independence. So the Buddhists used the Muslims as a scapegoat, for the first time, to fight against the British.
> 
> The Simon Commission (The Royal Statutory Commission, appointed according to the Law of the Government of India, 1919, The Montague-Chelmsford Law) to inquire the effects of the Dyarchy system of ruling Burma, had recommended that special places be assigned to the Myanmar Muslims in the Legislative Council.
> 
> It recommended that full rights of citizenship should be guaranteed to all the minorities: the right of free worship, the right to follow their own customs, the right to own property and to receive a share of the public revenues for the maintenance of their own educational and charitable institutions. It recommended Home Rule or independent government separate from India or the status of dominion.
> 
> But the British Government refused to accept all those recommended except the separation, at the round table committee on India held in London in 1930.
> 
> Muslims under U Nu
> 
> AFPFL expelled Burma Muslim Congress[96]
> 
> The BMC, Burma Muslim Congress was founded almost at the same time with the AFPFL, Anti-Fascist Peoples&#8217; Freedom Party of General Aung San and U Nu before World War Two.[97]
> 
> Prime Minister U Nu, just few months after independence of Burma, requested the Burma Muslim Congress to resign its membership from AFPFL. In response to that U Khin Maung Lat, the new President of BMC decided to discontinue the Islamic Religious activities of the BMC and rejoined the AFPFL. U Nu removed the Burma Muslim Congress from AFPFL on 30 September 1956. BMC was asked to dissolve since 1955. Later U Nu decreed Buddhism as the state religion of Burma against the will of the ethnic minorities and various religious organizations including Myanmar Muslims.
> 
> Muslims under General Ne Win
> 
> When General Ne Win swept to power on a wave of nationalism in 1962, the status of Muslims changed for the worse. Muslims were expelled from the army and were rapidly marginalized[5]. The generic racist slur of "kala" (black) used against perceived "foreigners" has especially negative connotations when referring to Burmese Muslims.[6]
> 
> The dictatorial government, which operates a pervasive internal security apparatus, generally infiltrates or monitors the meetings and activities of virtually all organizations, including religious organizations.[7] Accusations of "terrorism" are made against Muslim organizations such as the All Burma Muslim Union.[8] [9] Many Muslims have joined armed resistance groups who are fighting for greater freedoms in Myanmar.[10]
> 
> Bertil Lintner predicted the 1988 Anti-Muslim riot
> 
> Being familiar with the above usual maneuver, adopted by the Burma Military Government, Bertil Lintner, famous Swedish journalist expert on Burma, was certain that the economic failure and political dissent would be covered up by inciting anti-Muslim racial riots. The premonitions and predictions he made made since 17th. of April 1988 in the Bangkok Post, really came true within a couple of months&#8217; time.[98] Myanmar Government agents managed successfully to incite the anti-Muslim riots in Taung Gyi and Prome, the native town of Ne Win. Hundreds of Muslims were killed, especially in Prome. Properties of Muslims were looted or were put to the torch. Houses, shops, mosques, Muslim religious schools and even the Muslim orphanage were destroyed in those areas. The Military Intelligence chief Brigadier General Tin Oo surreptitiously launched an anti-Muslim campaign in Min Doan and Kyone Doe but that attempt fizzled out and failed to create widespread community riots in the country. After that some of the Muslim victims fled to the east near the Burma Thailand border and formed a group of Muslim freedom fighters who vowed to fight against the central Burmese Government.[98]
> 
> Anti-Muslim Riots in Yangon, former capital (1997)
> 
> During the time of haj in 1997 between Buddhists and Muslims created the attack from the Military Junta Government. The Government soldiers were described as Buddhist monks and using the Municipal track, then they traveled into Yangon city. They were trying to destroy those Mosque which is less Islamic people are living around. They had successfully destroyed the Mosques from Pazondaung Townships and Allon Townships. During the time they were destroying the Mosques in Pazondaung Townships, the Military soldiers were blocking all driveways and walkways into the Townships and protected those soldiers described as Buddhist monks.
> 
> Anti-Muslim Riots in Mandalay (1997)
> 
> The racial tension in March 1997 between Buddhists and Muslims and the attack on Muslim properties was apparently masterminded by the ruling regime in Burma. The bronze Buddha statue in the Maha Myatmuni pagoda, originally from the Arakan, brought to Mandalay by King Bodawpaya in 1784 AD was renovated by the authorities. The Mahamyat Muni statue was broken open, leaving a gaping hole in the statue, and it was generally presumed that the regime was searching for the Padamya Myetshin, a legendary ruby that ensures victory in war to those who possess it.[99]
> 
> On 16 March 1997 beginning at about 3:30 p.m., a mob of about 1,000-1,500 Buddhist monks and others shouted anti-Muslim slogans without provocation of any kind on the part of the Muslims. They targeted the mosques first for attack, followed by Muslim shop-houses and transportation vehicles in the vicinity of mosques, damaging, destroying, looting, and trampling, burning the religious books, and committing acts of sacrilege. The area where the acts of damage, destruction, and lootings committed in Kaingdan, Mandalay.[100]The unrest in Mandalay allegedly began after reports of an attempted rape of a girl by Muslim men. At least three people have been killed and around 100 monks arrested.[101]
> 
> Anti-Muslim Riots in Taungoo(2001)
> 
> In 2001,Myo Pyauk Hmar Soe Kyauk Hla Tai (or) The Fear of Losing One's Race and many other anti-Muslim pamphlets were widely distributed by monks. Distribution of the pamphlets was also facilitated by the Union of Solidarity and Development Association (USDA). The USDA is the civilian support wing of the military regime.[102] Many Muslims feel that this exacerbated the anti-Muslim feelings that had been provoked by the destruction in Bamiyan, Afghanistan.[103] The above anti-Buddhist actions of the Taliban in Afghanistan (the destruction of the Buddhas of Bamiyan) was used as a pretext to commit violence against Muslims in Myanmar by Buddhist mobs. Human Rights Watch reports that there was mounting tension between the Buddhist and Muslim communities in Taungoo for weeks before it erupted into violence in the middle of May 2001. Buddhist monks demanded that the Hantha Mosque in Taungoo be destroyed in "retaliation" for the destruction of the Buddhas of Bamiyan.[11] Mobs of Buddhists, led by monks, vandalized Muslim-owned businesses and property and attacked and killed Muslims in Muslim communities.[104]Buddhist monks demanded that the ancient Hantha Mosque in Taungoo be destroyed in retaliation for the destruction in Bamiyan.[103] On May, 18, however, Han Tha mosque and Taungoo Railway station mosque were razed to ground by bulldozers owned by the SPDC junta.[103] On May, 15, 2001, anti-Muslim riots broke out in Taungoo, Pegu division, resulting in the deaths of about 200 Muslims, in the destruction of 11 mosques and setting ablaze of over 400 houses. On May 15, the first day of the anti-Muslim uprisings, about 20 Muslims who were praying in the Han Tha mosque were killed and some were beaten to death by the pro-junta forces. On May, 17, 2001, Lt. General Win Myint, Secretary No. 3 of the SPDC and deputy Home and Religious minister arrived and curfew was imposed there in Taungoo. All communication lines were disconnected.[105]The mosques in Taungoo remained closed as of May 2002. Muslims have been forced to worship in their homes. Local Muslim leaders complain that they are still harassed. After the violence, many local Muslims moved away from Taungoo to other nearby towns and as far away as Yangon. After two days of violence the military stepped in and the violence immediately ended.[103] There also were reports that local government authorities alerted Muslim elders in advance of the attacks and warned them not to retaliate to avoid escalating the violence. While the details of how the attacks began and who carried them out were unclear by year's end, the violence significantly heightened tensions between the Buddhist and Muslim communities.[106]
> 
> Anti-Muslim Riots in Sittwe (2001)
> 
> There is constant tension between Buddhists and Muslims in Sittwe. The resentments are deeply rooted, and result from both communities feeling that they are under siege from the other. The violence in February 2001 flared up after an incident in which seven young monks refused to pay a Muslim stall holder for cakes they had just eaten. The Muslim seller, a woman, retaliated by beating one of the novices, said a Muslim eyewitness. Several more senior monks then came to protest and a brawl ensued, he said. One of the monks was hit over the head by the Muslim seller&#8217;s husband and started to bleed. Riots then broke out. A full-scale riot erupted after dusk and carried on for several hours. Buddhists poured gasoline on Muslim homes and properties and set them alight. More than thirty homes and a Muslim guesthouse were burned down. Police and soldiers reportedly stood by and did nothing to stop the violence initially. There are no reliable estimates of the death toll or the number of injuries. More than twenty died according to some Muslim activists. The fighting took place in the predominantly Muslim part of town and so it was predominantly Muslim property that was damaged.



Islam in Burma - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bull

Myanmar is under military embargo, with limited resources how much can they add on. They might have enough foot soldiers, but assets i dont think so. 

Myanmar would be inviting trouble by attacking Bangladesh which is a democratic country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raquib

Bull said:


> Myanmar is under military embargo, with limited resources how much can they add on. They might have enough foot soldiers, but assets i dont think so.
> 
> Myanmar would be inviting trouble by attacking Bangladesh which is a democratic country.



I agree with you in this point.


----------



## TopCat

HK-47 said:


> knuckle sandwitch?They are very powerful even the Chinese did not back us up,they got strong support from the Chinese as well the Indians.They have a strong military.
> 
> any information on the 24th Infantry Division of the Army?



Nah... Burmese has to fight with BD on separatist owned territory(assuming BD army enters Burma the very first day). Even the Rohiyngya will kill them in open if there were a fight with BD. 
India will always chickened out (USA will be on the back of their head!!!!), but China will try contain the situation.


----------



## leonblack08

They have chosen the right time if they really wish to attack.But we should not underestimate Myanmar's capabilities,they probably buys their military hardware from China and most important from black market.Their defence expenditure is more than Bangladesh,though most of it goes into the pockets of their generals.

Myanmar had started to train its sailors again extensively after last years stand off.So saying they are weak after cyclone Nargis is not wise.
We can't afford an war,but if they attack us we will have no choice.USA would be more than happy to help us I believe,for its own interest.
China will remain silent,probably will sell arms to both parties like Iraq-Iran war.But they can help us if there are talks with Junta.


----------



## leonblack08

Raquib said:


> Guys check this out and realize the Burmese are an inch closer to commit suicide...




You people know the term "hustler"?Its a slang for people who hides his abilities and raises the stakes in games,and then pulls it off.
The article could be fake,I mean untrue.The reason is to give Bangladesh a surprise during war,as we will be underestimating their capabilities.So better leave these things on the Intelligence guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

*BDR stays alert on Myanmar border*
*Frontier people panicked by troops build-up*
Staff Correspondent

Bangladesh border guards stay alert on Myanmar-Bangladesh borders following the neighbouring country's move to erect barbed-wire fences on its side of 200-kilometre land borders with Bangladesh.

*"We are aware of the matter. Everything remains normal,"* Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) Director General Brig Gen Moinul Islam told The Daily Star yesterday.

He ruled out the rumour that no senior BDR official is on the borders and said there was nothing to panic for the people living on Bangladesh side.
*
Foreign Secretary Touhid Hossain told The Daily Star on Monday that Bangladesh has no problem if Myanmar erects fences on its territory.*

*Our Bandarban correspondent reports: People living in the bordering areas got panicked following deployment of huge number of Myanmar troops along the Bangladesh-Myanmar border.*

Of the 200-kilometre border between the two countries, 173 km is along Bandarban. There are 11 border outposts in Naikkhangchhari upazila and eight in Thanchi upazila.

Earlier, initiatives were taken to increase the number of BOPs on Bangladesh side but it was not materialised.

When contacted, acting Bandarban Deputy Commissioner Satyajit Karmakar said the situation in bordering areas remain completely normal.

Dochhari Union Parishad (UP) Chairman Habibullah Khan told The Daily Star over telephone that although the BDR members have been put on alert, no high official of the paramilitary force was there since the February 25-26 mutiny at the BDR headquarters.

Dipak Barua, UP chairman of Ghumdhum Ghat, close to the Myanmar border, said they failed to find any BDR official to enquire about the border situation.

He said assistant police super of Lama Circle in Bandarban sometimes comes there to supervise the BDR men.

The Daily Star - Details News

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

BDR men have one chance to improve their reputation now.Its ironic that we are relying on them again as our first line of defence.


----------



## HK-47

> Myanmar is under military embargo, with limited resources how much can they add on. They might have enough foot soldiers, but assets i dont think so.
> 
> Myanmar would be inviting trouble by attacking Bangladesh which is a democratic country.


well yes I think us being a democracy is a plus point.Plus Hasina's in the seat,who apart from renaming some stuff after her father,has been making some liberal changes.Politically yes we have an advantage.
But militarily I am not sure.Arms embargo don't work usually you know.and they have trained with IDF air force units I read somewhere.



> We can't afford an war,but if they attack us we will have no choice.USA would be more than happy to help us I believe,for its own interest.
> China will remain silent,probably will sell arms to both parties like Iraq-Iran war.But they can help us if there are talks with Junta.


when **** hits the fan only then we will find out what's the reality,I mean who will help us.I concur with you.Underestimating anyone is stupid.

On the Other hand if they are just erecting fences inside their territory they are most welcome.We should do our own now it's becoming absolutely imperative.


----------



## leonblack08

HK-47 said:


> when **** hits the fan only then we will find out what's the reality,I mean who will help us.I concur with you.Underestimating anyone is stupid.
> 
> On the Other hand if they are just erecting fences inside their territory they are most welcome.We should do our own now it's becoming absolutely imperative.



Well for now they seem to be doing exactly that and we don't have any problem with it.But bringing their navy close to border is suspicious,probably another attempt to intrude our territory.Our troops are on high alert for that.


----------



## TopCat

Why not send couple of missile boad with C-802??? we can even hit Rangoon with them ...


----------



## idune

This lastest move actually does not pose any real threat but designed to intimidate and distract Bangladesh defense forces. I would ask folks here to look deeper you will get the clue.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Myanmar moving to fence border*

Dipu Moni keeps mum on barbed-wire fencing of border by Myanmar

bdnews24.com, Dhaka

Defying a bilateral accord, Myanmar has started fencing along the Bangladesh border, according to government officials in Dhaka.
The officials say some 200 "troops" have also been stationed just on the other side of the demarcation line.

"Officials of the coast guard and the deputy commissioner of Cox's Bazar have told me that a new contingent of troops has mobilised across the Naaf river," home secretary Abdus Sobhan Sikder told bdnews24.com Monday night.

"But this is nothing serious," he added. According to a bilateral agreement, neither Bangladesh nor Myanmar can fence along the border or mobilise troops along the line without cause. On Mar 15, according to the Bangladesh officials, , Myanmar's border force Na Sa Ka began deploying necessary equipment for fencing in the village Kyin Gun just across the bordering river Naaf.

"We have gathered they will construct a fence along Maungdaw township to Paletwa township," one senior official told bdnews24.com Monday. The official insisted he not be named.

A foreign ministry official claimed that the Myanmar ambassador in Dhaka met the foreign secretary at his office and informed the latter of the fencing plan last week. The foreign secretary, Md Touhid Hossain, denied having discussed any such thing with the Yangon diplomat.

"We talked about the Rohingya problem," Touhid Hossain told bdnews24.com Monday night. "He did not tell me anything about fencing."

UNB adds:

Foreign Minister Dipu Moni preferred to keep mum on the reported barbed-wire fencing along Bangladesh border by Myanmar with the backing of its troops.

"I don't like to give any opinionWe'll firm up our stance considering the situation," he told reporters Tuesday at the Foreign Ministry when her comments were sought on the reported border fencing and mobilization of troops by Myanmar.

Asked whether the government is concerned over the situation along the Bangladesh-Myanmar border, she said if any situation of concern takes place along the country's frontier, "we will be concerned".

UNB Cox's Bazar correspondent Tofael Ahmed on Tuesday reported that the Myanmar authorities with the support of their border-force Nasaka and the army kept erecting fences on their territory along the Bangladesh border for the last two days.

Sources on the Myanmar side said the barbed-wire fencing is designed to stop acts of sabotage in Myanmar by Myanmar insurgent groups operating from Bangladesh territories, an allegation always denied by the Bangladesh government.

The sources said the fencing was also aimed at halting the smuggling of prawn cultivated on the Myanmar side.

In another development, the Myanmar authorities are trying to construct a dam on the Dabfari Khal on the Myanmar side opposite to Ulubunia frontier in Hoaikong union of Teknaf upazila. In 2001, they also made a similar attempt but later retreated in the face of stiff protest by BDR personnel. Teknaf OC Jamal Uddin Chowdhury said BDR patrol has been strengthened in the area.

leading news


----------



## third eye

They seem to be only erectiong a fence on their side so far .

It that a problem ?


----------



## idune

Just a clue,




> *Dhaka-Delhi maritime boundary talks begin today
> *
> 
> Dhaka and Delhi are scheduled to sit for a two-day meeting in the Indian capital from March 17 to discuss maritime delimitation.
> 
> The two neighbours are yet to resolve their overlapping claims over exclusive economic zone for extraction of marine resources in the Bay of Bengal.
> 
> http://www.newagebd.com/2009/mar/17/front.html#13


----------



## third eye

idune said:


> Just a clue,



Is there a diff between a maritime & land boundry ? Are there any disputed areas between Burma / BD ?

If not then what is the prob if Burma fences ?


----------



## leonblack08

third eye said:


> They seem to be only erectiong a fence on their side so far .
> 
> It that a problem ?



That's not a problem,but they also mobilised navy ships,that's something to worry about.


----------



## khaled_m_ali

Deleted...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

leonblack08 said:


> That's not a problem,but they also mobilised navy ships,that's something to worry about.



Ships etc are mere postulating. They are possibly smarting after they had to back down last time.


----------



## PeacefulIndian

Sorry for my ignorance - 
What is exactly the problem that is causing tensions between BD & Myanmar? I mean, whats the central issue for which both countries can have a war?


----------



## Raquib

leonblack08 said:


> You people know the term "hustler"?Its a slang for people who hides his abilities and raises the stakes in games,and then pulls it off.
> The article could be fake,I mean untrue.The reason is to give Bangladesh a surprise during war,as we will be underestimating their capabilities.So better leave these things on the Intelligence guys.



Bro, we're not also disclosing everything we have, do we?? My uncle is in service with the BN(Lieut. Commander) and he confidently says that Bangladesh Navy even has the capability to completely destroy the Myanmar Navy(note that I'm not talking about the land forces). He also mentioned several reasons behind this. And we're gonna acquire subs by 2012... so, whos gonna stop us??


----------



## spsk

PeacefulIndian said:


> Sorry for my ignorance -
> What is exactly the problem that is causing tensions between BD & Myanmar? I mean, whats the central issue for which both countries can have a war?



I too would like to know,Is there any tension between these two countries . I never heard anything of it , Guy please share if you have any info


----------



## leonblack08

Raquib said:


> Bro, we're not also disclosing everything we have, do we?? My uncle is in service with the BN(Lieut. Commander) and he confidently says that Bangladesh Navy even has the capability to completely destroy the Myanmar Navy(note that I'm not talking about the land forces). He also mentioned several reasons behind this. And we're gonna acquire subs by 2012... so, whos gonna stop us??



Still don't be over confident bro

Alhamdulillah its good to hear what your uncle said.

Their land force is almost around 400000,which is almost 3 times than Bangladesh army.But I think we will find lot of demoralised soldiers there,could be possible.After all they are used to kill innocent civilians but our army is used to protect our civilians.Just my thought,might not be true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

psugumar said:


> I too would like to know,Is there any tension between these two countries . I never heard anything of it , Guy please share if you have any info



Last year Myanmar entered well inside Bangladesh territory to explore gas.There was a naval stand off which was solved diplomatically with help from China.

Now,Burmese forces started to mobilise their troops on BD-Burma border,also their navy is brought near the border>which naturally causes tension.


Going back almost 20 years ago,both the countries almost went to war when lakhs of Rohingya muslims were persecuted in Burma and they fled to Bangladesh.Still we have these refugees,who are suffering.

And the border skirmishes are common.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

PeacefulIndian said:


> whats the central issue for which both countries can have a war?



The central issue is territory.The same problem we are having with India.Parts of Bay of Bengal,supposedly rich with gas and oil.
Probably there will not be a war,but you really can not trust the Burmeses Junta,can you?They are too unpredictable.
Its probably another stand off,show of strength.That's all.


----------



## Bull

The main difference is that, BD soldiers would be fighting for their country while they wopuld be fighting for a paycheck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

*Threads merged.*


----------



## HK-47

> Last year Myanmar entered well inside Bangladesh territory to explore gas.There was a naval stand off which was solved diplomatically with help from China.


China did not help us.The South Koreans did ,one of their companies was involved in the sea bed drilling.



> In another development, *the Myanmar authorities are trying to construct a dam on the Dabfari Khal on the Myanmar side opposite to Ulubunia frontier in Hoaikong union of Teknaf upazila.* In 2001, they also made a similar attempt but later retreated in the face of stiff protest by BDR personnel. Teknaf OC Jamal Uddin Chowdhury said BDR patrol has been strengthened in the area.


what dam is this?Can anybody explain the importance of this dam?why did the BDr stop them?
and they have taken lots of our fishermen prisoners,if our naval forces are stronger than theirs how is it possible?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Border with Myanmar calm: Hasan Mahmud*

State Minister for Foreign Affairs Hasan Mahmud Wednesday claimed Bangladesh's frontier with Myanmar remained clam and border trade between the two neighbours continued normally, dispelling fear about troop buildups on the other side.  UNB

Border with Myanmar calm: Hasan Mahmud


----------



## Raquib

*Border tense over Myanmars 
fencing move *
Staff Correspondent 
Myanmar has reinforced its border forces with additional troops after unilaterally starting construction of a barbed-wire fence on the border, indicating fresh tension after the stand-off in the Bay of Bengal between the two next-door neighbours in November.
The foreign minister, Dipu Moni, refused to comment on the reported barbed-wire fencing along the border by Myanmar with the backing of its troops.
I do not like to voice any opinion now. We will firm up our stance after considering the situation, she told reporters on Tuesday at her office when she was asked to comment on the governments position on the latest development along the Bangladesh-Myanmar border.
Even foreign secretary Md Touhid Hossain and home secretary Abdus Sobhan Sikder told New Age that they had not received any information about Myanmars move to erect a fence along border.
The newly appointed home secretary, Abdus Sobhan Sikder, said that the Coast Guard and the deputy commissioner of Coxs Bazar had told him that a new contingent of troops had been mobilised across the Naaf River, and Myanmar was starting construction of infrastructure for them, not erecting a fence.
After hearing that the military regime of Yangon has mobilised more border guards and stockpiled materials for erecting the fence, the government ordered the Bangladesh Rifles to remain alert along the 200km border with Myanmar.
Quoting an unnamed BDR official in Teknaf, New Ages correspondent from Rangamati reported that jawans of the Bangladesh Rifles have been put on high alert with an additional number of forces.
We have deployed additional forces and ordered them to remain alert. We have been monitoring the situation and are apprising the higher authorities of the latest developments. Myanmar has deployed additional forces from Akiyab to Ghumdhum and stocked the necessary materials at different points to build the fence on the border, an official of the 42nd Battalion of the Bangladesh Rifles, stationed at Teknaf, told the correspondent on Tuesday evening.
Myanmar started deploying additional forces and stocking materials to fence the frontier that stretches from Nainkhiongchhari upazila of Bandarban hill district since March 14 without the consent of Bangladesh, which is a violation of the bilateral accord, observed an official of 15th Battalion of the BDR, which is stationed there. We are ready, alert and vigilant and have gathered additional forces as Nasaka is trying to build a fence inside their territory, added the official.
An official of the foreign ministry told this correspondent that Myanmar reinforced its border since the stand-off in the Bay of Bengal in November when Myanmar intruded into Bangladeshs territorial waters for exploration of oil and gas.
But the ministry did not have any information about the construction of a fence along Bangladesh border.
The foreign ministry official hinted that Bangladesh has no objection to the barbed-wire fence if it is built solely on Myanmars territory, since it would curb smuggling and illegal trespassing. 

http://www.newagebd.com/2009/mar/18/front.html#5


----------



## TopCat

Burmese already sent their claim of Maritime boundary to UN drawing their own map. This is just another show of arrogance and stupidity. Now they are trying to show off some of their strength as they said that BD insulted them by kicking them out of their water. Those military junta does not even know what insult means. 
They should remember 1978 when BD army took over their significant amount of land, when we did not even have any army.


----------



## leonblack08

HK-47 said:


> China did not help us.The South Koreans did ,one of their companies was involved in the sea bed drilling.
> 
> 
> what dam is this?Can anybody explain the importance of this dam?why did the BDr stop them?
> and they have taken lots of our fishermen prisoners,if our naval forces are stronger than theirs how is it possible?



Well as far as I knew China wasacting like a moderator.

That's possible because Bangladesh Navy is not US navy,it can't petrol its territory completely,there are gaps.


----------



## TopCat

Just see this funny story... 
The Daily Ittefaq - March 22, 2009

Here what it says that, those burmese soldiers flee to BD as they lost their magzine. They felt safer in BD than their superiors.. Hahahahahahah


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> Just see this funny story...
> The Daily Ittefaq - March 22, 2009
> 
> Here what it says that, those burmese soldiers flee to BD as they lost their magzine. They felt safer in BD than their superiors.. Hahahahahahah





Poor thing!


----------



## leonblack08

*5 Myanmar nationals arrested*
Our Correspondent, Bandarban

Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) and members of Ansar-VDP arrested five Myanmar nationals in separate drives from bordering Thanchi and Naikhongchhari upazilas yesterday.

Of the arrested*, three are believed to be members of Myanmar Army while two other members of intelligence agencies, official sources said.
*
*Sources in local law enforcement agencies said a team of BDR arrested Sai Tha Loi Rakhaine, Mong Sai Tha and Cha Tha Rakhaine from a pagoda in Thanchi area. The plainclothes persons claimed themselves as member of Myanmar Army, they added.*

*They said one of the members of Myanmar Army who was on duty to survey a pillar in the bordering area lost magazine of his arms and fled to Bangladesh with two of his colleagues fearing punishment.*

The arrestees were taken to local BDR zone headquarters to verify their statements.

Meanwhile, members of the Ansar and VDP with the help of local people arrested* Nurul Hossain, 20, and Hossain Ahmed, 18, while the two Myanmar citizens were taking photographs of bordering areas in Naikhongchhari upazila.
*
They were later handed over to BDR.

Tension runs high along the Bangladesh-Myanmar borders in the recent days as the neighbouring country started erecting barbed-wire fences unilaterally on 200-kilometre land borders with Bangladesh, sources said.

The Daily Star - Details News

They weren't just avoiding punishment but tried to enter BD for spying.We surely have hell lot of activities at burmese border.


----------



## TopCat

Why are those idiots doing these?? Dont they know they are digging their own graves?


----------



## leonblack08

This whole situation is actually good for Bangladesh.The *"so called" *intellectuals who often claims Bangladesh does not need a strong military,probably got slapped by these incidents.This is why we need strong military.Security is equally as important as reducing poverty.
These incidents should silence those *"anti-army"* people,who thinks India will help us and protect us.I am totally allergic to them.


----------



## Al-zakir

leonblack08 said:


> This whole situation is actually good for Bangladesh.The *"so called" *intellectuals who often claims Bangladesh does not need a strong military,probably got slapped by these incidents.This is why we need strong military.Security is equally as important as reducing poverty.
> These incidents should silence those *"anti-army"* people,who thinks India will help us and protect us.I am totally allergic to them.



First of all they are Mushrik with Islamic name to eye wash some naive muslims to rally them behind to implement their ill motivated agenda. They have no love for Islamic Bangladesh. Notic how they behave more like hindu Brahmin and promote hindu culture in the name of so call bangali culture and values. They are the true dalal of Indo-Zionist proponda machine. Also notice how Awami patronize them. 

Some of them knowledgeless bai-Iman need to get blown in the public by accident.


----------



## vkurian

Al-zakir said:


> First of all they are Mushrik with Islamic name to eye wash some naive muslims to rally them behind to implement their ill motivated agenda. They have no love for Islamic Bangladesh. Notic how they behave more like hindu Brahmin and promote hindu culture in the name of so call bangali culture and values. They are the true dalal of Indo-Zionist proponda machine. Also notice how Awami patronize them.
> 
> Some of them knowledgeless bai-Iman need to get blown in the public by accident.



@Zakir,

Why out to do India bashing. If we offer help some of you will have problem if we don't then still you will have.

In a land where majority population is Hindus what culture do you expect.At the same time all others can have their own but understanding this beyond you. You are used to seeing things only in black and white so I don't blame you.


----------



## Al-zakir

vkurian said:


> @Zakir,
> 
> Why out to do India bashing. If we offer help some of you will have problem if we don't then still you will have.


I will stop bashing India if you stop interfering in Bd's internal matter. Stop funding them Musrik who is there to server your interest.



> In a land where majority population is Hindus what culture do you expect.At the same time all others can have their own but understanding this beyond you. You are used to seeing things only in black and white so I don't blame you.



What are you smoking dude? since when bd is Hindu majority nation. Get your fact straight before making a nonsense comment. My vision is clear and simple. neither I hate Hindu culture nor have any attraction to it. Its for Hindu to enjoy. I have problem when some Hindu minded Muslim promote it in the name of Bengali culture to confuse the young and naive.


----------



## Raquib

Three Burmese Army Deserters Brought to Dhaka for Interrogation

3/23/2009

Coxsbazar: Three Burmese soldiers that were arrested by Bangladesh forces were brought to army headquarters in Dhaka for interrogation about the border situation and their desertion from the Burmese army, said a source.

Three Burmese soldiers were arrested by Bangladesh Rifles on Saturday while they were sheltering at Hay Ra Man Maung Shwe Sein Village in Thenchi Township of Bandarban District in Bangladesh's Chittagong Hill Tract.

The three were identified as Maung Maung Than, Soe Htwe, and Than Htay Hlaing, from Light Infantry Battalion 538 based in Rathidaung Township.

According to an army source, the three soldiers fled to Bangladesh out of fear of punishment for losing a magazine and some ammunition during a survey of a pillar area on the border.

Bangladesh authorities are eager to know the latest situation on the Burmese side of the border after the Burmese authority began constructing a border fence in northern Arakan. The three soldiers were brought to Dhaka army headquarters to question them for more information about the border situation, said the report.

Burma is reportedly erecting a fence along its western border with Bangladesh. Many army battalions and police forces have been arriving in the border area to implement the project.

Meanwhile, BDR also arrested two Burmese citizens, Nurul Hossain, 20 years old, and Hossain Ahmed, 18 years old, while they were taking photographs of the border area in Naikhongchhari Township near the Burmese town of Maungdaw.

Tension has remained high along the border in recent days since Burma started unilaterally erecting a barbed-wire fence along 200 kilometers of land border with Bangladesh, sources said. 

Wel Come to Narinjara News


----------



## leonblack08

Myanmar envoy explains border fencing move
Star Online Report

Myanmar Ambassador Phae Thann Oo today (Tuesday) said his country was constructing a 40-mile long barbed wire fence in the border with Bangladesh.

The envoy said this to reporters after his meeting with State Minister for Foreign Affairs Hasan Mahmud at the foreign ministry.

*"It's not a defence structure. It is for prevention of narcotics and human trafficking," *the ambassador said.

The ambassador was summoned to the foreign ministry for *&#8220;detailed explanation&#8221; *on the fencing move.

However, a foreign ministry spokesperson on behalf of the state minister said, *&#8220;There is nothing wrong with it.&#8221;
*
*&#8220;The construction of the barbed-wire fence will not worsen relations between Bangladesh and Myanmar,&#8221; *said the spokesperson.

The Daily Star - Details News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mijanur

i hope bangladesh completly destroys very bit of the burma military...

anywayz i wana ask is bangladesh military stronger then sri lankans?
also in what websites can i c the ranking for the best air force??


----------



## TopCat

mijanur said:


> i hope bangladesh completly destroys very bit of the burma military...
> 
> anywayz i wana ask is bangladesh military stronger then sri lankans?
> also in what websites can i c the ranking for the best air force??



Burmese do have a military and they are far stronger than the Srilankan military (if you want to call that a military)

Bangladesh can beat burmese anytime.... 

For the best airforce .. its USA and you dont need a link for it...


----------



## leonblack08

mijanur said:


> i hope bangladesh completly destroys very bit of the burma military...
> 
> anywayz i wana ask is bangladesh military stronger then sri lankans?
> also in what websites can i c the ranking for the best air force??



Welcome to 

Firstly,how can you measure which is the best air force,unless they are not faced off against each other.Only equipments alone does not make a good air force,but it also include better training of pilots etc.

Secondly,If we compare BDmilitary with Sri lanka military in terms of size and equipment and training,then yes we are better.Even Sri Lankan Chief of Army Staff had training in Bangladesh.But they have an advantage,that is they are battle seasoned fighting with Tamils.So these comparisons are just useless.Moreover why do you want to know which military is stronger?


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> Burmese do have a military and they are far stronger than the Srilankan military (if you want to call that a military)
> 
> Bangladesh can beat burmese anytime....
> 
> For the best airforce .. its USA and you dont need a link for it...



Hold on,we got problems here.Burmese military spends way more than BD military and almost 3times Bangladesh's size.But the factors they will consider is that,
1.Their troops are demoralised killing their own civilians and doing all kinds of dirty stuff.
2.Burmese army soldiers are conscripted,forced to join against the will.
3.They recruit child soldiers.

and last,their own people does not love them.


----------



## mijanur

iajdani said:


> Burmese do have a military and they are far stronger than the Srilankan military (if you want to call that a military)
> 
> Bangladesh can beat burmese anytime....
> 
> For the best airforce .. its USA and you dont need a link for it...



lol... i thought its the british air force



leonblack08 said:


> Welcome to
> 
> Firstly,how can you measure which is the best air force,unless they are not faced off against each other.Only equipments alone does not make a good air force,but it also include better training of pilots etc.
> 
> Secondly,If we compare BDmilitary with Sri lanka military in terms of size and equipment and training,then yes we are better.Even Sri Lankan Chief of Army Staff had training in Bangladesh.But they have an advantage,that is they are battle seasoned fighting with Tamils.So these comparisons are just useless.Moreover why do you want to know which military is stronger?



thnx for welcoming me. im asking this becoz i got a tamil friend who says ltte is stronger then bd army (that makes me laugh) he also says that army is stronger then BD



leonblack08 said:


> Hold on,we got problems here.Burmese military spends way more than BD military and almost 3times Bangladesh's size.But the factors they will consider is that,
> 1.Their troops are demoralised killing their own civilians and doing all kinds of dirty stuff.
> 2.Burmese army soldiers are conscripted,forced to join against the will.
> 3.They recruit child soldiers.
> 
> and last,their own people does not love them.



their freaks


----------



## leonblack08

mijanur said:


> lol... i thought its the british air force
> 
> 
> 
> thnx for welcoming me. im asking this becoz i got a tamil friend who says ltte is stronger then bd army (that makes me laugh) he also says that army is stronger then BD
> 
> 
> 
> their freaks



Tell your Tamil friend that Sri Lankan cadets are regularly trained at Bangladesh.Let him come to conclusion about his statement.


----------



## mijanur

leonblack08 said:


> Tell your Tamil friend that Sri Lankan cadets are regularly trained at Bangladesh.Let him come to conclusion about his statement.



i defintley will


----------



## Jako

Al-zakir said:


> My vision is clear and simple. neither I hate Hindu culture nor have any attraction to it. Its for Hindu to enjoy. I have problem when some Hindu minded Muslim promote it in the name of Bengali culture to confuse the young and naive.


Sir,it is really unwise of you to say dat....
.it must b remembered dat da bengali culture had and has a heart and soul relation with da hindu culture....i do not say that,history does........gradually islam came and made da bengali culture more colourfull........some people accepted it and some didnt........bengali culture has goods of both islam and hinduism........dats why da bengalis are most secular(atleast in india)...........sorry if i hurt any of ur feelings unknowingly......thnx


----------



## TopCat

Jako said:


> Sir,it is really unwise of you to say dat....
> .it must b remembered dat da bengali culture had and has a heart and soul relation with da hindu culture....i do not say that,history does........gradually islam came and made da bengali culture more colourfull........some people accepted it and some didnt........bengali culture has goods of both islam and hinduism........dats why da bengalis are most secular(atleast in india)...........sorry if i hurt any of ur feelings unknowingly......thnx



This quote does not apply or forced upon to any non bengalis or people with non bengali roots. Not everybody live in Bangladesh are bengali as Al-Zakir who is also Bangladeshi and thats the beauty of Bengal which can accomodate everybody.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

But iajdani sir,i couldnt find his problems with the so called 'mushriks' as long as they r pro-bangladeshi.......thnx


----------



## Al-zakir

Jako said:


> Sir,it is really unwise of you to say dat....
> .it must b remembered dat da bengali culture had and has a heart and soul relation with da hindu culture....i do not say that,history does........gradually islam came and made da bengali culture more colourfull........some people accepted it and some didnt........bengali culture has goods of both islam and hinduism........dats why da bengalis are most secular(atleast in india)...........sorry if i hurt any of ur feelings unknowingly......thnx



I may be unwise but it's immature for you to compare hindu dominat west bengal of India with Mordern Islamic Bangladesh. Our way of living(muslim culture) is no way to be similar with hindu bengali culture and there is a clear distinction between two. We have some what common language and that should be it. Is's unwise to mix islamic culture with hindu culture in the name of bengalism. Its no way good or desirable for us and I believe most islamic minded people will agree with me.

It very unfortunate but true fact that you may find some tagore loving islamic name intllectual in BD that would like to promote Hindu bengali culture in the name of bengalism but that is bound to fail miserably because Islamic culture is flourishing among new generation of Bangladeshi Mash'Allah.

It will be unwise for you take it personally becasue your culture has nothing to do with mine and vice-versa...............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jako

Al-zakir said:


> I may be unwise but it's immature for you to compare hindu dominat west bengal of India with Mordern Islamic Bangladesh. Our way of living(muslim culture) is no way to be similar with hindu bengali culture and there is a clear distinction between two. We have some what common language and that should be it. Is's unwise to mix islamic culture with hindu culture in the name of bengalism. Its no way good or desirable for us and I believe most islamic minded people will agree with me.
> 
> It very unfortunate but true fact that you may find some tagore loving islamic name intllectual in BD that would like to promote Hindu bengali culture in the name of bengalism but that is bound to fail miserably because Islamic culture is flourishing among new generation of Bangladeshi Mash'Allah.
> 
> It will be unwise for you take it personally becasue your culture has nothing to do with mine and vice-versa...............



sir,then why a tagore song as your national anthem(i bet you were proud,when it was selected as da best anthem during da olympics,i assume)?? ,then why da revolt to keep bengali as your state language?? Sir,why bring tagore in this.......if you do not understand his writing leave him apart.........he was not anti-islamic.......he is da pride of bengal as a whole.........it is quiet unfortunate to hear such words bout him frm a bangladeshi.......


----------



## TopCat

Jako said:


> But iajdani sir,i couldnt find his problems with the so called 'mushriks' as long as they r pro-bangladeshi.......thnx



I dont find any problem but he does for no reason to do so... Also calling anybody mushrik Bangladeshi or outsider is uncivic ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Jako said:


> sir,then why a tagore song as your national anthem(i bet you were proud,when it was selected as da best anthem during da olympics,i assume)?? ,then why da revolt to keep bengali as your state language?? Sir,why bring tagore in this.......if you do not understand his writing leave him apart.........he was not anti-islamic.......he is da pride of bengal as a whole.........it is quiet unfortunate to hear such words bout him frm a bangladeshi.......



I wasn't around when this song was chosen as national anthem of BD and if it ever come to my decision than I wouldn't hesitate a second to scrape it. I think it a disgrace that we have a song as our national anthem written by non Muslim who isn't even Bangladeshi. This song doesn't represent Muslim Bengal at all and I am positive that Tagore wasn't picturing Muslim Bengal in his song. He was anti Islamic enough to vote against establishment of Dhaka University.


----------



## Al-zakir

iajdani said:


> This quote does not apply or forced upon to any non bengalis or people with non bengali roots. Not everybody live in Bangladesh are bengali as Al-Zakir who is also Bangladeshi and thats the beauty of Bengal which can accomodate everybody.



Iajdani you don't have to defend my stance. I will appreciate if you leave me out of your circle. 

Ethnic identity is irrelevant to Islamic way of life.


----------



## Jako

Al-zakir said:


> I wasn't around when this song was chosen as national anthem of BD and if it ever come to my decision than I wouldn't hesitate a second to scrape it. I think it a disgrace that we have a song as our national anthem written by non Muslim who isn't even Bangladeshi. This song doesn't represent Muslim Bengal at all and I am positive that Tagore wasn't picturing Muslim Bengal in his song. He was anti Islamic enough to vote against establishment of Dhaka University.



There you go again...................you gave one negative pt of tagore(though i doubt dat),and you hav taken no notice of da thousands of positives.........read boy read..........from which angle is da song anti-islamic to you......it doesnt involve islam doesnt mean it is against islam,.,it shows the secular side of bd.....he potrayed da beauty of bengal not of any particular religion.........but anyways as a individual you hav your own opinion......i guess how many people in bd supports dis types of mentality??.....thnx


----------



## idune

Jako said:


> There you go again...................you gave one negative pt of tagore(though i doubt dat),and you hav taken no notice of da thousands of positives.........read boy read..........from which angle is da song anti-islamic to you......it doesnt involve islam doesnt mean it is against islam,.,it shows the secular side of bd.....he potrayed da beauty of bengal not of any particular religion.........but anyways as a individual you hav your own opinion......i guess how many people in bd supports dis types of mentality??.....thnx



Root of so called secularism goes back centuries when Europeans sheltered behind secularism to protect themselves from Christian clergy dominance and repression.

In Bangladesh or in old Bengal people embraced Islam to save themselves from Hindu repression and torture of Hindu caste/class systems. 

There is no reason for Bangladeshis to fall into Indian secular trap and sufferings. We can see from distance how cruelly indian minorities, Muslims, Christians and even Hindu dalits are treated in secular India. DO you want us to show some picture and video for you?

As for Tagore, he came from similar jamindar (land lord) family and known for same repressive practice against Muslims.


----------



## Jako

Wd like you to give some links for ur claims regarding tagore,mr idune...........yes i agree dat islam embraced da tortured upons,and saved them frm hindu jamindars......but dat is history.,.......islam is also is accused of such incidents by the hindus(refugees in w-bengal post independence).......but dis accusitions will furthur create mutual distrusts betn da bengalis...which wd furthur damage da situation.........as for da muslim or dalit oppressions,those r one off incidents,and da accused gets punished by da law in most cases........... Regards


----------



## idune

Jako said:


> Wd like you to give some links for ur claims regarding tagore,mr idune...........yes i agree dat islam embraced da tortured upons,and saved them frm hindu jamindars......but dat is history.,.......islam is also is accused of such incidents by the hindus(refugees in w-bengal post independence).......but dis accusitions will furthur create mutual distrusts betn da bengalis...which wd furthur damage da situation.........as for da muslim or dalit oppressions,those r one off incidents,and da accused gets punished by da law in most cases........... Regards



You can bs all you want about your "one off" joke but world knows how communal indian society gets and repression minorities live under.

So I would repeat - There is no reason for Bangladeshis to fall into Indian secular trap and sufferings. We can see from distance how cruelly indian minorities, Muslims, Christians and even Hindu dalits are treated in secular India. DO you want us to show some picture and video for you?

Tagore came from jamindar family and to know about jamindar go to a public library or search the net for jamindar activites.

oh, try to type full sentence.


----------



## Jako

Sir,i asked you of links regarding tagore repressing muslims........ I think you answered ur own thoughts..ie you r munching wat ur media tells bout india's minority oppressions....and i'm seeing furthur developments with my own eyes(believe me sir,the situation is quiet diff frm wat prevailed few decades back)....and wat do u mean by indian secular trap??.......kindly elaborate. and if possible,try being a little polite next time. Thnx


----------



## idune

Jako said:


> Sir,i asked you of links regarding tagore repressing muslims........ I think you answered ur own thoughts..ie you r munching wat ur media tells bout india's minority oppressions....and i'm seeing furthur developments with my own eyes(believe me sir,the situation is quiet diff frm wat prevailed few decades back)....and wat do u mean by indian secular trap??.......kindly elaborate. and if possible,try being a little polite next time. Thnx



If you can stop behaving like typical indians and twisting word you can learn something. I told you to read some books or search in net about jamindars. Which Tagore family was and was no different. Now if you can not spend time and read that's no one fault.
Besides, if you can not understand context of Indian secular trap then you should not be in discussion here.

your galgolpo or fairy tales against hundreds of years of atrocities and millions of people account. Geez what in the world we thinking?

Perhaps you need to find more gullible audience for your fairy tale.


----------



## Jako

Sir,i know he came frm a jamindar family,i knw jamindars were @ss&#164;&#164;&#164;&#164;s .but again i asked you,for links regarding tagore as an individual repressing muslims.......before teaching me some lessons,learn one thing,insulting your national anthen is an insult to your nation,respect it as long as it stays such.........regarding you.....ever heard of a proverb which says-je pagol se onyo-keo pagol bole..........thnx


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Jako said:


> Sir,i know he came frm a jamindar family,i knw jamindars were @ss¤¤¤¤s .but again i asked you,for links regarding tagore as an individual repressing muslims



Please read - 

Joya Chatterji - Bengal Divided (Hindu communalism and partition 1932 - 1947 (Cambridge University Press - 2002 edition) 

There are many examples in the book of Tagore's discrimination against Muslims.


----------



## Jako

Any links for da book,sir......thnx


----------



## idune

Thanks Munshi bahi 

There are few other books details Tagore family repressive view on Muslims and lower caste people. That's why I was asking him to hit the library rather than spoon feeding him.

Now its amusing to see he wants link for the book. Perhaps he is crippled by shock.
Here are some details of Tagore view and activities:
Dear Readers


----------



## Jako

Thnks,idune.......frm da very 1st post i was asking for da links......no offence meant.....thnks again.


----------



## idune

Jako said:


> Thnks,idune.......frm da very 1st post i was asking for da links......no offence meant.....thnks again.



not here to spoon feed you information. With your typical indian line of twisting facts, one can not take your gesture in its face value.


----------



## Jako

As you think........i wish u knew me by person.........i was unware of da facts put forward by u and munshi sir.......thnks


----------



## TopCat

idune said:


> Thanks Munshi bahi
> 
> There are few other books details Tagore family repressive view on Muslims and lower caste people. That's why I was asking him to hit the library rather than spoon feeding him.
> 
> Now its amusing to see he wants link for the book. Perhaps he is crippled by shock.
> Here are some details of Tagore view and activities:
> Dear Readers



Interesting... I am confused whether those eggs layed by Chicken or Horse...
Tagore was not a politician but a writer. He might had different views in his different span of life. We should judge him as a writer not as a politician.


----------



## Straight

iajdani said:


> Interesting... I am confused whether those eggs layed by Chicken or Horse...
> Tagore was not a politician but a writer. He might had different views in his different span of life. We should judge him as a writer not as a politician.



...Judging as a writer (efficacy of his writing) is not enough. We must see how as a man (his views and ideology & practice) he was---at least before taking his song as National Anthem.


----------



## TopCat

Straight said:


> ...Judging as a writer (efficacy of his writing) is not enough. We must see how as a man (his views and ideology & practice) he was---at least before taking his song as National Anthem.



You dont expect him to be an angel. After all he is a human being and were influenced (which is very slim) by the society and politics at that time. Nazrul's disablity was the result from severe infection of Syphilis whice damaged his brain cell and yet we try to say to the world that it was the conspiracy of British. We must be fair in our critics and judgement...


----------



## Straight

iajdani said:


> You dont expect him to be an angel. After all he is a human being and were influenced (which is very slim) by the society and politics at that time. Nazrul's disablity came from severe infection of Syphilis whice damaged his brain cell and yet we try to say to the world that it was the conspiracy of British. We must be fair in our critics and judgement...



"Views and ideology & practice" refers to "*those*...towards others". It does not really include "too personal" follies or weakness.

Tagore was against 'partition of Bengal' and consequent betterment of East Bengal's population that comprised Muslims and Hindus both---with Muslim majority. He was against establishment of Dhaka University---later known as Oxford of the Orient---that helped sons of Muslim peasants get higher education.

These issues really matter. How his song can represent the same very land and its people to which he was strongly averse ? The land and its people, too, have own dignity.


----------



## TopCat

Straight said:


> "Views and ideology & practice" refers to "*those*...towards others". It does not really include "too personal" follies or weakness.
> 
> Tagore was against 'partition of Bengal' and consequent betterment of East Bengal's population that comprised Muslims and Hindus both---with Muslim majority. He was against establishment of Dhaka University---later known as Oxford of the Orient---that helped sons of Muslim peasants get higher education.
> 
> These issues really matter. How his song can represent the same very land and its people to which he was strongly averse ? The land and its people, too, have own dignity.



Well Bengal partition was a controversial move and everybody took either side and had their own logic. Even in Lahore proposal it was agreed that Bengal will not be divided due to the creation of Pakistan.

I dont know about the Dhaka University, as why would he oppose to that? Any link to that incident? I am really interested as it is new to me.


----------



## Straight

iajdani said:


> Well Bengal partition was a controversial move and everybody took either side and had their own logic. Even in Lahore proposal it was agreed that Bengal will not be divided due to the creation of Pakistan.
> 
> I dont know about the Dhaka University, as why would he oppose to that? Any link to that incident? I am really interested as it is new to me.



...May anyone help iajdani as regards the link requested ? 

Nevertheless, you may visit : The Tagore Mania: Identity Crisis and Anti-Bangladesh Syndrome   Taj Hashmi as regards to DU issue.


----------



## TopCat

Straight said:


> ...May anyone help iajdani as regards the link requested ?
> 
> Nevertheless, you may visit : The Tagore Mania: Identity Crisis and Anti-Bangladesh Syndrome** Taj Hashmi as regards to DU issue.



Well from this article it seems that he did oppose to Dhaka University. Thats really sad. This incident surely will demenize him for the years to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Straight said:


> ...May anyone help iajdani as regards the link requested ?
> 
> Nevertheless, you may visit : The Tagore Mania: Identity Crisis and Anti-Bangladesh Syndrome** Taj Hashmi as regards to DU issue.



Honesty I think we Bangladeshi have no dignity or self respect. In what logical sense we kept his song as national anthem. How long will it take for us wake up with true identity as Muslim............


----------



## BanglaBhoot

It is unfortunate that Bangladeshis are only now realizing the real attitude of Tagore towards Muslims. It just shows how lazy we are intellectually as a nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Straight

Al-zakir said:


> I wasn't around when this song was chosen as national anthem of BD and if it ever come to my decision than I wouldn't hesitate a second to scrape it. I think it a disgrace that we have a song as our national anthem written by non Muslim who isn't even Bangladeshi. This song doesn't represent Muslim Bengal at all and I am positive that Tagore wasn't picturing Muslim Bengal in his song. He was anti Islamic enough to vote against establishment of Dhaka University.



To assert Tagore as a dreamer of Bangladesh, and to adopton that contexthis very song that was actually written to inspire the Swadeshi Movement (1905-11) to maintain the supremecy of Calcutta based elite group over total Bengalwas a conspiracy hitherto unknown to Bangladeshs new generation who voted in 2008 election for the first time.

Taj Hashmi writes in his article [The Tagore Mania: Identity Crisis and Anti-Bangladesh Syndrome] :

"History tells us without any ambiguity that the anti-Partition (of Bengal) Swadeshi Movement (1905-11) in Bengal was out and out a Hindu movement (only a handful of Muslim initially supported it while a fraction of them continued their support till the annulment of the Partition in 1911). Muslim elites and even peasants and working classes took a leading role against the Swadeshi Movement and villages in Mymensingh and Comilla witnessed bloody Hindu-Muslim rioting during the Swadeshi days over the Partition. In Jamalpur and elsewhere in greater Mymensingh, Hindu terrorist Swadeshi volunteers, who took oath at the alter of goddess Kali and sang Bankims anti-Muslim Bande Mataram, attacked Muslim supporters of the Partition with Ma Kalir Boma (Mother Kalis Bomb). 

Sumit Sarkar has beautifully narrated these events in his History of the Swadeshi Movement. One should read Nirad Chaudhuris Autobiography of an Unknown Indian and Abul Mansur Ahmeds Amar Dekha Rajnitir Panchash Bachhar to find out the truth about the communal nature of the Swadeshi Movement. And Kabi Guru Rabindranath was among the ardent supporters of the Swadeshi Movement. He wrote Amar Sonar Bangla, Ami Tomay Bhalobashi to inspire the supporters of the Swadeshi Movement."

The above truth must be made known to our new generation, so that an appropriate redress is made to the fault of their earlier generation who fell victim to a strong wave of conspiracy in days of 'too complex an issue' under loving but an ignorant leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jako

MBI Munshi said:


> It is unfortunate that Bangladeshis are only now realizing the real attitude of Tagore towards Muslims. It just shows how lazy we are intellectually as a nation.



sir,dont you think dat a nation of such a huge population to be fooled at the same time(regarding da selection of national anthem,with da majority of bangladeshis being muslim) by a certain 'anti-islamic' Tagore is quiet fishy fishy??? Maybe i am saying so because wat i was taught about tagore frm my childhood and wat da articles claim are quiet contradictory........i was totally unware and was left aghast after reading d article.........maybe i hav to start all over again regarding Tagore........thnx


----------



## Al-zakir

MBI Munshi said:


> It is unfortunate that Bangladeshis are only now realizing the real attitude of Tagore towards Muslims. It just shows how lazy we are intellectually as a nation.



It will be hard to pure our race as a Muslim, as long as we have them Tagore loving Islamic named Musrik knowledge less intellectual propaganda machine backed by Indo-zion Awami munafiq who constantly injecting our new generation with anti-Islamic virus. Revolution is needed to wipe them out form the land of Muslim.


----------



## Jako

Al-zakir said:


> It will be hard to pure our race as a Muslim, as long as we have them Tagore loving Islamic named Musrik knowledge less intellectual propaganda machine backed by Indo-zion Awami munafiq who constantly injecting our new generation with anti-Islamic virus. Revolution is needed to wipe them out form the land of Muslim.



sir,u sound totally communal and unsecular,.........then u can also change the name bangladesh,to something more islamic,as u want to purify your race by kicking any piece of hinduani-i repeat,da bengali culture is made with da goods of both da hindu and islamic culture ......individually u can embrace any religion.......but this wd be unfair to force others into doing da same........bd people must be given da freedom to believe god in da form of their like.......i hope this time u wont misunderstand me..........regards


----------



## Al-zakir

Jako said:


> sir,u sound totally communal and unsecular,.........then u can also change the name bangladesh,to something more islamic,as u want to purify your race by kicking any piece of hinduani-i repeat,da bengali culture is made with da goods of both da hindu and islamic culture ......individually u can embrace any religion.......but this wd be unfair to force others into doing da same........bd people must be given da freedom to believe god in da form of their like.......i hope this time u wont misunderstand me..........regards



"A believer can never be secular". I am a Muslim and believer so therefore I am not secular. As I said before and I am repeating it again once for all. There is no room for hinduani in Islam. Some time it considered uncultured. Your culture belongs to you so you enjoy it and do not try to impose it on me. I neither dislike Hindu culture nor have any attraction to it. If some so called Muslim want to participate than it's his or her discretion. Lets leave to that and move on.............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jako

Back to the topic sires,till 1 year back i heard regularly bout india's military aid to myanmar........does india still supply? What steps are bd taking to stop this as this may cause a real threat to bd taking the sophisticated military aid supply into account? ....regards


----------



## TopCat

Jako said:


> Back to the topic sires,till 1 year back i heard regularly bout india's military aid to myanmar........does india still supply? What steps are bd taking to stop this as this may cause a real threat to bd taking the sophisticated military aid supply into account? ....regards



Well India tried some carrots to Myanmar to get transit and some oil exploration deal. Military supply will not do any strategic goal to Indian part, as Myanmar is and will remain as a big partner and ally to China. Also whatever India could supply to Myanmar is not a real threat to BD as Indias capability in supplying arms are very limited.


----------



## Jako

iajdani said:


> Well India tried some carrots to Myanmar to get transit and some oil exploration deal. Military supply will not do any strategic goal to Indian part, as Myanmar is and will remain as a big partner and ally to China. Also whatever India could supply to Myanmar is not a real threat to BD as Indias capability in supplying arms are very limited.



but the arms supplied were sophisticated...........,well,good that it poses no threat to bd .......thnx


----------



## kingkong

*  This is wrong the Bangladeshi army
shouldn't go to war against Myanmar. 
Bangladesh should focus on anti-terrorism 
operations within Bangladesh,before the 
terrorists use Bangladesh as a base 
to conduct terror attacks against foreign 
and domestic targets.*


----------



## khabib

Jako said:


> Sir,it is really unwise of you to say dat....
> .it must b remembered dat da bengali culture had and has a heart and soul relation with da hindu culture....i do not say that,history does........gradually islam came and made da bengali culture more colourfull........some people accepted it and some didnt........bengali culture has goods of both islam and hinduism........dats why da bengalis are most secular(atleast in india)...........sorry if i hurt any of ur feelings unknowingly......thnx



Jako, You are 100% accurate. This same apply to Bangladesh as well.
however, A good portion of Bangladeshi is also fanatic secular and some portion also so called fanatic relagious( not true relagious as
pious/compassionate). Overall it is more culturally relagious than true islamic relagious. this fanatic secular people are now so called cultural elite and more close to Awami league and Pro indian.


----------



## khabib

Jako said:


> Sir,i asked you of links regarding tagore repressing muslims........ I think you answered ur own thoughts..ie you r munching wat ur media tells bout india's minority oppressions....and i'm seeing furthur developments with my own eyes(believe me sir,the situation is quiet diff frm wat prevailed few decades back)....and wat do u mean by indian secular trap??.......kindly elaborate. and if possible,try being a little polite next time. Thnx



Dear jako,
People like Tagor has no boundary for muslim or hindu or any other relagious people of Bengal. He is simply the becon of Bangali culture.
Same goes to nazrul whose hindu relagious song are used all over bangal(india) as well as bangladesh for hindu relagious festival.

Still his song(islamic) song also the fundamental of our eid and Ramadan.


----------



## khabib

Why war with Myanmar will be a complete nightmere now Specially with Awami league in power:

1. In last stand off with Myanmar our military was much more stronger than myanmar(1991). That may not apply at this point.

2. Whatever help we would getting from china before 1991- that has changed now. After 1991 china has been very even in helping Bangladesh defence compare with Myanmar and playing a more balnce twoards myanmar.

3. During 1991 we received huge support from Pak/KSA and USA in terms of logistics and military aid against china. KSA general Khalid and USA general stayed unofficially in BD for 2 weeks during stand off. USA defence minister
dick Cheney(later VP USA) gave us unconditional support. Pakistan supply three
air supply(C-130) of Ammo that we need right at that time. 

Now : Thanks to Awami league -- Pak would not look at this again. KSA is branded as financiar of Islamic terror by so called secular elite and Media.
Our military officers morale are lowest in its history after BDR incedent.
Pakistan and USA have there own war.

Are we going to commit a suiside ???


----------



## TopCat

khabib said:


> Why war with Myanmar will be a complete nightmere now Specially with Awami league in power:
> 
> 1. In last stand off with Myanmar our military was much more stronger than myanmar(1991). That may not apply at this point.
> 
> 2. Whatever help we would getting from china before 1991- that has changed now. After 1991 china has been very even in helping Bangladesh defence compare with Myanmar and playing a more balnce twoards myanmar.
> 
> 3. During 1991 we received huge support from Pak/KSA and USA in terms of logistics and military aid against china. KSA general Khalid and USA general stayed unofficially in BD for 2 weeks during stand off. USA defence minister
> dick Cheney(later VP USA) gave us unconditional support. Pakistan supply three
> air supply(C-130) of Ammo that we need right at that time.
> 
> Now : Thanks to Awami league -- Pak would not look at this again. KSA is branded as financiar of Islamic terror by so called secular elite and Media.
> Our military officers morale are lowest in its history after BDR incedent.
> Pakistan and USA have there own war.
> 
> Are we going to commit a suiside ???



You probably forgot about UK like everybody does. The warmest relationship right now we having both militarily and economically is UK. Much funding and arms will be one the way from USA as well. And I could assure you US aircraft carrier will be in Bay of Bengal before we loose the war to Myanmar. Its not my word but Myanmars. They blamed USA for any notorious action we did towards them.


----------



## Jako

khabib said:


> Dear jako,
> People like Tagor has no boundary for muslim or hindu or any other relagious people of Bengal. He is simply the becon of Bangali culture.
> Same goes to nazrul whose hindu relagious song are used all over bangal(india) as well as bangladesh for hindu relagious festival.
> 
> Still his song(islamic) song also the fundamental of our eid and Ramadan.



sir,i am i feel the greatest fan and admirer of 'bidrohi kobi' kazi najrul......he was a man who spoke truth,from within his heart,truly a great man.....he was a great with his poetry on the independence of the subcontinent.....he also bashed the dishonest freedom fighters,who looted bengalis in the name of bringing freedom but enjoyed with the funds...he wrote-'sadhinatar name pora bortaku enechi khas'(the original quote maybe a litl different,i dont remember it clearly).......and who can forget-'mora aki brinte dutit kusum hindu-musalman'........thnx


----------



## khabib

iajdani said:


> You probably forgot about UK like everybody does. The warmest relationship right now we having both militarily and economically is UK. Much funding and arms will be one the way from USA as well. And I could assure you US aircraft carrier will be in Bay of Bengal before we loose the war to Myanmar. Its not my word but Myanmars. They blamed USA for any notorious action we did towards them.



we did received the initial setup of DSCSC and NDC with help of UK. 
but Apart from some old naval ships, we did not received any hardware from UK and specially in a war situation - This is may not work.


it will take some time to train the people to use western hardware and with a war with Myanmar this may not be an option as the war may last for maximum for 7 days !!


----------



## TopCat

khabib said:


> we did received the initial setup of DSCSC and NDC with help of UK.
> but Apart from some old naval ships, we did not received any hardware from UK and specially in a war situation - This is may not work.
> 
> 
> it will take some time to train the people to use western hardware and with a war with Myanmar this may not be an option as the war may last for maximum for 7 days !!



You think we will loose the war in 7 days to Myanmar.. Joke of the century...


----------



## khabib

iajdani said:


> You think we will loose the war in 7 days to Myanmar.. Joke of the century...



No, But modern war like this will not proceed beyond a week or so !!


----------



## dhaka

so if people out here think that the person started this thread is a bangladeshi......

no , he was actually a pakistani..


----------



## zombie

dhaka said:


> so if people out here think that the person started this thread is a bangladeshi......
> 
> no , he was actually a pakistani..



actually you must excuse us non-bangladeshis. It is very difficult to tell who is bangladeshi or not. Maybe the admins might know better.

On the other hand it is quite clear that some of the folks under the bangladeshi flag arent Bengali(ethnicity). More like some of the leftovers from earlier.


----------



## manishmaithani

if there is any war occured between Bangladesh and Mayanmar then i think india will be include on this war, in favour of bangladesh because indian bengali will make pressure on indian govt. to be in favour of bangladesh and china would not be in favour of Mayanmar becoz there are two kings of bay of bengal
1-india
2- bangladesh


----------



## Jako

Nope ,china wd take a neutral stand in my opinion,coz they are having a ever growing military relation with bd as well.........yes,the west bengal factor wd be there for india,but i don't know what wd be india's stand,as we have a considerably good relation with myanmar too........but,if india takes any side it wd be in favour of bd,for sure


----------



## xebex

War should allways be Plan B, Diplomacy is the way to go. If BD can win the heart of International community it can suffocate Myanmmar without firing a single bullet. It would be more than devastating for both of them if there is a war, god forbid.


----------



## harun786

nick said:


> Bangladesh has been maintaining "emergency status" since 2006 but yesterday president of Bangladesh ordered to withdraw troops and half-lifted emergency status. All army personnel are told to report in their headquarters. There could be a war but I don't think BD will suffer crisis in economy. Because lots of money will be on the way for this from all parts of the world.



My friend do you know that China supports Myanmaralot as China gets nearly all the natural resources from Myanmar. Bangladesh will be in trouble as we Pakistanis will also not be able to come for Bangladesh's rescue

H


----------



## xebex

harun786 said:


> My friend do you know that China supports Myanmaralot as China gets nearly all the natural resources from Myanmar. *Bangladesh will be in trouble as* *we Pakistanis will also not be able to come for Bangladesh's rescue*
> 
> H



I liked the rescue part..My friend do you know Bangladesh is the third largest trade parter of China in South Asia and also a major customer of chinese defence equipment?.get real pal, China is not stupid enough to lose its customer over a silly war.


----------



## Al-zakir

zombie said:


> On the other hand it is quite clear that some of the folks under the bangladeshi flag arent Bengali(ethnicity). More like some of the leftovers from earlier.More like some of the leftovers from earlier



Perhaps you need to mind your own business and open up your confined mind and discovered Bangladeshi diversity. It's annoying factor amongst Indian that they uninviting putting their dirty nose in other people internal matter. Bangla isn't race rather a language. Neither all Bangladeshi converted nor all are local to region of Bengal.


----------



## khabib

xebex said:


> I liked the rescue part..My friend do you know Bangladesh is the third largest trade parter of China in South Asia and also a major customer of chinese defence equipment?.get real pal, China is not stupid enough to lose its customer over a silly war.



Since 1991 standoff between Bangladesh and Myanmar, China is playing a balancing position. Myanmar military has come up long way in last 18 years or so. there defence budget is 3-4 times of our.

Relation between Chineese and myanmar at this moment is stronger than china and BD. Saying that China would probably try to mediate.


----------



## Screaming Skull

*Is Myanmar going nuclear?​*
Tuesday, July 21, 2009

Bangkok (AP) The recent aborted voyage of a North Korean ship, photographs of massive tunnels and a top secret meeting have raised alarm bells that one of the world's poorest nations may be aspiring to join the nuclear club with help from its friends in Pyongyang.

No one expects military-run Myanmar, also known as Burma, to obtain an atomic bomb anytime soon, but experts have the Southeast Asian nation on their radar screen.

"There's suspicion that something is going on, and increasingly that cooperation with North Korea may have a nuclear undercurrent. We are very much looking into it," says David Albright, president of the Institute for Science and International Security, a Washington, DC think tank.

The issue is expected to be discussed, at least on the sidelines, at this week's ASEAN Regional Forum, a major security conference hosted by Thailand. US Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton, along with representatives from North Korea and Myanmar, will attend.

Alert signals sounded recently when a North Korean freighter, the Kang Nam I, headed toward Myanmar with undisclosed cargo. Shadowed by the US Navy, it reversed course and returned home earlier this month.

It is still not clear what was aboard. US and South Korean officials suspected artillery and other non-nuclear arms, but one South Korean intelligence expert, citing satellite imagery, says the ship's mission appeared to be related to a Myanmar nuclear programme and also carried Scud-type missiles. 

The Hindu News Update Service


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Bangladesh should not be caught napping* 

Enayet Rasul Bhuiyan

'Eternal vigilance is the price of liberty.' So it was stated by the renowned nineteenth century American columnist and orator, Wendell Phillips. The high relevance of these words of wisdom spring to mind in relation to the present state of tensions in the Myanmar-Bangladesh borders. This is not to say that Bangladesh authorities are completely unmindful of the need to be watchful in relation to what ought to be Myanmar's eyebrow-raising military build ups in areas too close to its borders for comfort. The point is that Bangladesh for no fault on its part has been suffering from only adversarial relations with Myanmar with no signs that the generals in Rangoon really wish to abide by the rules which are respected internationally.

That is why there is the need for extra caution on the part of Bangladesh. Myanmar cannot be trusted with sensible or pacific intentions. If it were otherwise, then it would not push into Bangladesh as many as 300,000 Muslims of Myanmar origin from its Arakan state in 1988 after inflicting tortures on them in a manner not much different from the ethnic cleansing of the Muslims in Bosnia by the Serbs. The fact is that Myanmar is no democracy or a pluralistic society where clamour for human rights, adherence to international norms and standards, etc., have any chance of a patient observance. It is one of the few Stalinist type bastions of totalitarian governance in the world today. Ruled by a bunch of xenophobic generals whose instincts are further laced by ugly racialism, Myanmar today is a pariah state in the international sense. But the country has the largest military in south-east Asia and the fanaticism of its leaders to be guided by no reason in dealings with outsiders, would make it dangerous for any neigbouring country to be tangled in a bitter confrontation with it.

Thus, Bangladesh needs to adopt carefully studied strategies and not always conventional ones based on assumptions of responsible and duly responsive reactions from Myanmar like the rest of the law-abiding members of the international community. It would be foolhardy to think that Myanmar has backed away on an enduring basis from its confrontation with Bangladesh in grabbing territories in the sea, also claimed by the latter. The backing away from the naval confrontation was only a transient tactic. Notwithstanding its huge army, the Myanmar navy is a fledgling one compared to Bangladesh. Therefore, it withdrew from the spot but did not in the least abandon the intention to reappear. Rather, it seems the pinched vanity of the generals in Rangoon have made them more grimly committed to teach Bangladesh a lesson. 

Reports appeared in the Bangladesh and international media as well about the frenzy in Rangoon to specially go for a fast military build up against Bangladesh. What Myanmar could not accomplish in the sea because of the relative weakness of its navy, it may seek to compensate on the ground through its army that outnumbers Bangladesh by nearly three to one.

Reports speak of very energetic activities of Myanmar in the Bangladesh-Myanmar frontiers. Roads and other infrastructures including new airfields are being built with remarkable speed along with vast increases in the presence of regulars of the Myanmar army at these places. Reportedly, Myanmar is building a new naval cum military base at a place called Mutek, facing the Bay of Bengal and very near Bangladesh. Heavy military arsenals have been also mobilised. The preparations are certainly not of a defensive type but smack of aggressive intentions. It could well be that Rangoon would set the stage for a direct clash on the land borders to avenge their humiliation on the sea. 

A few weeks ago, the Myanmar army turned up in Mongdu and Alitanjo to evict ethnic Muslim Rohingyas from their ancestral homeland. They forcibly acquired around 1,000 acres of arable land and distributed it among the Buddhist citizens of Mongdu town. The authority has also told the Rohingyas to go to the hills or to take refuge in Bangladesh. Bangladeshi authorities have noted a small but regular infiltration of Rhohingya Muslim refugees from Myanmar to Bangladesh in recent months. They speak of terrors again being unleashed on them by Rangoon's troops as in 1988 with the aim of completely flushing the Arakan clean of Rohingya Muslims who have been living there for centuries and should be entitled to be treated as full Myanmar citizens like the others.

It is very likely that the generals are out to create an intolerable situation over the Rohingyas and at some stage to draw the Bangladesh army into a direct conflict over the issue. Once they get this opportunity, they could be planning to invade Bangladesh and hold territory and bargain it for return on the pledge that Bangladesh would drop its claim on the Bay of Bengal that concerns them. 

Thus, Bangladesh has every reason to be extremely wary about this hostile posture on the part of Myanmar. Another intelligence failure of the type that aided the BDR mutiny, ought not to create a situation when the generals in Rangoon would get a ripe fruit for plucking from the unpreparedness on the part of Bangladesh. However, this is not to advocate that Bangladesh should engage in a heavy military build-up of its own to foil any adventurous move on the part of Rangoon. But it should deploy and maintain adequate forces on the ground immediately in areas where attacks from across the border, may occur. Vital infrastructures like the Kaptai hydel project, Eastern Refinery and other major installations which appear vulnerable, must be protected against any surprise attack. 

Bangladesh should have no incentive for starting a war with any of its neighbours. It has many things to lose from any war such as the gains from its enviable economic growth over the years, damages to its infrastructures and various resources . The political system of Bangladesh with an elective, democratic and accountable system of governance, also cannot admit military aggression of any sort. But forced to it, Bangladesh must not keep itself exposed and unguarded either from any reckless move on the part of an unconscionable neighbour.

But the highest stress on its part to counter Myanmar's aggressiveness should be put on diplomacy. China has the greatest influence on Myanmar at present. China also is a friend of Bangladesh. Bangladesh must use its China card to restrain the generals in Rangoon from indulging in any misadventure against it. It should also seek to apply all other forms of international pressure on Myanmar to rethink its aggressive plans against Bangladesh.

Bangladesh should not be caught napping

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Last para of that article said what I have been argued all along instead of flexing muscle. But the problem is inidan stooges installed at all policymaking lavel of Awami regime is destrying relation with China. It will be harder to convince China to mediate than China taking side of Myanmar.



> But the highest stress on its part to counter Myanmar's aggressiveness should be put on diplomacy. China has the greatest influence on Myanmar at present. China also is a friend of Bangladesh. Bangladesh must use its China card to restrain the generals in Rangoon from indulging in any misadventure against it. It should also seek to apply all other forms of international pressure on Myanmar to rethink its aggressive plans against Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

MBI Munshi said:


> *Bangladesh should not be caught napping*
> 
> Enayet Rasul Bhuiyan
> 
> This is not to say that Bangladesh authorities are completely unmindful of the need to be watchful in relation to what ought to be Myanmar's eyebrow-raising military build ups in areas too close to its borders for comfort.
> 
> 
> Reports speak of very energetic activities of Myanmar in the Bangladesh-Myanmar frontiers. Roads and other infrastructures including new airfields are being built with remarkable speed along with vast increases in the presence of regulars of the Myanmar army at these places. Reportedly, Myanmar is building a new naval cum military base at a place called Mutek, facing the Bay of Bengal and very near Bangladesh. Heavy military arsenals have been also mobilised. The preparations are certainly not of a defensive type but smack of aggressive intentions. It could well be that Rangoon would set the stage for a direct clash on the land borders to avenge their humiliation on the sea.
> 
> A few weeks ago, the Myanmar army turned up in Mongdu and Alitanjo to evict ethnic Muslim Rohingyas from their ancestral homeland. They forcibly acquired around 1,000 acres of arable land and distributed it among the Buddhist citizens of Mongdu town. The authority has also told the Rohingyas to go to the hills or to take refuge in Bangladesh. Bangladeshi authorities have noted a small but regular infiltration of Rhohingya Muslim refugees from Myanmar to Bangladesh in recent months. They speak of terrors again being unleashed on them by Rangoon's troops as in 1988 with the aim of completely flushing the Arakan clean of Rohingya Muslims who have been living there for centuries and should be entitled to be treated as full Myanmar citizens like the others.
> 
> It is very likely that the generals are out to create an intolerable situation over the Rohingyas and at some stage to draw the Bangladesh army into a direct conflict over the issue. Once they get this opportunity, they could be planning to invade Bangladesh and hold territory and bargain it for return on the pledge that Bangladesh would drop its claim on the Bay of Bengal that concerns them.
> 
> Thus, Bangladesh has every reason to be extremely wary about this hostile posture on the part of Myanmar. Another intelligence failure of the type that aided the BDR mutiny, ought not to create a situation when the generals in Rangoon would get a ripe fruit for plucking from the unpreparedness on the part of Bangladesh. However, this is not to advocate that Bangladesh should engage in a heavy military build-up of its own to foil any adventurous move on the part of Rangoon. But it should deploy and maintain adequate forces on the ground immediately in areas where attacks from across the border, may occur. Vital infrastructures like the Kaptai hydel project, Eastern Refinery and other major installations which appear vulnerable, must be protected against any surprise attack.
> 
> Bangladesh should have no incentive for starting a war with any of its neighbours. It has many things to lose from any war such as the gains from its enviable economic growth over the years, damages to its infrastructures and various resources . The political system of Bangladesh with an elective, democratic and accountable system of governance, also cannot admit military aggression of any sort. But forced to it, Bangladesh must not keep itself exposed and unguarded either from any reckless move on the part of an unconscionable neighbour.
> 
> But the highest stress on its part to counter Myanmar's aggressiveness should be put on diplomacy. China has the greatest influence on Myanmar at present. China also is a friend of Bangladesh. Bangladesh must use its China card to restrain the generals in Rangoon from indulging in any misadventure against it. It should also seek to apply all other forms of international pressure on Myanmar to rethink its aggressive plans against Bangladesh.
> 
> Bangladesh should not be caught napping



Thank you Mr.Munshi for this article.This was the same point I tried to put up on *"BD-Burma relations"* thread.But I only saw a certain member calling me Indian stooge.
Guess what we are indeed sleeping.When the Burmese will kick our arse some day,then we will realise what mistakes we were making.


----------



## khabib

idune said:


> Last para of that article said what I have been argued all along instead of flexing muscle. But the problem is inidan stooges installed at all policymaking lavel of Awami regime is destrying relation with China. It will be harder to convince China to mediate than China taking side of Myanmar.



In a recent speech by a high level chineese foreign ministry official,
Myanmar, Pakistan and some other countries came as best friends
of China. It was a surprise for me that Bangladesh was not mentioned. I am sure China is very much aware of present govt. intension for BD-China relation more than we the general public know about. Recent 10 loads of truck case was a clear sign of govt. shifting
policy towards india along with Indian embassador present in the 
Sylhet commando school and Govt. intension to make General Shakil
of BDR as the COAS with the Indian recommendation.

It is highly unlikely that during any confrontation of Myanmar we will get any help from China this time. Period.


----------



## gurbakash

Dear All,

sorry for being late in the thread. Read it thoroughly, to my amusement all the india Bashing. I would like to say one thing- I will not trust a bangladeshi who can not admire the national anthem due to cause of ISLAM. As for as bashings are considered, i came to know recently that india is hinding somehting under the name of secularism? Oh really?


----------



## jarnee

some facts:

But underneath what seems like a traditional and simple trade dispute&#8212;India protecting its growing toy market from cheap foreign imports&#8212;lies nearly a decade of Indian and Chinese mistrust, envy, and even complex geopolitics, say experts. Although India and China are still growing, both economies are hurting badly from the global recession. Sino-Indian trade grew as much as 33&#37; in 2008, to nearly $52 billion, according to data maintained by China's General Administration of Customs, but that's tiny compared with the $425 billion bilateral trade between China and the European Union, or the $333 billion trade between China and the U.S. As both countries experience growth rates of 7% or less, compared with 9% for India and over 10% for China before the financial crisis hit, there is an increased rivalry between them, especially when it comes to sectors where both have strong domestic manufacturers, such as steel, petrochemicals, and textiles.

*Read the complete article here:*
India-China Trade Tensions Rise - BusinessWeek

also request some one from B'desh to find the bilateral trade numbers with China for their country and if possible for rest of the countries in the Subcontinent combined together. and then talk about India - china.. we might hate each other ...but our economies are tied together ..no no war can happen... that is why you see chinese and indians both do not intigate each other..India is also discussing to remove ban on chinese toys...

India-China Trade Tensions Rise - BusinessWeek


----------



## khabib

gurbakash said:


> Dear All,
> 
> sorry for being late in the thread. Read it thoroughly, to my amusement all the india Bashing. I would like to say one thing- I will not trust a bangladeshi who can not admire the national anthem due to cause of ISLAM. As for as bashings are considered, i came to know recently that india is hinding somehting under the name of secularism? Oh really?



While I will not agree with his point of view at all. but in terms of trusting him for national defence will be my heart and soul. 

did the gujrat killier get the punishment or got elected ?

Only two states allow to slaughter cow in india. What happen to the
secularism ?


----------



## Jako

Beef is avialable all around india,anywhere you want......i suppose wb and kerala are the two states that support cow slaughter


----------



## agastya

> While I will not agree with his point of view at all. but in terms of trusting him for national defence will be my heart and soul.
> 
> did the gujrat killier get the punishment or got elected ?
> 
> Only two states allow to slaughter cow in india. What happen to the
> secularism ?



with due respect sir ,from where did you get that divine knowledge???


----------



## Al-zakir

Jako said:


> Beef is avialable all around india,anywhere you want......i suppose wb and kerala are the two states that support cow slaughter



Why should muslim of hind care if you hindu worship cows?

Just to let you bharati know that most of your cow gods end up in Bd during eid. We are glad to slaughter them behalf our muslim brothers in Hindustan.


----------



## eastwatch

I think, this thread has lost its usefulness. Instead of talking about BD-Burma war matters, people are talking about cow worshipping and cow slaughtering. Can someone post any latest developments in our border with that Burma? Are the Burmese still erecting fence within 150 ft, instead of 150 m, from the border? Or are they strengthening their troop buildups near the border?


----------



## M_Saint

eastwatch said:


> I think, this thread has lost its usefulness. Instead of talking about BD-Burma war matters, people are talking about cow worshipping and cow slaughtering. Can someone post any latest developments in our border with that Burma? Are the Burmese still erecting fence within 150 ft, instead of 150 m, from the border? Or are they strengthening their troop buildups near the border?


The latest news is that AWAMY cowards have given up our exploration drive by the pressure of IND+BURMESE (::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::), especially after when it has found out that Burmese aren't like Jamaaties of BD that can be played against by phony RAZAKAR type of card. 

Knowing AWAMY psyche for 30 + years, seeing them very closely and growing up with their big wigs; I can guarantee you that they only bully around small potatoes and never pick up the fight against equally armed enemies. Furthermore, China has warned our armed chair generals so loudly that they would think many times before going to war against Burmese. And BD MIL is no where near as equal as Burmese conventionally. So, AWAMY dalals have swallowed their pride and like many others, have made us losers in this front and are now eyeing on stealing a big chunk of $8 billion foreign reserve (*Note that the upcoming AWAMY commission and kickback of $6 Billion's energy bid*) .


----------



## TopCat

Jako said:


> Beef is avialable all around india,anywhere you want......i suppose wb and kerala are the two states that support cow slaughter



how is it available all over india when Kerala and WB alows slaughtering. Do they eat live cow in other places?


----------



## khabib

agastya said:


> with due respect sir ,from where did you get that divine knowledge???



there are lots of indian friends around. I guess you get the first hand 
knowledge from them. SIR.


----------



## DbnReaper

didnt india help u kebabs in bandardesh get your independence? eiesh and now u bash them


----------



## hack

iajdani said:


> how is it available all over india when Kerala and WB alows slaughtering. Do they eat live cow in other places?



It is available everywhere...I know it for a fact that it is available in Karnataka as my extended family buys beef and eats it despite us been a Hindu family. It is not easily available in hotels in places other than Kerala and WB though.

Personally I love Beef,Pork,chicken.Mutton etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## agastya

khabib said:


> there are lots of indian friends around. I guess you get the first hand
> knowledge from them. SIR.



can you give me link of that fella you gave you that pious information ...SIR

WELL TO make it clear to beef is available in almost every part of the country
sorry to add a personal touch my gf she is a muslim living in ranchi
have beefs there..(yestarday only she had it in for iftar)


----------



## khabib

agastya said:


> can you give me link of that fella you gave you that pious information ...SIR
> 
> WELL TO make it clear to beef is available in almost every part of the country
> sorry to add a personal touch my gf she is a muslim living in ranchi
> have beefs there..(yestarday only she had it in for iftar)



No body is questioning the availability of Beef. Question is allow to slaughter. Saying that above, I think muslim of india should take every kind of caution not to offend their hindu countryman also.

Sorry, I did not mean to offend anyone here. People like Heck, push me to this extent. I would rather get the permission to slaughter ..


----------



## Jako

Apart from wb and kerala,i have seen open cow slaughter in hyderabad too.....dunno if thats illegal,but yes cow slaughtering is common there.....btw,iajdani bhai,cant the other states get packached beef from wb or kerala???......hahah,its funny you missed a thing as simple as that!!.....and zakir,carry on!.....enough derailing the thread,i guess all ur cow related queries have been done away with,and i dont expect a reply to this post which may cause furthur derailing......carry on with your good work,wisemen


----------



## dillip

iajdani said:


> You think we will loose the war in 7 days to Myanmar.. Joke of the century...



American could not defeat Burma.
What is Bangladesh? 
Joke of the Millennium.


----------



## khabib

Jako said:


> Apart from wb and kerala,i have seen open cow slaughter in hyderabad too.....dunno if thats illegal,but yes cow slaughtering is common there.....btw,iajdani bhai,cant the other states get packached beef from wb or kerala???......hahah,its funny you missed a thing as simple as that!!.....and zakir,carry on!.....enough derailing the thread,i guess all ur cow related queries have been done away with,and i dont expect a reply to this post which may cause furthur derailing......carry on with your good work,wisemen



Jako, I am a practising muslim and let me tell you something that if I was in india, I would not slaughter cow just to show respect to my neighbor. Respecting neighbor view and religion is very much part of islamic way of life( I am sure the same goes with every other religions
of the world) but that does not mean that we the muslim, practice it in our daily life.

However, it is always fun to poke my indian friend with the cow sluaghtering issue along with other indian conspiaracy.


----------



## TopCat

khabib said:


> Jako, I am a practising muslim and let me tell you something that if I was in india, I would not slaughter cow just to show respect to my neighbor. Respecting neighbor view and religion is very much part of islamic way of life( I am sure the same goes with every other religions
> of the world) but that does not mean that we the muslim, practice it in our daily life.
> 
> However, it is always fun to poke my indian friend with the cow sluaghtering issue along with other indian conspiaracy.



Dont you have hindu neighbour in Bangladesh; yet you slaughter cows. Dont try to be too nice which just looks like a hypocrate.


----------



## Al-zakir

khabib said:


> Jako, I am a practising muslim and let me tell you something that if I was in india, I would not slaughter cow just to show respect to my neighbor. Respecting neighbor view and religion is very much part of islamic way of life( I am sure the same goes with every other religions
> of the world) but that does not mean that we the muslim, practice it in our daily life.
> 
> However, it is always fun to poke my indian friend with the cow sluaghtering issue along with other indian conspiaracy.



Do you remember the incident with Sheikh Burhanuddin(Mazar ofSheikh Burhanuddin on Flickr - Photo Sharing! ) with regards to cow slaughter to celebrate the birth of his son thus arrival of Shah Jalal. We are not entitle to be that nice with no hindus when they have done extra ordianry repression to then minority musims in bengal.


----------



## Stumper

Al-zakir said:


> We are not entitle to be that nice with no hindus when they have done extra ordianry repression to then minority musims in bengal.



Sorry to hear that, you poor unfortunate soul.


----------



## khabib

iajdani said:


> Dont you have hindu neighbour in Bangladesh; yet you slaughter cows. Dont try to be too nice which just looks like a hypocrate.



For the last, three years I am doing Eid ul Adha in Bangladesh. Always, slaughter the cow inside the wall as one of our neighbor is hindu. Before, You open your big mouth - see that in Bangladesh hindu are the minority and slaughtering cow in Bangladesh is not the same things as slaughtering cow in some part of india where it is muslim who are the minority and need to show respect to the majority culture they live in.

During the time of the prophet when muslim migrated to Abusinia(Ethopia) to escape the procecussion to the christian ethiopia, prophet clearly warn them to respect the way of the people there and not to do something that will offend the majority people at the same time not to compromise your believe. 

I see slaughtering cow in majority hindu area fall into the same advice of prophet give to the migrating muslim to Abusenia. 

That is the way the life of a believer is. It can be happen to muslim, hindu or other religion.

Now, just shut up your big ugly mouth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khabib

Al-zakir said:


> Do you remember the incident with Sheikh Burhanuddin(Mazar ofSheikh Burhanuddin on Flickr - Photo Sharing! ) with regards to cow slaughter to celebrate the birth of his son thus arrival of Shah Jalal. We are not entitle to be that nice with no hindus when they have done extra ordianry repression to then minority musims in bengal.



Brother, Islam goes only one way -Quran and Sunnah. Nothing else.
If some of the early muslim who came to the subcontinent did not act in kind way, at least I would not be a muslim as my ancestor converted from the lowest caste hindu(please no offense to the hindu people here).

If you read quran, it is clear one should not be punish for the crime of other. If one hindu did it to some people that does not mean it was done by all the hindu that we know.


----------



## khabib

eastwatch said:


> I think, this thread has lost its usefulness. Instead of talking about BD-Burma war matters, people are talking about cow worshipping and cow slaughtering. Can someone post any latest developments in our border with that Burma? Are the Burmese still erecting fence within 150 ft, instead of 150 m, from the border? Or are they strengthening their troop buildups near the border?



I think that is the fun part


----------



## TopCat

khabib said:


> For the last, three years I am doing Eid ul Adha in Bangladesh.* Always, slaughter the cow inside the wall as one of our neighbor is hindu. Before, You open your big mouth - see that in Bangladesh hindu are the minority and slaughtering cow in Bangladesh is not the same things as slaughtering cow in some part of india where it is muslim who are the minority and need to show respect to the majority culture they live in.*
> During the time of the prophet when muslim migrated to Abusinia(Ethopia) to escape the procecussion to the christian ethiopia, prophet clearly warn them to respect the way of the people there and not to do something that will offend the majority people at the same time not to compromise your believe.
> 
> I see slaughtering cow in majority hindu area fall into the same advice of prophet give to the migrating muslim to Abusenia.
> 
> That is the way the life of a believer is. It can be happen to muslim, hindu or other religion.
> 
> Now, just shut up your big ugly mouth.





I did not buy your word here and I cant resist to open my mouth either the second time. Good that you slaughter cows inside your wall; why not you stop slaughtering all together as you have a neighbour right in front of your house but you would rather do that in India because hindus are majority there. I can not accept your lame logic as you will stop slaughtering cows where hindus were in majority and keep on hurting them when they were minority. 

if you want somebody to shut mouth then you have to stop posting your sick and hypocrate comments on the forum. Otherwise you should expect a gentlemen's reply.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khabib

iajdani said:


> I did not buy your word here and I cant resist to open my mouth either the second time. Good that you slaughter cows inside your wall; why not you stop slaughtering all together as you have a neighbour right in front of your house but you would rather do that in India because hindus are majority there. I can not accept your lame logic as you will stop slaughtering cows where hindus were in majority and keep on hurting them when they were minority.
> 
> if you want somebody to shut mouth then you have to stop posting your sick and hypocrate comments on the forum. Otherwise you should expect a gentlemen's reply.



OK, My appology for my bad comment. But, you got that logic wrong. Being majority in USA, this is perfectly fine to dine in wine and pork in public. Will that be exceptable and respectable in muslim conservative country to show respect to your neighbor ?


----------



## Al-zakir

khabib said:


> Brother, Islam goes only one way -Quran and Sunnah. Nothing else.
> If some of the early muslim who came to the subcontinent did not act in kind way, at least I would not be a muslim as my ancestor converted from the lowest caste hindu(please no offense to the hindu people here).
> 
> If you read quran, it is clear one should not be punish for the crime of other. If one hindu did it to some people that does not mean it was done by all the hindu that we know.



Yes! May Allah preserve you my innocent brother.  I on the other hand came from hot temper blood line.


----------



## TopCat

khabib said:


> Brother, Islam goes only one way -Quran and Sunnah. Nothing else.
> If some of the early muslim who came to the subcontinent did not act in kind way, at least I would not be a muslim as my ancestor converted *from the lowest caste hindu*(please no offense to the hindu people here).
> 
> If you read quran, it is clear one should not be punish for the crime of other. If one hindu did it to some people that does not mean it was done by all the hindu that we know.



We had pages after page of discussion on this issue. You are dead wrong on this as you might had read some back page editorial of west pakistani or some BJP souces. Most low caste remained as lows caste in Bengal with fewer exception. I dont know since how long your ancestor got converted, otherwise you should have mixed up by now for the last 800 years of inter marriage and all.


----------



## TopCat

khabib said:


> OK, My appology for my bad comment. But, you got that logic wrong. Being majority in USA, this is perfectly fine to dine in wine and pork in public. Will that be exceptable and respectable in muslim conservative country to show respect to your neighbor ?



No this is not perfectly fine wining and porking if you are a muslim. What are you trying to prove here? 

If you want to do something for a reason than you should keep on doing it regardless of your geographical and political surroundings as long as reason remains the same.


----------



## khabib

iajdani said:


> No this is not perfectly fine wining and porking if you are a muslim. What are you trying to prove here?
> 
> If you want to do something for a reason than you should keep on doing it regardless of your geographical and political surroundings as long as reason remains the same.



Perhaps, You need as much explanation as a 10 yrs old. It is perfectly fine for a non muslim to dine with wine and pork in public in USA. But, if the same non muslim person moved to a conservative muslim country, it would not be appropriate.

I guess we see the world in different way. I will end my discussion here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khabib

Al-zakir said:


> Yes! May Allah preserve you my innocent brother.  I on the other hand came from hot temper blood line.



No Problem brother. We still enjoy your posting here. Allah Akbar.


----------



## idune

Here is more proof of indian involvement in Myanmar claim over Bangladesh territory and instigating war like situation. Now Myanmar appointed indian judge as arbitrator in there claim again Bangladesh. This further shows india is actively assisting Mymanmar against Bangladesh. And following indian line we already seen who were jumping to start a war.

Report in Bangla:
AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> Here is more proof of indian involvement in Myanmar claim over Bangladesh territory and instigating war like situation. Now Myanmar appointed indian judge as arbitrator in there claim again Bangladesh. This further shows india is actively assisting Mymanmar against Bangladesh. And following indian line we already seen who were jumping to start a war.
> 
> Report in Bangla:
> AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS



Its in Bangla ... Can someone post english version of this story?


----------



## mohammed007

since banglades betrayed pakistan i wonder who will come to their rescue now?...
india has already created a fence around them and wont open up borders at it will cause a shift in religon ratio imbalace if banglis immigratr so guess it will be bhutan or nepal...


----------



## asad71

1. India is unpopular with all her neighbors. But this turns into hatred when it comes to BD. For reasons of history and India's constant effort at subjugating BD, the people of BD loath India and Indians. People who believe all of India's problems are with Pakistan have no idea of the picture from BD.

2. It is now no secret that BAL was brought into power by RAW's money and secret deals with traitors in BD security services. Having routed BNP in elections, BAL organized the Peelkhana carnage to contain the other potential threat to it - the Army.

3. Now it is time for payback. BAL and Hasina must pay back for all the patronage post 1975 and the recent elevation to power. India has been doing very detailed and unprecedented homework to ascertain what she needs out of BD. A Task Force was set up. Political parties has been discussing these. Media has been introspecting. Officers, ministers, Sonia and others have been visiting BD to put up points. And they always came for short visits - rushing back quickly to avoid talking to media and other people in Dhaka. 

4. In BD, Parliament, media, think tanks, political parties - almost all have been more or less silent beyond making general comments here and there. In short people of BD have been carefully kept in the dark of what is afoot.

5. The points scribbled by Agartala Conspirators, the secret agreement in 1971 and the 25 Year Friendship Treaty have been viewed in BD as India's efforts at establishing its hegemony. The people rejected these totally. Any treaty that Hasina, already dubbed a RAW plant, signs with Woman Mohan Singh (as called in the Indian media), will be rejected by the people. In fact this will enhance the hatred for India in BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

nick said:


> Bangladesh is now holding about 2 million Burmese Rohingya refuges. Also there are 450000 standard Pakistani living in here after 1971 as they didn't get back. Pakistan refused to take them back (This year BD Govt. has given all of them Bangladeshi nationality) as Pakistan is already holding huge number of refuges from Afghanistan and Iraq. This is the brotherhood that we have in our Muslim world, to help people when they are in huge trouble.


 
Well suddenly all BD citizens hate myanmar...
But you are forgetting its China which is supporting Myanmar militarily and in UN against any HUMAN ABUSE cases which might come against them,....
And i see many bangladeshis hating India and supporting China.... We are not doing like myanmar(with help frpm china) is doing right now....
In south asia only india can offset chinese power...
military when it came to power in BD told unwanted lies against india in the name of religion...
Now with democracy things are calm now ...
Hope friendship increases between india and bangladesh....


----------



## Tshering22

asad71 said:


> 1. *India is unpopular with all her neighbors.* But this turns into hatred when it comes to BD. For reasons of history and India's constant effort at subjugating BD, the people of BD loath India and Indians. People who believe all of India's problems are with Pakistan have no idea of the picture from BD.



Why do you have to convince yourself of this crap again and again? Except for Nepali communists, your BNP, Pakistanis and Chinese, we have problems with NO one. And we don't despise you. Just that you have a country for yourself with your religion and your culture and we have one for ourselves. There are international borders for a reason. And we don't like that being trampled like that.



> 3. Now it is time for payback. BAL and Hasina must pay back for all the patronage post 1975 and the recent elevation to power. India has been doing very detailed and unprecedented homework to ascertain what she needs out of BD. A Task Force was set up. Political parties has been discussing these. Media has been introspecting. Officers, ministers, Sonia and others have been visiting BD to put up points. And they always came for short visits - rushing back quickly to avoid talking to media and other people in Dhaka.



If Antonia Maino was that serious about India, we won't be cursing her day and night. So get over your drivel. .



> 4. In BD, Parliament, media, think tanks, political parties - almost all have been more or less silent beyond making general comments here and there. In short people of BD have been carefully kept in the dark of what is afoot.



So what according to you is the ultimate truth? That Bangladesh was in heavenly relationship with Pakistan and we separated you from them? Even if that was done, it was because we had millions of Bangla refugees running into India due to PA's atrocities against your kind.

Trust me, we had no intention of wasting our time and money and lives for someone who would not be thankful to us for saving them from the hands of their "Muslim brothers of west Pakistan". If there was no refugee problem into India, we won't have given a jackhorse about what was going on in your country. 



> 5. The points scribbled by Agartala Conspirators, the secret agreement in 1971 and the 25 Year Friendship Treaty have been viewed in BD as India's efforts at establishing its hegemony. The people rejected these totally. Any treaty that Hasina, already dubbed a RAW plant, signs with Woman Mohan Singh (as called in the Indian media), will be rejected by the people. In fact this will enhance the hatred for India in BD.



Then go migrate to Pakistan and show them your love. Don't take rest o Bangladeshis as dreaming imbeciles like yourself. *Bangladesh is MORE than just a few Jamaatis/BNP lot.*

---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------




vigneshbalajias said:


> Well suddenly all BD citizens hate myanmar...
> But you are forgetting its China which is supporting Myanmar militarily and in UN against any HUMAN ABUSE cases which might come against them,....
> And i see many bangladeshis hating India and supporting China.... We are not doing like myanmar(with help frpm china) is doing right now....
> In south asia only india can offset chinese power...
> military when it came to power in BD told unwanted lies against india in the name of religion...
> Now with democracy things are calm now ...
> Hope friendship increases between india and bangladesh....



Can't expect it when state religion is dominating their breaths rather than common sense and rational thinking. I think we've done our best to be friendly to Bangladesh and the AL has responded very well. But the Chinese/Pakistani friends in BNP and Jamaatis can't handle it. It'd be fun to see what these two parties do when China does a US and supports both Bangladesh and Burma in a war. Both sides armed with Chinese and Russian weapons and both getting more armed for the same.


----------



## Zabaniyah

This thread is four years old...


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

Zabanya said:


> This thread is four years old...



And the topic is about Myanmar. Some members are totally blind


----------



## Syed Naved

Agreed,but These Burmese jurks realy need to get a lesson.


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

Troll troll troll


----------



## Icewolf

Myanmar could easily tear BD a new one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

1. The Tatmadaw still trains and employs the "Three cuts" doctrine of Ne Win. Basically this means, isolating insurgents from their bases of manpower, money and stores. Tatmadaw is not organized or trained to fight set piece battles. For instance, logistics is unknown. Troops live off the land. Tatmadaw is no match to the highly trained, totally professional and well organized BA.

2. The medicine for the Burmese is the Mujahid. Tatmadaw lives in deadly fear of the day when BD will unleash the Mujahids. This time the popular pressure has built up so much that if not BAL, the next administration cannot hold them back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banana

In a Bangladeshi Attack, A Joint Indo-Burmese Operation would be like this:

Green and Blue Indicate Indian and Burmese Navy Positions with Land Attack Capability.

Purple and Brown Indicate BSF and Burmese Army Thrusting into Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Banana said:


> In a Bangladeshi Attack, A Joint Indo-Burmese Operation would be like this:
> 
> Green and Blue Indicate Indian and Burmese Navy Positions with Land Attack Capability.
> 
> Purple and Brown Indicate Indian and Burmese Army Thrusting into Bangladesh.


Lol. Really? When our own people ruling bangladesh?


----------



## kalu_miah

Bangladesh will only make any move against the Burmese, if and only if the Chinese agrees to a joint operation or at least agrees to cover for us with its nukes, against India.

So the steps we need are giving full base rights to China in Chittagong and Chinese troops within Bangladesh and full nuke protection from China.

If China does not agree to work with us, I think we have little hope to do anything against Myanmar. But if China agrees, then we should raise an army of 5 million insurgents to fight in Myanmar.


----------



## 45'22'

kalu_miah said:


> Bangladesh will only make any move against the Burmese, if and only if the Chinese agrees to a joint operation or at least to cover for us, against India. Any hostility from NE states will cut it off from rest of India.


In such a case,what makes u think India will not use BD as a passage to connect itself to NE states
BD is not that strong,believe me
BD should maintain good relations with its neighbours whether its Myanmar or India (or atleast with India)


----------



## kalu_miah

45'22' said:


> In such a case,what makes u think India will not use BD as a passage to connect itself to NE states
> BD is not that strong,believe me
> BD should maintain good relations with its neighbours whether its Myanmar or India (or atleast with India)



Read my complete post above. As I said we will be working for the big boss. We will not do anything without getting a go ahead from the big Chinese boss.


----------



## Banana

kalu_miah said:


> Bangladesh will only make any move against the Burmese, if and only if the Chinese agrees to a joint operation or at least agrees to cover for us with its nukes, against India.
> 
> So the steps we need are giving full base rights to China in Chittagong and Chinese troops within Bangladesh and full nuke protection from China.
> 
> If China does not agree to work with us, I think we have little hope to do anything against Myanmar. But if China agrees, then we should raise an army of 5 million insurgent army to fight in Myanmar.



Wrong Strategy.

US is looking for a Base on Saint Martins Island. It would never allow China to have a Base.

Anyways Myanmarese Mig 29 aided by Indian Long Rang Strategic Nuclear Bombers Tu 142 backed by Su 30 MKI would Start bombing Chittagong, Cox Bazar and Dhaka for any Bangladeshi Jihadi Advances.


----------



## kalu_miah

I think we should start talking to the Chinese about a joint project, to liberate 50 million NE Indians and also to liberate 20 million Myanmar minorities from the clutches of 30 million pesky Burmans.



Banana said:


> Wrong Strategy.
> 
> US is looking for a Base on Saint Martins Island. It would never allow China to have a Base.
> 
> Anyways Myanmarese Mig 29 aided by Indian Long Rang Strategic Nuclear Bombers Tu 142 backed by Su 30 MKI would Start bombing Chittagong, Cox Bazar and Dhakafor any Bangladeshi Advances.



Again read my posts, it is going to be a Chinese led war, your air force is better than the Chinese? Its up to us if we give a base to US or to the Chinese.


----------



## 45'22'

kalu_miah said:


> Read my complete post above. As I said we will be working for the big boss. We will not do anything without getting a go ahead from the big Chinese boss.


nuke protection from china,5 milliom insurgent army
say something practical dude
BD is going ahead with a sound economy and will keep on developing,dont dream of the above mentioned things
and even if china backs u then also it cannot protect u if we are talking of a big scale war


----------



## Banana

kalu_miah said:


> I think we should start talking to the Chinese about a joint project, to liberate 50 million NE Indians and also to liberate 20 million Myanmar minorities from the clutches of 30 million pesky Burmans.
> 
> 
> 
> Again read my posts, it is going to be a Chinese led war, your air force is better than the Chinese? Its up to us if we give a base to US or to the Chinese.



No It is not. You whine about Indian Interference in Bangladesh. Just Imagine, what can US do?

Chinese Don't Trust Muslims. They fear Muslims would declare a Holy War against China. China would rather want Muslims out of Burma into Bangladesh. Remember Your China Boss Vetoed against your existence.


----------



## kalu_miah

45'22' said:


> nuke protection from china,5 milliom insurgent army
> say something practical dude
> BD is going ahead with a sound economy and will keep on developing,dont dream of the above mentioned things
> and even if china backs u then also it cannot protect u if we are talking of a big scale war



If China agrees, it will be your choice to get involved, but you will be compelled to stay out of it. This area will definitely get hot in the future, knowing the Chinese and after I got to know about these pesky Burmans.



Banana said:


> No It is not. You whine about Indian Interference in Bangladesh. Just Imagine, what can US do?
> 
> Chinese Don't Trust Muslims. They fear Muslims would declare a Holy War against China. China would rather want Muslims out of Burma into Bangladesh. Remember Your China Boss Vetoed against your existence.



You don't get it do you. Nothing will happen without the Chinese, we will be another pawn, but a big pawn to rain down on the pesky Burmans.


----------



## Roybot

War mongers, there is no war!


----------



## alaungphaya

Interesting that you went from this:



kalu_miah said:


> You are correct about the funding, I checked these out so far:
> 
> Kachin Independence Army - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Chin exiles raise funds for Kachin refugees | Facebook
> Kachin News Group
> 
> Karen National Liberation Army - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> http://www.tni.org/sites/www.tni.org/files/download/Burma's Longest War.pdf
> 
> Both of the above are still going strong, but their future prospect does not look promising. I think both will keep fighting till they get a fair enough deal for their ethnic group. So insurgency for Rohingya may not be a good option. But this option should not be removed from the table. It can be used as an insurance or a last resort bargaining chip.
> 
> Why are they fighting, what do they want that this Burman/Bamar govt. is not giving them? Is it just a claim for federal state with high level of autonomy for each ethnic state?
> 
> What is Rohingya's citizenship status now, how can they stay if they have no citizenship? Do they have some kind residence permit, like Green card which allows them to stay?



To this in a space of a day.



kalu_miah said:


> Bangladesh will only make any move against the Burmese, if and only if the Chinese agrees to a joint operation or at least agrees to cover for us with its nukes, against India.
> 
> So the steps we need are giving full base rights to China in Chittagong and Chinese troops within Bangladesh and full nuke protection from China.
> 
> If China does not agree to work with us, I think we have little hope to do anything against Myanmar. But if China agrees, then we should raise an army of 5 million insurgents to fight in Myanmar.



Thanks for the lunchtime entertainment, though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

Well it all depends on Chinese interest in this war and US agreeing to it. Burma has been destabilized for a long time, so someone needs to stabilize it for regional stability and growth. We are just mere pawns and willing hands of super powers of the world.

So it is mere speculation. But if the Chinese and the US could work out a deal to make something happen in this theater, Bangladesh will take part for sure. To beat the living day lights out of 30 million Burmans is within the ability of 160 million angry Bangladeshi's.


----------



## Banana

You got 8 Mig 29 and Burma got 32 Mig 29 and I think 12 are Upgraded ones.

They could beat the Living Sh!t out of Bangladesh.


----------



## kalu_miah

Banana said:


> You got 8 Mig 29 and Burma got 32 Mig 29 and I think 12 are Upgraded ones.
> 
> They could beat the Living Sh!t out of Bangladesh.



If it is a Chinese led war, then the above point is moot. We will only provide man power, equipment has to come from the Boss. Sorry I have to go now, I will troll with you guys again, when I have some free time.


----------



## asad71

Banana said:


> In a Bangladeshi Attack, A Joint Indo-Burmese Operation would be like this:
> 
> Green and Blue Indicate Indian and Burmese Navy Positions with Land Attack Capability.
> 
> Purple and Brown Indicate BSF and Burmese Army Thrusting into Bangladesh.



It's high time BSF / SFF were taught another lesson like Padua.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## third eye

Zabaniya said:


> This thread is four years old...



If a thread has to do with BD then..

' Men may come and men may go, but I go on forever'.


----------



## boltu

Banana said:


> You got 8 Mig 29 and Burma got 32 Mig 29 and I think 12 are Upgraded ones.
> 
> They could beat the Living Sh!t out of Bangladesh.


Burma got only 12 Mig-29s,they haven't received the other 20 Mig-29s which they ordered earlier from Russia.Heck even they have to use Russian pilots to fly these fighters because their pilots aren't up to the standard to be a decent pilot.Technically, the balance is there.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## asad71

Banana said:


> In a Bangladeshi Attack, A Joint Indo-Burmese Operation would be like this:
> 
> Green and Blue Indicate Indian and Burmese Navy Positions with Land Attack Capability.
> 
> Purple and Brown Indicate BSF and Burmese Army Thrusting into Bangladesh.



*It's high time BSF / SFF were taught another lesson like Padua.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

asad71 said:


> *It's high time BSF / SFF were taught another lesson like Padua.*


'

You already said that once.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

hinduguy said:


> Lol. Really? When our own people ruling bangladesh?



We will make Banana our Chief minister and will award him enormously for making our country a Banana Republic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

asad71 said:


> 1. India is unpopular with all her neighbors. But this turns into hatred when it comes to BD. For reasons of history and India's constant effort at subjugating BD, the people of BD loath India and Indians. People who believe all of India's problems are with Pakistan have no idea of the picture from BD.



Yes india have bad relations with all of its neighbours but all of it's neighbours had highlight it internationally, whereas no one knows abt india's bad relations/disputes with Bdsh(no offense but many ppl in the world consider Bdsh as part of india). Even Srilanka which is a country similar to Bdsh have highlighted its issues with india internationally. Once you highlight it internationally, many nations will support your stance if you are rite.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asad71

American Pakistani said:


> Yes india have bad relations with all of its neighbours but all of it's neighbours had highlight it internationally, whereas no one knows abt india's bad relations/disputes with Bdsh(no offense but many ppl in the world consider Bdsh as part of india). Even Srilanka which is a country similar to Bdsh have highlighted its issues with india internationally. Once you highlight it internationally, many nations will support your stance if you are rite.



You are quite correct in your perception. Post '65 War, India has been gradually flooding all our institutions with trained agents. It's a total infiltration, and cannot be cleaned without enacting an Indonesian Night of the Long Knife. The establishment has been acting totally opposite to what the people believe in. Gen Zia was the last one acting independent, and RAW got him assassinated. Not only that, they are character assassinating this patriot every day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

asad71 said:


> It's high time BSF / SFF were taught another lesson like Padua.



And this time I like to see our Ansar to face bsf beasts instead of BDR. What's the point wasting energy, to fight back a coward duffer troop like bsf, BDR is not necessary only Ansar is fine  .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

PlanetSoldier said:


> And this time I like to see our Ansar to face bsf beasts instead of BDR. What's the point wasting energy, to fight back a coward duffer troop like bsf, BDR is not necessary only Ansar is fine  .



I think we should try with VDP first.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

VDP, VILLAGE DEFENCE PARTY, Gramm0 protirokkha Bahini? They are cool. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fallstuff

Banana said:


> Wrong Strategy.
> 
> US is looking for a Base on Saint Martins Island. It would never allow China to have a Base.
> 
> Anyways Myanmarese Mig 29 aided by Indian Long Rang Strategic Nuclear Bombers Tu 142 backed by Su 30 MKI would Start bombing Chittagong, Cox Bazar and Dhaka for any Bangladeshi Jihadi Advances.



This guy certainly took classes offered by SinoChallanger.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Banana said:


> US is looking for a Base on Saint Martins Island. It would never allow China to have a Base.



And just who told you that? Bob the clown?  

The things Indians believe about the US plans in Bangladesh...



Banana said:


> Anyways Myanmarese Mig 29 aided by Indian Long Rang Strategic Nuclear Bombers Tu 142 backed by Su 30 MKI would Start bombing Chittagong, Cox Bazar and Dhaka for any Bangladeshi Jihadi Advances.



Wow? India has nuclear bombers? So you gonna nuke us? LoL....

Also, this part contradicted with your first. It's like you are saying you are going to war with the USN. 

If that is so, best of luck. We'd love to see that 

Gonna request mods to close this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

The kallu guy is a classic example of anal humor + extraordinary delusions!

He says BD will not attack myanmar because of india (wha?), but to make it sound grand and full of anal-ysis he says BD will still go ahead if China provides nuclear umbrella to BD against India. Basically its indian nukes that saves the Myanmarese from the bangladeshi wrath!!!

None of his anal-ysis has any basis in fact on the ground. infact its not anal-ysis at all its just his mental fatwas having a deep basis in his personal defeat in 1971.

Poor fellow. if he did not bring india into every single sentence, nobody would even look at his farts, but then he knows that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alaungphaya

no need to bomb anything. a few well placed SCUDs will bring the bingala to their knees....


----------



## notsuperstitious

Thanks american pakistani, tell us more about our bad relations with our neighbors, on a thread where BD guys waging a war on ALL their neighbors.

And you legendary relations with Afghanistan, Iran and India are a case study.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

American Pakistani said:


> Yes india have bad relations with all of its neighbours but all of it's neighbours had highlight it internationally, whereas no one knows abt india's bad relations/disputes with Bdsh(no offense but many ppl in the world consider Bdsh as part of india). Even Srilanka which is a country similar to Bdsh have highlighted its issues with india internationally. Once you highlight it internationally, many nations will support your stance if you are rite.



Our leaders lost the balls  . I appreciate Sri Lanka..being a small nation both geographically and on population they started to raise voice dauntlessly on legal points against india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

kalu_miah said:


> Bangladesh will only make any move against the Burmese, if and only if the Chinese agrees to a joint operation or at least agrees to cover for us with its nukes, against India.
> 
> So the steps we need are giving full base rights to China in Chittagong and Chinese troops within Bangladesh and full nuke protection from China.
> 
> If China does not agree to work with us, I think we have little hope to do anything against Myanmar. But if China agrees, then we should raise an army of 5 million insurgents to fight in Myanmar.



Man you are seriously deluding yourself if you think the Chinese will give you some kind of nuclear protection. They haven't given that to even their higher than...deeper than...best friend in the West. We have been whipping them again and again since 1964 (when China became nuclear) and they haven't bothered to send even one soldier across the Himalayas. What makes you think they will do it for you? You are strategically useless to the Chinese. They got/can get everything they need from a resource rich Myanmar including road access to Bay of Bengal. They will never support you against them. If you seriously think like this then i fear you are living in an alternate universe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## boltu

alaungphaya said:


> no need to bomb anything. a few well placed SCUDs will bring the bingala to their knees....


You have to make sure that those vintage era scuds don't malfunction and hit on China or India or even Thailand if Burmese heads are weak in maths

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alaungphaya

We made them special flood seeking missiles. No chance of going anywhere but bingala-pyi.



MST said:


> Man you are seriously deluding yourself if you think the Chinese will give you some kind of nuclear protection. They haven't given that to even their higher than...deeper than...best friend in the West. We have been whipping them again and again since 1964 (when China became nuclear) and they haven't bothered to send even one soldier across the Himalayas. What makes you think they will do it for you? You are strategically useless to the Chinese. They got/can get everything they need from a resource rich Myanmar including road access to Bay of Bengal. They will never support you against them. If you seriously think like this then i fear you are living in an alternate universe.



I think that kallu guy is trying his best to 'troll'.


----------



## LaBong

I'm sure some of these Bangladeshis will believe what bs this asad guy is peddling , then they will try to peddle the same bs in civilized word and get laughed at.


----------



## Cyph3r

There will be no war between BD & Burma. There was some tension back in 08 when Myanmar were doing offshore exploration in disputed waters of BOB. But it was resolved peacefully with Chinese help and Myanmar backed off. Now that we have won the ITLOS case and the maritime boundary has been demarcated between BD & Myanmar, there is very little chance of any future conflict over territorial waters.
As for the Rohingyas, BD government position is that they are Burmese citizens, and Burma should take back all the 4,00,000 refugees on BD soil. BD will continue to engage Burma bilaterally, using diplomatic channels to repatriate the refugees. But going to war for the sake of Rohingyas is absurd & unrealistic. There is no political will or appetite for it in BD.


----------



## MST

alaungphaya said:


> I think that kallu guy is trying his best to 'troll'.



I hope for his sake he is trolling. Can't really think someone in their right mind thinking like this. 

I think Bangladesh should focus on their economy and elect a stable government in next election. A country of 150 million on such a small land mass will turn into chaos if they don't have a high growth rate.

For India (and also for Myanmar I would recommend), complete the electrified fence on the border as early as possible, just in case these war mongering Bangladeshis (like the ones on pdf) come to power and take their country on the road of Chaos.


----------



## alaungphaya

Cyph3r said:


> There will be no war between BD & Burma. There was some tension back in 08 when Myanmar were doing offshore exploration in disputed waters of BOB. But it was resolved peacefully with Chinese help and Myanmar backed off. Now that we have won the ITLOS case and the maritime boundary has been demarcated between BD & Myanmar, there is very little chance of any future conflict over territorial waters.
> As for the Rohingyas, BD government position is that they are Burmese citizens, and Burma should take back all the 4,00,000 refugees on BD soil. BD will continue to engage Burma bilaterally, using diplomatic channels to repatriate the refugees. But going to war for the sake of Rohingyas is absurd & unrealistic. There is no political will or appetite for it in BD.



There is little or no chance that all the Rohingya already in BD are ever going to be let back into Myanmar. If anything I think BD will bend and start accepting more refugees.


----------



## TopCat

alaungphaya said:


> There is little or no chance that all the Rohingya already in BD are ever going to be let back into Myanmar. If anything I think BD will bend and start accepting more refugees.



I dont know man, but if it were my country (Myanmar) i would had been ashamed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyph3r

alaungphaya said:


> There is little or no chance that all the Rohingya already in BD are ever going to be let back into Myanmar. If anything I think BD will bend and start accepting more refugees.



We have already turned away more than 600 rohingyas back to Burma after the latest surge in violence. We are already hosting 400000 refugees & we will not accept any more as our FM has clearly stated. The remaining 400000 will also be sent back in due time.


----------



## alaungphaya

iajdani said:


> I dont know man, but if it were my country (Myanmar) i would had been ashamed.



I sympathise for them and some of the words and actions coming out of my country are harsh and intolerent. But now we are moving towards democracy and people now have a voice. If that is the will of the people then so be it. At the end of the day, for whatever reason, they are not recognised as an official ethnicity in Myanmar, they are Begali peoples, they often incite trouble, they have aspirations of autnomy and the native Arakanese there don't want them around.


----------



## TopCat

Cyph3r said:


> We have already turned away more than 600 rohingyas back to Burma after the latest surge in violence. We are already hosting 400000 refugees & we will not accept any more as our FM has clearly stated. The remaining 400000 will also be sent back in due time.



I dont think we will be able to send back these 400,000 Rohingiyas back. Better stay in reality and integrate them with us. We can feed 150 million people and these 1/2 million will not make any difference.

By the way, who would want to go back to a medieval racist country.


----------



## alaungphaya

Cyph3r said:


> We have already turned away more than 600 rohingyas back to Burma after the latest surge in violence. We are already hosting 400000 refugees & we will not accept any more as our FM has clearly stated. The remaining 400000 will also be sent back in due time.



I'll bet you whatever you want that the bulk of those Rohingya in Bangladesh are not going anywhere. Certainly not back to Myanmar.



iajdani said:


> I dont think we will be able to send back these 400,000 Rohingiyas back. Better stay in reality and integrate them with us. We can feed 150 million people and these 1/2 million will not make any difference.
> 
> By the way, who would want to go back to a medieval racist country.



Why don't you just take your enlightened brothers back from the medieval racist country? They clearly prefer to be in Bangladesh than in Myanmar.


----------



## TopCat

alaungphaya said:


> I sympathise for them and some of the words and actions coming out of my country are harsh and intolerent. But now we are moving towards democracy and people now have a voice. If that is the will of the people then so be it. At the end of the day, for whatever reason, they are not recognised as an official ethnicity in Myanmar, they are Begali peoples, they often incite trouble, they have aspirations of autnomy and the native Arakanese there don't want them around.



First, they need no sympathy from you anymore. They are already out of your domain and having better living than your average citizen (except those in refugee camp). I hope you find peace within yourself.


----------



## alaungphaya

iajdani said:


> First, they need no sympathy from you anymore. *They are already out of your domain and having better living than your average citizen *(except those in refugee camp). I hope you find peace within yourself.



If only. If that were true then I wish them well. However, they need all the sympathy and goodwill they can get. Unfortunately, their brothers in BD don't seem to have any sympathy for them, either.


----------



## Banana

iajdani said:


> I dont know man, but if it were my country (Myanmar) i would had been ashamed.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you are enjoying your non pink status and vomiting as much as you can with your short stay. Keep it up...





eastwatch said:


> We will make Banana our Chief minister and will award him enormously *for making our country a Banana Republic.*



Bangladeshis think this of me.


----------



## TopCat

alaungphaya said:


> Why don't you just take your enlightened brothers back from the medieval racist country? They clearly prefer to be in Bangladesh than in Myanmar.



We dont need to. You already chased out 1.2 million out of 2 million already. The rest will find their way somewhere. God's world is big but they got stuck somehow. I wish we had enough space to let them in.


----------



## Zabaniyah

iajdani said:


> I dont think we will be able to send back these 400,000 Rohingiyas back. Better stay in reality and integrate them with us. We can feed 150 million people and these 1/2 million will not make any difference.
> 
> By the way, who would want to go back to a medieval racist country.



I second this. We shouldn't do anything that'd increase their suffering. They have been suffering for too long. 

We may ultimately have to keep them out of those savages at some point. And resettle them to a new homeland. Bangladesh should coordinate this issue with other countries. 

Who knows? It may be good PR for us, and a bad one for Myanmar. I'm still waiting for the day someone strikes down Suu Kyi's image, and that of her people over the issue at the international realm  I mean, those people don't even know about their own country's history well. 

At the end, the Rohingyan culture may cease to exist in Myanmar, but they will still exist elsewhere in peace and prosperity that the Burmans can only dream of. And that would be the ultimate victory. 

You'd be surprised as to just how effective soft power can be. The Burmese have a huge army, and what did they achieve? Nothing. They can't even beat the Thais.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alaungphaya

That's why I sympathise for them as I do for all people's who are without a homeland. It would be great if they could find some uninhabited corner of the world they could call their own. I personally wouldn't be so harsh on them denying them citizenship. However, if the Arakanese people and the people of Myanmar don't want them around, I'm not going to oppose that view.


----------



## Zabaniyah

iajdani said:


> We dont need to. You already chased out 1.2 million out of 2 million already. The rest will find their way somewhere. God's world is big but they got stuck somehow. I wish we had enough space to let them in.



Canada along with other countries like Malaysia have accepted them. 
Canada is first country to resettle Rohingya refugees from Bangladesh | ReliefWeb

As I said, we need a plan.



alaungphaya said:


> That's why I sympathise for them as I do for all people's who are without a homeland. It would be great if they could find some uninhabited corner of the world they could call their own. I personally wouldn't be so harsh on them denying them citizenship. However, if the Arakanese people and the people of Myanmar don't want them around, I'm not going to oppose that view.



Yeah, we'll see who writes history. 

Remember, to the victor goes the spoils.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alaungphaya

Zabaniya said:


> I second this. We shouldn't do anything that'd increase their suffering. They have been suffering for too long.
> 
> We may ultimately have to keep them out of those savages at some point. And resettle them to a new homeland. Bangladesh should coordinate this issue with other countries.
> 
> Who knows? It may be good PR for us, and a bad one for Myanmar. I'm still waiting for the day someone strikes down Suu Kyi's image, and that of her people over the issue at the international realm  *I mean, those people don't even know about their own country's history well.*
> 
> At the end, the Rohingyan culture may cease to exist in Myanmar, but they will still exist elsewhere in peace and prosperity that the Burmans can only dream of. And that would be the ultimate victory.
> 
> You'd be surprised as to just how effective soft power can be. *The Burmese have a huge army, and what did they achieve? Nothing. They can't even beat the Thais.*



- No. You just have your own biased view of history and I have my biased but academically approved view of history.

- The latest scores from Thailand vs. Burma. Burma 3..... Thailand 0. I don't think the Burmese have anything to prove about conquering Thailand. Go and visit Ayudaya if you want proof. However, the days of empire building are long gone so your point is moot.


----------



## TopCat

Zabaniya said:


> I second this. We shouldn't do anything that'd increase their suffering. They have been suffering for too long.
> 
> We may ultimately have to keep them out of those savages at some point. And resettle them to a new homeland. Bangladesh should coordinate this issue with other countries.
> 
> Who knows? It may be good PR for us, and a bad one for Myanmar. I'm still waiting for the day someone strikes down Suu Kyi's image, and that of her people over the issue at the international realm  I mean, those people don't even know about their own country's history well.
> 
> At the end, the Rohingyan culture may cease to exist in Myanmar, but they will still exist elsewhere in peace and prosperity that the Burmans can only dream of. And that would be the ultimate victory.
> 
> You'd be surprised as to just how effective soft power can be. The Burmese have a huge army, and what did they achieve? Nothing. They can't even beat the Thais.



Rohiyngia is not the end of the problem for Burmese. The next stop will be Rakhaine community. You think Rakhaine likes Burmese or Burmese likes Rakhaine? I dont want to mention other minority groups.

You wont be surprised if we have to house Rakhaine as well next in addition to who were already pushed to our land.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

alaungphaya said:


> - The latest scores from Thailand vs. Burma. Burma 3..... Thailand 0. I don't think the Burmese have anything to prove about conquering Thailand. Go and visit Ayudaya if you want proof. However, the days of empire building are long gone so your point is moot.



I wasn't referring to the ancient Burmo-Thai wars. I meant the fights of the modern era.



iajdani said:


> Rohiyngia is not the end of the problem for Burmese. The next stop will be Rakhaine community. You think Rakhaine likes Burmese or Burmese likes Rakhaine? I dont want to mention other minority groups.



From what I've heard, the Rakhines tried to fight both the Junta and the Rohingyas at the same time. 

Suu Kyi has already stated that the reform process among minorities will take time. 

Yeah, I think we get the picture. Especially considering she might get gunned down if she supports the Rohingyas. Interestingly, her father - General Aung San was willing to give them citizenship before being slaughtered along with his acolytes.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

alaungphaya said:


> - No. You just have your own biased view of history and I have my biased but academically approved view of history.
> 
> - *The latest scores from Thailand vs. Burma. Burma 3..... Thailand 0.* I don't think the Burmese have anything to prove about conquering Thailand. *Go and visit Ayudaya if you want proof. However, the days of empire building are long gone so your point is moot.*



It's not Burma 3- Thailand 0, it's rather Burma 7.5 - Thailand 2.5 as most labor workforce their in Thailand come from Burma and maybe (I'm not sure) there is a labor contract between Burma and Thailand.

This is why I told you a bit ago your Alaungphaya days are gone....perished....using such name as Id and dreaming those days in 21st century one proves himself a psycho.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyph3r

Meanwhile a cyber hacking war is raging BD vs Burma 







burmese begging indians for help

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Zabaniya said:


> I wasn't referring to the ancient Burmo-Thai wars. I meant the fights of the modern era.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've heard, the Rakhines tried to fight both the Junta and the Rohingyas at the same time.
> 
> Suu Kyi has already stated that the reform process among minorities will take time.
> 
> *Yeah, I think we get the picture. Especially considering she might get gunned down if she supports the Rohingyas. Interestingly, her father - General Aung San was willing to give them citizenship before being slaughtered along with his acolytes.*



Right...we shouldn't criticize her at this moment like some Bangladeshi started, she has had a lot. Everyone has vulnerability with surroundings that others can't feel, we need to observe her until she strongly gets stabilized politically.


----------



## TopCat

Zabaniya said:


> I wasn't referring to the ancient Burmo-Thai wars. I meant the fights of the modern era.



Well this guy was fed with some nationalistic BS but had no idea that Burmese were always considered as Jungle people for India as well as for Chinese. They were trouble makers in our border. So we had to send troops occasionally to beat them up. These Burmese think they conquered the empire by intruding others border and they made big fuzz about those in their text books. None of our rulers after 5th Cetury BC ever thought of Burma as it had nothing to offer.



> From what I've heard, the Rakhines tried to fight both the Junta and the Rohingyas at the same time.
> 
> Suu Kyi has already stated that the reform process among minorities will take time.
> 
> Yeah, I think we get the picture. Especially considering she might get gunned down if she supports the Rohingyas. Interestingly, her father - General Aung San was willing to give them citizenship before being slaughtered along with his acolytes.



Absolutely, even last year bunch of Rakhaine with placard brought out procession in Cox's Bazar for a free Rakhanine.

Su Kiy will never be a leader of ultimate say. The constitution is made in a way so that those civilian politician will always be a side kick of the Burmese general. She is taking whatever is thrown at her as she is getting old.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Cyph3r said:


> Meanwhile a cyber hacking war is raging BD vs Burma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burmese begging indians



Lolz...where did you get this from...seems like another medication is required  .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## boltu

Cyph3r said:


> Meanwhile a cyber hacking war is raging BD vs Burma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burmese begging indians


The most striking thing in here is Burma has websites

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

boltu said:


> The most striking thing in here is Burma has websites



And Burma's master dada will save those websites  .

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## idune

Banana said:


> In a Bangladeshi Attack, A Joint Indo-Burmese Operation would be like this:
> 
> Green and Blue Indicate Indian and Burmese Navy Positions with Land Attack Capability.
> 
> Purple and Brown Indicate BSF and Burmese Army Thrusting into Bangladesh.


 
And that is why indian stooge Awami League regime is building bridge over Feni river, so india can easily invade Bangladesh and take over Chittagong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Cyph3r said:


> Meanwhile a cyber hacking war is raging BD vs Burma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burmese begging indians



Yeah, before hacking, they might as well learn to spell  



PlanetSoldier said:


> Right...we shouldn't criticize her at this moment like some Bangladeshi started, she has had a lot. Everyone has vulnerability with surroundings that others can't feel, we need to observe her until she strongly gets stabilized politically.



I doubt if she'd live long enough to see that. I believe her health is vulnerable. 

Again, as I have said, if she supports the Rohingya's rights, she'll likely get gunned down just like her father. Only this time, by the very supporters who helped her get up the ladder of power and prestige. 

I was one of those who was naive enough to believe that the Rohingya issue will get magically solved after she is released out of house imprisonment. 

We have to consider the worst-case scenario for now as far as the plight of Rohingyas are concerned. 



iajdani said:


> Well this guy was fed with some nationalistic BS but had no idea that Burmese were always considered as Jungle people for India as well as for Chinese. They were trouble makers in our border. So we had to send troops occasionally to beat them up. These Burmese think they conquered the empire by intruding others border and they made big fuzz about those in their text books. None of our rulers after 5th Cetury BC ever thought of Burma as it had nothing to offer.



mmm....don't know about the jungle people part. But from what I've heard, they are notorious pirates. 



iajdani said:


> Absolutely, even last year bunch of Rakhaine with placard brought out procession in Cox's Bazar for a free Rakhanine.



ZOMG! Seriously? A picture would be nice. 



iajdani said:


> Su Kiy will never be a leader of ultimate say. The constitution is made in a way so that those civilian politician will always be a side kick of the Burmese general. She is taking whatever is thrown at her as she is getting old.



Yawn, I doubt if we'd get anything out of that drama queen. I'd say we should count on her......AT ALL. 

All we have to do is to coordinate the Rohingya issue with both Muslim and Western countries so that it is peacefully solved once and for all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

Banana said:


> In a Bangladeshi Attack, A Joint Indo-Burmese Operation would be like this:
> 
> Green and Blue Indicate Indian and Burmese Navy Positions with Land Attack Capability.
> 
> Purple and Brown Indicate BSF and Burmese Army Thrusting into Bangladesh.



Once the BNP-jamatis form the govt in 2014 a Bangaldesh attack on Myanmar is very much possible. We should then use that opportunity to execute this plan. We will take Chittagong for ourselves and Myanmar can have Cox Bazar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

alaungphaya said:


> That's why I sympathise for them as I do for all people's who are without a homeland. It would be great if they could find some uninhabited corner of the world they could call their own. I personally wouldn't be so harsh on them denying them citizenship. However, if the Arakanese people and the people of Myanmar don't want them around, I'm not going to oppose that view.



See the Rakhaines' of Bangladesh...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

MST said:


> Once the BNP-jamatis form the govt in 2014 a Bangaldesh attack on Myanmar is very much possible. We should then use that opportunity to execute this plan. We will take Chittagong for ourselves and Myanmar can have Cox Bazar



Could you please speak bit louder and spread the word. we will be using your plan to permanently deny NE access to Chittagong port. If we dont see you with same alias, we know where you are - on run from indian establishment. What an irony!


----------

